# Reguladores de Voltaje 78XX en la práctica



## Fogonazo

Todos (O casi todos) conocerán a los reguladores de voltaje de 3 patas tipo 78XX como componentes prácticos y fáciles de emplear.
Hay, sin embargo algunos detalles a considerar para obtener los mejores resultados.
En algunos casos la práctica es tan importante como la teoría, de esto se trata el artículo. 







_Figura 1: Circuito típico con un regulador de voltaje de la serie 78XX._

Desde su introducción, los reguladores de voltaje de 3 patas desplazaron rápidamente a sus colegas construidos con componentes discretos.
Y por una buena razón, ¿ Por qué hacerlo difícil si con un solo componente bastará ?
Estos reguladores están disponibles para prácticamente cualquier voltaje de salida deseado y el funcionamiento de la serie 78XX es por lo general más que adecuado para la mayor parte de los usos.
Además en caso de equivocación, están protegidos térmicamente y por sobrecarga
La única exigencia de esta serie es que el voltaje de entrada (Sin regular) deberá ser al menos 3V superior al de salida, de otra manera el circuito de regulador no puede hacer su trabajo correctamente.
Estos reguladores 78XX son componentes básicos prácticos, necesitan poca superficie sobre las placas de impreso y no requieren casi ningún caso componentes externos.
El esquemático de una fuente de tensión estabilizada que emplea uno de estos reguladores será por lo general al esquema de la Figura 1.
El voltaje de salida de transformador es rectificado con un puente de diodos y alisado por el condensador C1.
C2 y C3 mejoran la estabilidad del regulador así como su respuesta a los transitorios, mientras C4 actúa como el “parachoques” local (La reserva de energía) para la carga conectada.
Ahora bien, ¿Para que sirve cada componente particular en el modelo estándar? 
Para aclarar esta duda re-dibujamos la versión general en la Figura 2






_Figura 2: Estamos de acuerdo, el esquema ya no es tan prolijo como antes, pero indica mejor el objetivo de cada componente._

Por ejemplo, el condensador C1 debería ser colocado tan cerca como sea posible del puente rectificador.
C2 y C3 deberían unirse directamente a la entrada y la salida del regulador.
C4 debería colocarse lo más cercano a la carga que fuera posible.
Por último pero no menos importante es que todas los retornos (0 V) se encuentren unidos en un solo punto (Punto frió) y este se encuentre lo más cercano posible al condensador de salida.
La estabilidad, el rechazo a la ondulación y el comportamiento ante transitorios del regulador son mucho mejores ahora que en el esquema de la figura 1 colocando correctamente los mismos componentes en la PCB. 
Un comentario acerca del valor de los condensadores.

En la práctica, un valor de 100 nF tanto para C2 como para C3 parece trabajar bien.
El valor de C4 electrolítico no es realmente crítico y por lo general varía entre 10 uF y 47 uF, dependiendo de la corriente de salida.
La siguiente regla práctica básica puede ser aplicada para calcular el valor del condensador de filtro principal:
C1: El valor en uF debería ser al menos igual, pero preferentemente un factor de 2 veces mayor, que la corriente en mA. Así tomando 1000 mA en el ejemplo de la Figura 2, llegamos a un valor de 1000 uF o 2200 uF.

*Dos resistencias adicionales*
Aunque el fabricante no lo mencione, nosotros (Elektor) llegamos a la conclusión de que se puede mejorar el funcionamiento de la serie 78XX sobre el esquema estándar mediante unas pequeñas modificaciones
Esto se pone de manifiesto en una mejor respuesta a los transitorios cuando la carga varía rápidamente. La reforma no implica más que la adición de dos resistencias de serie para C2 y C4.
El Condensador C3 puede ser omitido sin la pérdida de calidad y C4 es aumentado según el valor de la Figura 3

El cambio no responde a rigor científico alguno, pero las mejoras se perciben fácilmente. Una teoría posible es que los condensadores y los trazos en la PCB, en ciertas circunstancias, pueden formar lazos LC que pueden llevar a una oscilación y hacer que el regulador de voltaje reaccione más despacio a transitorios.
Una pequeña resistencia de serie puede tener un efecto beneficioso.
La marca del regulador también puede desempeñar un papel importante en el comportamiento general.






_Figura 3. La adición de dos resistencias puede mejorar la respuesta transitoria en ciertas circunstancias._

Incluso aunque los efectos benéficos de las resistencias en serie no puedan ser comprendidos ni visualizados en todas las circunstancias, seguramente merece el esfuerzo para experimentar con esto.
El coste es prácticamente insignificante y si este método simple realmente mejora el comportamiento dinámico del regulador, entonces esto es una ventaja bienvenida.
Los valores para R1 y R2 son difíciles de calcular (Se hace por prueba-error).
En el prototipo del autor, construyo alrededor de los 7812, con los valores mostrados en la Figura 3 fueron los que dieron la mejor perfomance.

Por experimentación aparece el siguiente resultado cuando el valor del electrolítico  C4 es aumentado, la resistencia R2 debe ser más pequeña.
El valor de R1 es menos crítico.

El consejo: *Inténtelo* con la práctica.

Fuente: Traducción de un articulo de Elektor


----------



## Fogonazo

*Reguladores de voltaje simples Funcionamiento real*​
*Introducción *

Todos sabemos lo importante que es la estabilidad del carril de corriente es para el comportamiento y cualidades audibles de un circuito amplificador (o ADC, DAC, o generador de reloj, para el caso).
En consecuencia, ningún diseño de circuitos de audio puede considerarse completa si la atención requerida no se ha ido a su fuente de alimentación.
Por desgracia, al igual que existen numerosas topologías de amplificador hay un Myryad de los circuitos del regulador de tensión.  Pero lo que falta en el leer y escribir es una comparación objetiva de ellos.
Esto es lo que esta serie de artículos se trata, y yo nos impulsó a iniciar este por tres eventos principales.

*Uno:* En el último año se ha hablado mucho sobre la regulación de tensión para aplicar en circuitos, cada ves mas complejos y mas caros.
Quería probar el mismo para los reguladores simples, y baratas,.

*Dos:* He encontrado el tiempo para construir un tablero práctico que contiene una copia de mi preamplificador de línea regular, los circuitos de los cuales se puede alimentar desde cualquiera de los cinco o seis tipos de regulador voltahe sobre el mismo tablero, puente seleccionable.

*Tres:* haber adquirido una tarjeta de sonido decente (en realidad una caja externa con conexión USB) para mi portátil, ahora soy capaz de hacer mediciones.

*La alimentación de tensión ideal*

Una tensión de alimentación debe ser "perfecta", que cualquier libro de texto electrónico que le indicará de una manera no muy sutil significa que tiene una impedancia de salida cero y no hay límites actuales.
Esto está muy lejos de la realidad, por lo tanto, la siguiente lista de requisitos que son deseables en las fuentes de alimentación de audio:

Impedancia de salida baja
Buen comportamiento en un amplio ancho de banda, mucho más allá de audio, es decir, por lo general de 100 kHz a 1 MHz
Impedancia de salida lineal, o, bajo distorsión de la señal - en su caso - presente en los carriles
Baja interacción entre los reguladores de suministro de circuitos adyacentes
Bajo nivel de ruido de salida, es decir carente de cualquier componente de corriente alterna autogenerada

Empiezo esta serie con este artículo sobre el ruido de salida medida de distintos reguladores (y dos tipos de pilas!).
En próximas entregas vamos a ver la impedancia de salida del regulador, y la forma en que este reacciona con condensadores en el tablero, y si el tiempo y los recursos lo permiten, el regulador de linealidad / distorsión, y por último, las pruebas de escucha.

*Configuración del sistema *

Como se ha dicho, el dispositivo bajo prueba es un amplificador de línea estéreo, utilizando amplificadores operacionales en la configuración Jung AD744 / LM6181 clásica dando 10 dB de ganancia, cada canal corriendo sus propios +/- 12V, regulados.
Hasta cinco estilos diferentes de regulador de voltaje están presentes, todos ellos alimentados desde un suministro externo pre regulado +/- 21V (de hecho un Trichord Dino +).

Ver el archivo adjunto 154286​
Un rail positivo y otro negativo de este preamplificador están conectados permanentemente a un preamplificador sentido y ADC, que en conjunto conforman el sistema de medición.
El amplificador de detección (en realidad un NE5532 en lugar de la TL072 en el esquema) proporciona una ganancia de 40 dB a la "señal" línea de voltaje de manera que se levante cualquier ruido en él por encima del ruido del sistema de la configuración de la medición.
El ADC es un sistema de grabación digital 26 USB Terratec Fase, conectado a mi PC, y funcionando a 44,1 de 16 bits, a pesar de que es un 96 kHz "24" bit ADC.

Ver el archivo adjunto 154287

Ver el archivo adjunto 154288​
El gráfico de arriba es el ruido del sistema con entradas puestas en cortocircuito.
El pico de ruido a 10 kHz es un artefacto de la ADC Terratec que puede estar relacionado con el hecho de que se alimenta de forma permanente desde el bus USB del ordenador portátil (planeo construir su propia fuente de alimentación de calidad).
Al principio, estaba muy decepcionado por esta propiedad de la Fase 26, como muy contrarios al bien extendidas Soundblaster-tipo de tarjetas de sonido éste debería ser un ADC de ajuste de grabación de calidad para su uso en estudios de proyectos: su norma de construcción es a la par de ecualizadores digitales para las habitaciones ejemplo de Behringer.
Por otra parte, este ruido es generalmente no audible, y puede actuar bien como tramado durante la grabación, por lo que estoy bueno de esto ahora, gracias.

La marca "0 dB 'en los espectros corresponde a un nivel de 2,100 mV RMS en la entrada del ADC, o, teniendo en cuenta la ganancia de 40 dB del amplificador de detección, 21 mV como se detecta en los carriles de alimentación bajo prueba.
Un nivel de -60 dB corresponde entonces con 21 uV ruido medidos a una frecuencia dada.

*Regulador Serie LM317 / LM337*

Ver el archivo adjunto 154289​
El esquema anterior comprende casi cualquier cosa se puede poner alrededor de la LM317 ubicua positivo regulador de 3 pines (LM337 para tensiones negativas, 117 y 137 versiones militares).
El circuito básico prescinde del filtro de entrada R19 / C10, y el condensador de derivación pasador de ajuste C9.
El filtro de entrada es sólo para supresión de onda, lo que vamos a ignorarlo por el momento.  Vamos a empezar con una mirada a la LM317 / 337 como se emplea sin condensador de ajuste, en cuyo caso se acerca bastante a esos otros stallwarts de 3 terminales, el 78 y el 79 de la serie de la serie de reguladores de voltaje fijo.

Ver el archivo adjunto 154290​
En el gráfico de arriba de la traza de color rosa es el espectro de ruido de salida de nuestra fuente de alimentación de 12V LM317, y el trazo azul es el de la alimentación negativa LM337.  En ambos carriles se utiliza un condensador de 220uF Rubycon ZL, un ELCAP de calidad media con una VSG de alrededor de 75 mili-ohmios.  Tanto el 317 y 337 se utilizaron sin tapa de derivación de ajuste.

¿Qué podemos decir, sino que el ruido de salida es bastante alto, alrededor de 250 uV RMS sobre el ancho de banda de 20 kHz, y quizás más importante, los espectros de ruido difieren notablemente entre ambas polaridades.  Acoplar el amplificador de detección a mi Ciro Una integrada y la escucha con AKG K-400 auriculares reveló un fuerte rugido constante, muy diferente en el timbre entre 317 y 337. Con todo bastante horrible, esto.

Ver el archivo adjunto 154291​
Pero las cosas se ponen aún más interesante.  Ver, el comportamiento de un LM317 depende mucho de la capacidad en su salida.
Por encima de parcela se hizo con una gorra de 4.7uF Rubycon ZA (un componente de impedancia ultra baja similar a OSCON de Sanyo, 540mOhms ESR) sustituido por uno 220uF.  Este valor mucho más bajo de la capacitancia reacciona con el aumento de la impedancia de salida de 317 y crea un pico de ruido muy agudo en alrededor de 8 kHz.

Ver el archivo adjunto 154292​
Sustitución de la 4.7uF C ahora con una 22uF reduce la frecuencia y la amplitud del pico de ruido, aunque todavía está allí (es incluso allí con la tapa 220uF, si se mira de cerca).  El LM337-lado negativo tiene una tendencia similar a un pico, pero es mucho menos pronunciado que con su hermano.

Estos picos de ruido son potencialmente perjudiciales cuando la alimentación de los circuitos de amplificación con el rechazo de suministro de baja potencia, es decir, feedbackless circuitos de transistor / FET e incluso cuando se emplean a OPAMPs alta ganancia.
Por otra parte la naturaleza de este fenómeno pico indica problemas con la estabilidad, lo que podría ser incluso peores noticias.

Usted no va a leer sobre esto en estos reguladores hojas de datos, pero se ha documentado en artículos tales como Erol Dietz ' "La comprensión y la reducción de tensión de ruido de Reguladores 3-terminal de tensión", Electronic Design (emitir desconocido), y Steven Sandler " Destapa especias Regulador-Problemas de estabilidad ", Ingeniería personal, agosto de 1998. a partir de estos también se aprenderían que la inductancia de salida de un LM317 varía con su corriente de salida, y por lo tanto que el pico de ruido por encima de la carga es la variante para arrancar.  Justo lo que necesitábamos: un generador de ruido de la señal modulada-!

Algunos fabricantes, en particular LFD, se sabe que sigue estos tipos de reguladores con graves filtros de paso bajo RC.  En una phonostage vi los 7912s / 7812 siguieron con 75 ohmios y 2200uF, si no recuerdo mal.  Este debe tener cuidado de que el ruido, aunque a expensas de la impedancia de salida del regulador.

Ver el archivo adjunto 154293​
Vamos a poner de nuevo el condensador de salida 220uF, a continuación, pasar por el pasador de ajuste, en nuestro caso con un 22uF ZL.  Y lo que sucede?  El ruido se reduce diez veces con alrededor de 20 dB.  Mucho mejor, aunque en los auriculares estas líneas de tensión todavía suenan más bien "roary '.

Ver el archivo adjunto 154294​
¿Subsistiría ruido en horas pico?  De nuevo con el 220uF C, y con la temida 4.7uF ZA.  El resultado?  Véase más arriba: el pico casi ha desaparecido, y se movió hacia arriba en la frecuencia hasta más allá de 20 kHz.  Como un aparte, nuestra 317 ahora se comporta casi la misma que la 337.

Ver el archivo adjunto 154295​
Por lo demás mediciones de un caso particular: tanto los reguladores tienen sus clavijas de ajuste anuladas, pero no hay tapas de salida actual.  El 317 mantiene su relativamente bajo nivel de ruido, pero el 337 pasa por el techo.


----------



## waarfactor

Sr Fogonazo la semana pasada hice una fuente de +5v y otra de +12volt y-12volt. y tengo el siguiente problema.
En la fuente de 5V no tengo exactemente 5V sino que 5.7volt y eso que uso un regulador 7805. Saqueme de una duda este problema ¿se deberá a que uso condensadores electrolíticos de 2200uf y dos de 1uf?
Y en el caso de la fuente de +12volt no tengo +12vol sino 7Volts; y en la de -12volt bota -14volt. Gracias por su ayuda. y lo mismo que el anterior¿Será por los condensadores electroliticos que uso?

le adjunto mi circuito


----------



## Fogonazo

waarfactor dijo:
			
		

> Sr Fogonazo la semana pasada hice una fuente de +5v y otra de +12volt y-12volt. y tengo el siguiente problema.
> En la fuente de 5V no tengo exactemente 5V sino que 5.7volt y eso que uso un regulador 7805. Saqueme de una duda este problema ¿se deberá a que uso condensadores electrolíticos de 2200uf y dos de 1uf?
> Y en el caso de la fuente de +12volt no tengo +12vol sino 7Volts; y en la de -12volt bota -14volt. Gracias por su ayuda. y lo mismo que el anterior¿Será por los condensadores electroliticos que uso?
> 
> le adjunto mi circuito




1) NO soy Sr. Fogonazo, solo Fogonazo, de la otra forma suena demasiado formal.
2) El circuito no apareció.

Los reguladores de la linea 78XX poseen una tolerancia.
Por ejemplo el LM7805 podría entregar entre 4,8 y 5,2VCC y sería correcto.
Si te da 5,7V algo anda mal, cuando publiques tu esquema vemos.
Revisa el correcto conexionado de los reguladores según el datasheet


----------



## pepechip

waarfactor dijo:
			
		

> Sr Fogonazo la semana pasada hice una fuente de +5v y otra de +12volt y-12volt. y tengo el siguiente problema.
> En la fuente de 5V no tengo exactemente 5V sino que 5.7volt y eso que uso un regulador 7805. Saqueme de una duda este problema ¿se deberá a que uso condensadores electrolíticos de 2200uf y dos de 1uf?
> Y en el caso de la fuente de +12volt no tengo +12vol sino 7Volts; y en la de -12volt bota -14volt. Gracias por su ayuda. y lo mismo que el anterior¿Será por los condensadores electroliticos que uso?
> 
> le adjunto mi circuito


La variacion que tienes en el voltaje no tiene nada que ver con los condensadores electroliticos.
Yo intentaria medir la tension con un polimetro diferente.


----------



## anthony123

Psss a mi me habia surgido el mismo incoveniente..! A la salida me daba 5,2 V y me extrañe.. pero luego lei sobre la toleracia..! Pero de resto estos artilugios son excelentes..!


----------



## eb7ctx

waarfactor dijo:
			
		

> Sr Fogonazo la semana pasada hice una fuente de +5v y otra de +12volt y-12volt. y tengo el siguiente problema.
> En la fuente de 5V no tengo exactemente 5V sino que 5.7volt y eso que uso un regulador 7805. Saqueme de una duda este problema ¿se deberá a que uso condensadores electrolíticos de 2200uf y dos de 1uf?
> Y en el caso de la fuente de +12volt no tengo +12vol sino 7Volts; y en la de -12volt bota -14volt. Gracias por su ayuda. y lo mismo que el anterior¿Será por los condensadores electroliticos que uso?
> 
> le adjunto mi circuito



Buenas, los reguladores como te han dicho tienen una tolerancia, pero en ningún caso pasa de 0.5 o 0.6 volt hacia abajo o hacia arriba de la tensión nominal. lo de 7.5 y 14...me huele a que están mal montados o estropeados ...ooo estas midiendo mal


----------



## waarfactor

El problema de mi medición es que mi multimetro estaba en la medición. gracias por atender a mi pregunta. Cambio y Fuera


----------



## Trinquete

A quien le pueda interesar:
A veces suele ocurrir,que una mala conexion en la patilla de masa,eleva la tension del 78xx.
Por lo cual se deben limpiar muy bien, tanto las patillas como las pistas de cobre de la PCB.
Un saludo.


----------



## eb7ctx

Trinquete dijo:
			
		

> A quien le pueda interesar:
> A veces suele ocurrir,que una mala conexion en la patilla de masa,eleva la tension del 78xx.
> Por lo cual se deben limpiar muy bien, tanto las patillas como las pistas de cobre de la PCB.
> Un saludo.



Es totalmente cierto, y ademas no hay que confiar en que la masa la hace por el tornillo de refrigeración, poner siempre una toma soldada en la patilla, pues estos reguladores tienen su tensión mínima de referencia cuando están perfectamente conectados con cero de resistencia, al subir esta también elevan la tensión de salida


----------



## armandolopezmx

sabian que colocando diodos entre  la pata de enmedio y  la gnd  se puede variar el voltaje de salida de los reguladores ?  es decir para un regulador de 5 se pueden obtener 5.7volts dc. 

otra pregunta, porque no existiran  (que yo sepa)  reguladores con salida a 3 volts?


----------



## eb7ctx

armandolopezmx dijo:
			
		

> sabian que colocando diodos entre  la pata de enmedio y  la gnd  se puede variar el voltaje de salida de los reguladores ?  es decir para un regulador de 5 se pueden obtener 5.7volts dc.
> 
> otra pregunta, porque no existiran  (que yo sepa)  reguladores con salida a 3 volts?




Buenas, si a si es los reguladores en la pata de aj (que no siempre es la del centro) puedes ir subiendo la salida no solo con un diodo sino con un potenciometro por ejemplo de 470 o 1 K y regulas a lo alto. o su valor equivalente en fijo

Y de lo de 3 voltios si que hay el LM317 te da una salida desde 1.5v a 50 mas o menos siempre dependiendo de la tensión de entrada, te paso un enlace de este CI y su aplicación practica

http://perso.wanadoo.es/chyryes/tutoriales/fuentes14.htm

un saludo


----------



## blueled

Precisamente este circuito.....

Necesito una fuente de alimentacion de 12V. Me ha ayudado mucho el esquema de arriba para corregir fallos que he tenido al montarla (en el proteus).

El problema es el siguiente: Cuando en proteus conecto la fuente de alimentación con el circuito de activación del relé los voltimetro se vuelven "locos".

Ocurre que al realizar la conexión, tanto el volt de la fuente como el del relé tienen caidas de votage desde 12 hasta aprox5. El voltage cae, va subiendo deprisa y vuelve a caer....

Le he estado dando vueltas al asunto y he llegado a la conclusión de que me faltan conocimientos (muchos aun) para conseguir solventar el problema.

Alguien me podria ayudar?


----------



## Fogonazo

No veo donde va la pata 9 del ULN2803 que devería ir a GND


----------



## blueled

La pata va a gnd por defecto..(el programa esconde los pins automaticamente). He comprovado los pins escondidos, y efectivamente esta conectado a GND. Sigo con el mismo problema.


Saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Vcc de donde viene, C1 o C3, o está implícito en el programa.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## blueled

Vcc esta igual que gnd por defecto en el programa. Los he comprovado los dos, vcc=5V i gnd es la masa comun.


Os comunico que el problema estaba en la simulacion. Aun así, creo que voy a tener que repasar algun tutorial. En generador del proteus habia una opcion que ponia current surce... o algo asi. Le di a ver que pasaba y con casualidad o suerte, funciono todo bien.

De ahí deduzco (no se si bien o mal) que el generador solo da corriente si se lo especificas. Pero bueno en cualquier caso, este tema ya dejó de ser una preocupación del hilo principal. Ahora se resuelve de otra forma.

Gracias de todos modos por los aportes que haveis echo. Espero que la solución al problema os aya aportado algo. 


saludos


----------



## elpeibel

Hola

A ver si podeis ayudarme con esto:

Me hice un fuente simétrica variable hace tiempo y ahora le he puesto un voltimetro para ver el valor, la cuestion  es que para alimentar el voltímetro he puesto un 7809 desde la entrada del "circuito regulador" pero si le pongo la masa (al 7809) no me lee y si la quito me hace una lectura erronea, en cambo si cojo alimentacion desde otro sitio(otra fuente o una plia) funciona bien. 

Como puedo hacer para alimentar el voltimetro desde el mismo transformador?

gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
No debes usar la misma fuente de alimentación para polarizar el voltímetro y la fuente que vas a medir, en otras palabras, la fuente del voltímetro debe ser independiente.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cuervokbza

Fogonazo ! me encantaria saber si viene algun 7812 que soporte 3A o 4A, en realidad necesito que aguante 3 A pero bueno, que aguante 4 A me dejaria mas tranquilo. Imagino que si viene, debe ser tipo TO-3. Estuve buscando pero los unicos datasheet que encontré eran de T-220 y solo aguantaban 1,5A.

Desde ya muchas gracias...


----------



## Fogonazo

cuervokbza dijo:
			
		

> Fogonazo ! me encantaria saber si viene algun 7812 que soporte 3A o 4A, ......



Mira en el datasheet del LM7812, figura como ampliar la capacidad de corriente


----------



## cuervokbza

gracias Fogonazo !
siempre flash para las respuestas....


----------



## lubeck

Saludos...

Arme un regulador con el 7805 y funciona de maravilla, pero tengo el inconveniente que la toma del transformador es el mismo que tengo para un motor de 3hp, al encender el motor de 3hp me varia considerablemente el voltaje de mi regulador de 5v, como puedo solucionar este problema?

Gracias por su tiempo...


----------



## electroaficionado

Si pones un capacitor de entrada mas grande que te sostenga la tension cuando el motor te quita potencia en el transformador?

Es una idea asi al pasar.

Saludos.


----------



## lubeck

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Si pones un capacitor de entrada mas grande que te sostenga la tension cuando el motor te quita potencia en el transformador?
> 
> Es una idea asi al pasar.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias electroaficionado por tu interes en mi problema....

estoy poniendo un capacitor de 2200uF, cual seria tu sujerencia, lo que pasa es que mi fuente de alimentacion es para alimentar, valga la redundancia, un latch octal 74573 y unicamente a la hora de encender o apagar el motor de 3hp me pone todas las salidas en alto es decir me cambia el estado del latch de forma impredecible, supuse que era el magnetismo que genera el motor, pero ya conecte el motor a distancia considerable y hace lo mismo, asi que le echo la culpa al regulador.

saludos.


----------



## electroaficionado

A mi lo que se me ocurre es que el motor al tener el pico de corriente de arranque se esta "chupando" la corriente del transformador. Habria que ver cuanto le dura el arranque y que tan seguido anda arrancando y parando.

Si es un arranque rapido y poco seguido, y la corriente de salida de tu regulador es baja, yo calculo que mayor capacidad a la entrada podria mantener un poco el voltaje.

Si son muchos arranques y arrnaques muy largos, habra que ver si hay que pensar en una alimentacion auxiliar como una bateria o mejorar la alimentacion del transformador desde un punto en la red que no sufra el bajon tan intensamente.

El transformador previo al 7805, de que voltaje es?

Saludos.


----------



## lubeck

Yo tambien creo que son los picos, en cuanto al arranque pues si es bastante, seria calculo de un segundo, digo es bastante puesto que el latch (74573) se "graba" en tan solo, segun la hoja de datos, en alrededor de 5ns, en cuanto a la frecuencia de arranque y paro es mas o menos 15min, en cuanto al cambiarlo de red ya intente cambiarlo de lugar y en cualquier punto en que lo enciendo le afecta, en algunos lugares mas que en otros pero le afecta, por otro lado y si se me agotan todos los recursos en cuanto a usar mi propia fuente de alimentacion si  hare lo que me dices... eso de usar la alimentacion auxiliar, por ultimo el transformador que estoy utilizando es de 12v a 2A, crees que si utilizo uno mas grande podria ayudame y de cuanto voltaje me sugieres?

Gracias....
Saludos.


----------



## electroaficionado

Tenes bastante diferencia entre el voltaje del transformador y el del regulador, por lo que una variacion en la linea no deberia molestar taaaaaanto... Yo atacaria el problema por algun otro lado.

Cuanta corriente te demanda el circuito que alimenta el LM7805?

Estas rectificando a onda completa o a media onda?

El LM7805 esta solito o tiene un transistor para aumentar la corriente?

Saludos.


----------



## lubeck

Voy a checar el dia de mañana el consumo de corriente, eso si no lo he verificado, y el 7805 si esta solo no se si tengas un diagrama para aumentarle la corriente con el transistor, y en cuanto a si es de onda completa o media onda ahi si me sente podrias decirme a grandes razgos con que se come eso?


----------



## anthony123

Hablando de reguladores, el riple excesivo los puede dañar? Lo pregunto porque tengo varios proyectos que al conectarlos a mi fuente dejan de funcionar misteriosamente..! El ultimo caso fue un frecuencimetro a displays con un 7805 y sus respectivos capacitores..!


----------



## electroaficionado

lubeck dijo:
			
		

> Voy a checar el dia de mañana el consumo de corriente, eso si no lo he verificado, y el 7805 si esta solo no se si tengas un diagrama para aumentarle la corriente con el transistor, y en cuanto a si es de onda completa o media onda ahi si me sente podrias decirme a grandes razgos con que se come eso?



Si podes subir un esquema de la fuente se hace todo mucho mas facil.


----------



## lubeck

El esquema del regulador es este, ya con el capacitor de 2200uf, que le puse para probar, el circito del latch cuenta ademas con un capacitor de 100nF como filtro.

p.d. disculpa si no entiendo algunos terminos pero tan solo soy un hobbista de la electronica.


----------



## zaiz

lubeck dijo:
			
		

> ...y el 7805 si esta solo no se si tengas un diagrama para aumentarle la corriente con el transistor...



A ver si este diseño te sirve.
Al transistor hay que ponerle un disipador.

No es necesario que cambies los condensadores, con los que tú tienes en tu circuito está bien.

┌-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
│





			
				lubeck dijo:
			
		

> y en cuanto a si es de onda completa o media onda ahi si me sente podrias decirme a │grandes razgos con que se come eso?


│
│(Tu circuito es de onda completa. Así es mejor que de media onda).
└-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lubeck

Gracias Zaiz...
Voy a intentarle con tu esquema a ver si soluciono mi problema, si se soluciona les hare saber 

Me gustaria Citar el pensamiento de Thomas Edison que dice mas o menos asi:

"Yo no falle, encontre mil maneras de como "No" hacer una bombilla y solo "una" que funcione!"

no me comparo ni en los tobillos con Edison pero ya descubri muchas maneras de como no utilizar un 7805 y necesito solo una manera de hacerlo....

Saludos...


----------



## electroaficionado

A mi opinion el transistor no te va a servir de mucho poruqe tu problema no es la corriente sino la tension.

Si queres hacelo pero para mi eso no te va a ayudar si tu corriente de consumo es baja. Lindo seria tener este dato que con un tester lo medis muy facil.

Asumo que la corriente de salida no es problema porque dices que solo anda mal cuando arranca el motor, no durante el resto del tiempo (o me equivoco)

Proba medir el voltaje de alterna a la salida del transformador durante el arranque, si se puede y ver si este baja mucho. Si pasa eso vemos que hacemos.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ El transformador que figura en el esquema es de 6-0-6 o 12-0-12 VCA ?

Si es el primer caso *(6-0-6)*, es la causa del problema.
Ese transformador te entrega rectificado y filtrado 8VCC que esta justo al limite de la tensión de entrada del regulador (Para que trabaje bien), en el momento que arranca el motor, la tensión de linea (110VCA) baja por un par de segundos (Sobre-consumo al arranque del motor), el transformador ya no entrega los 8 VCC indispensables para el funcionamiento del regulador y este NO regula.

Edit
Prueba rápida: ¿ Que tensión tienes sobre el capacitor de 2200uF ?


----------



## lubeck

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ¿ El transformador que figura en el esquema es de 6-0-6 o 12-0-12 VCA ?
> 
> Si es el primer caso *(6-0-6)*, es la causa del problema.
> Ese transformador te entrega rectificado y filtrado 8VCC que esta justo al limite de la tensión de entrada del regulador (Para que trabaje bien), en el momento que arranca el motor, la tensión de linea (110VCA) baja por un par de segundos (Sobre-consumo al arranque del motor), el transformador ya no entrega los 8 VCC indispensables para el funcionamiento del regulador y este NO regula.
> 
> Edit
> Prueba rápida: ¿ Que tensión tienes sobre el capacitor de 2200uF ?




El transformador es de 12-0-12vcd a 2A en el secundario y 110vca en el primario, la tension sobre el capacitor (segun mi multimetro) es de 7.6 apagado el motor y cuando lo prendo sube a 8.6v manteniendose estable en 8.6v, lovuelvo a apagar y vuelva a bajar a 7.6 y se queda en eso estable.


----------



## lubeck

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> A mi opinion el transistor no te va a servir de mucho poruqe tu problema no es la corriente sino la tension.
> 
> Si queres hacelo pero para mi eso no te va a ayudar si tu corriente de consumo es baja. Lindo seria tener este dato que con un tester lo medis muy facil.
> 
> Asumo que la corriente de salida no es problema porque dices que solo anda mal cuando arranca el motor, no durante el resto del tiempo (o me equivoco)
> 
> Proba medir el voltaje de alterna a la salida del transformador durante el arranque, si se puede y ver si este baja mucho. Si pasa eso vemos que hacemos.
> 
> Saludos.



Si, solo al momento de arranque y  tambien cuando lo apago, al momento de estar prendido va de maravilla, me agrada la idea de zais de aumentarle la capacidad de corriente, porque si efectivamente el regulador esta mas o menos al 60% de su capacidad y el proyecto que estoy realizando que consiste en una interface por computadora de 64 Entradas y 64 salidas Digitales , que a su vez tendria en cascada  64 entradas analogicas para sensores analogicos, 8 interfaces de potencia  con VCD auto ajustable, 8 interfaces de potencia con VCA, que todo eso en su futuro demandaria mas corriente y si pudiera utilizar una sola fuente seria genial.


----------



## electroaficionado

lubeck dijo:
			
		

> El transformador es de 12-0-12vcd a 2A en el secundario y 110vca en el primario, la tension sobre el capacitor (segun mi multimetro) es de 7.6 apagado el motor y cuando lo prendo sube a 8.6v manteniendose estable en 8.6v, lovuelvo a apagar y vuelva a bajar a 7.6 y se queda en eso estable.



Si es de 12 +12 no te puede dar 7.6 sobre el capacitor te tendria que dar como el doble... Me parece que ahi hay un problema... 

Medi la tension (en alterna obviamente) entre los terminales del secundario.

Primero veamos porque no anda y luego el tema de la corriente... si no regula en voltaje ponerle un transistor no va a servir de nada.

Saludos-


----------



## zaiz

lubeck dijo:
			
		

> ...al momento de estar prendido va de maravilla, me agrada la idea de zais de aumentarle la capacidad de corriente...



Bueno, gracias pero la idea no fue mia. Solamente traté de cooperar a tu pregunta que fue esta:



			
				lubeck dijo:
			
		

> ...no se si tengas un diagrama para aumentarle la corriente con el transistor...



Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ....Si es el primer caso *(6-0-6)*, es la causa del problema.
> Ese transformador te *entrega rectificado y filtrado 8VCC *que esta justo al limite de la tensión de entrada del regulador (Para que trabaje bien), ............



Si estas midiendo 8,6 VCC tu transformador es de 6-0-6 VCA o algo esta mal conectado.

Un transformador de 12-0-12 VCA debería darte unos 16,3 VCC sobre el capacitor.


----------



## lubeck

Tienen razon, ya medi nuevamente la tension, y me da 13.6V, y prendido el motor baja a 12.3v, los 8.6v  y 7.6 que mencionaba son los que le llegan al regulador(7805) ya rectificado (no se si este sea el termino tecnico correcto pero me refiero a la medicion entre el pin de entrada y tierra)


Saludos...


----------



## Fogonazo

Mira este esquema de tu fuente, verifica si se corresponden los valores con los que tu estas midiendo, recuerda cambiar el multímetro de tensión alterna a continua


----------



## lubeck

ahora si!....   merezco el regaño....

revise tu esquema y no me da esos resultados, lei acerca de los transformadores y lo que pasa y diganme si me equivoco... tratare de explicarlo como lo entendi en palabras sencillas... compre un transformador de la marca Steren codigo tr12-2a entrada 127v-60hz y salida 12v-2a, en un lado tiene 2 alambres que son la entrada de la red electrica y del otro 3 alambres yo supuse que por ser de 12v un cable seria de "12" otro tierra o "0" y el tercer "12", ERROR.... creo segun entendi que el primero es de "6" otro tierra o "0" y otro "6" lo que me dan 12v, lo que me hace pensar que entonces necesito comprar uno de 24v o osea 12 0 12. 

y en verdad disculpenme no siempre cometo errores tan grandes...

Saludos


----------



## zaiz

lubeck dijo:
			
		

> ...lo que me hace pensar que entonces necesito comprar uno de 24v o osea 12 0 12.
> 
> y en verdad disculpenme no siempre cometo errores tan grandes...
> 
> Saludos



Opino que no tienes porqué disculparte. Vienes aquí para pedir consejo.

Efectivamente, tu transformador debe ser "24 volts con tap". Así es como se pide en la tienda y eso quiere decir que tendrá 12-0-12.

---------------------------------------
---------------------------------------

Ahora, aparte y sólo como comentario:

Por otro lado, si conectas así como te pongo en este dibujo, no tienes que cambiar el transformador, con el que tienes puedes lograr el voltaje que requieres. Sólo tienes que poner 4 diodos (o un puente de diodos) en lugar de 2. Y también será de onda completa.


----------



## lubeck

Ok. Zaiz voy a armar este que tengo (6-0-6), y no hacer un gasto inecesario, con el diagrama que me muestras y voy a ver el resultado, ahora y despues de sus asesorias... creo que ese era el problema, en cuanto haga la prueba me pongo en contacto...

Gracias...

Saludos....


----------



## Fogonazo

Con el esquema de "zaiz" te funcionara perfecto.

Cuando armes el puente rectificador mira bien la polaridad de los 4 diodos o habrá humo y olor a quemado.


----------



## electroaficionado

Tambien puedes poner un puente integrado, con esos es dificil equivocarse. Siempre observando la corriente maxima.

Saludos.


----------



## lubeck

No se que decir, a lo mejor para muchos expertos es algo sencillo, pero hace seis meses aprox. yo solo sabia de la existencia de las pilas AA, AAA y 9v, que tenian un "+" en un extremo y un "-" en el otro, y esto... es como si me estuvieran ayudando a llegar a la Luna...

Gracias Fogonazo, Zaiz, y Electroaficionado ( por supuesto a toda la comunidad en este foro).

Bueno sin mas preambulo... "funcionó" ya prendo y apago el motor con la interface principal y los lacth 74573 se mantiene en su estado, anexo el esquema y sus lecturas. (regulador.pdf)

por otro lado, al agregarle la tarjeta de interface de potencia de corriente directa, hace cambios en el lacth similares pero ahora son impredecibles, tambien como en el caso anterior solamente cuando prendo y apago el motor, por lo que ahora creo, no se ustedes cual seria su opinion, que es sobredemanda de corriente al 7805, creo tener dos posibles soluciones, Una agregar el transistor que se habia mencionado (TIP42)  Anexo Esquema Regulador1, o Dos ponerle a cada tarjeta en cascada su propio regulador.


----------



## zaiz

A ver, yo sólo había visto detalles de tu tema, como fue que deseabas aumentar la capacidad de corriente de tu 7805 y te propuse el circuito que viene en el manual, para eso según las fórmulas obtuve una resistencia de 1.5 ohms y el transistor tip42, al cual le supuse una beta de 50. Ahora, respecto a eso, hay que considerar que el transistor que tú estás utilizando tiene una beta mínima de 1000. Lo que se sale de la corriente máxima para la que calculé la resistencia.

Pero al parecer, como el motor te hace variar todo, eso ya no es lo que influye. Bueno, hasta ahora todo lo que hemos visto es el diagrama de tu fuente, pero no hemos visto cómo es que estás conectando el motor que además dices que es de 3 hp. 

Por otro lado, utilizas un transformador de 12 volts rms tan sólo de 2 Amperes y si fuera sólo para las tarjetas, habría que ver si esas tarjetas te consumen menos de los 2 Amperes, etc.

Resumiendo, ¿Podrías subir el esquema de la conexión que estás haciendo o que deseas hacer incluyendo al motor? Para tener una ubicacíon sobre dónde necesitarías máyor o menor corriente.


----------



## lubeck

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Hablando de reguladores, el riple excesivo los puede dañar? Lo pregunto porque tengo varios proyectos que al conectarlos a mi fuente dejan de funcionar misteriosamente..! El ultimo caso fue un frecuencimetro a displays con un 7805 y sus respectivos capacitores..!



ahora si puedo hacer algun comentario sobre este tema, no se que sea un riple busque que cual seria su termino pero no encontre nada, yo he sometido, estos bichos (7805) haciendo pruebas, a condiciones extremas... cortos circuito, sobrecargas entre otros, pero segun tengo entendido tienen alguna proteccion, se sobrecalientan pero los que he checado todavia funcionan perfectamente (claro que compre varios para las pruebas), no se si sea la marca pero si funcionan.


----------



## electroaficionado

lubeck dijo:
			
		

> [...] que es sobredemanda de corriente al 7805, creo tener dos posibles soluciones, Una agregar el transistor que se habia mencionado (TIP42)  Anexo Esquema Regulador1, o Dos ponerle a cada tarjeta en cascada su propio regulador.



Si pones un transistor perdes la proteccion contra cortos y sobrecargas, pero podes ampliar mucho la corriente.

Si pones reguladores en paralelo, si alguna parte se jode es más facil reparar y no se te muere todo el sistema.

La del transistor posiblemente sea mas economica.

No te olvides de observar el tema de la corriente máxima del transformador. (si el transformador es de dos, no esperes sacarle toooda esa corriente... siempre conserva un margen)

No te olvides de pensar en que hay que tener un disipador adecuado en ambos casos.

Saludos.


----------



## lubeck

> Resumiendo, ¿Podrías subir el esquema de la conexión que estás haciendo o que deseas hacer incluyendo al motor? Para tener una ubicacíon sobre dónde necesitarías máyor o menor corriente.



adjunto los archivos del proyecto que estoy realizando, en cuanto a lo que se refiere al motor de 3hp, ese no esta conectado a ningun circuito...  todavia, lo que pasa es que los circuitos que anexo, ya los tengo armados en tarjetas, los estuve haciendo en casa como entretenimiento, aun con la fuente mal echa nunca hicieron cosas extrañas, hace unos dias los lleve a mi taller donde tengo maquinas que utilizan motores de 1/2hp, 3hp, y herramientas manuales como taladros, sierras de inglete, etc. y de ahi me di cuenta que cuando se encienden  los de 3/4hp y 3hp sucede el problema, con maquinas pequeñas no pasa nada, aun cuando estaba mal la fuente. me dejo de tarea ver lo del consumo de cada tarjeta. 

Saludos


----------



## zaiz

Si no has probado con el motor, entonces no entiendo bien todo el proceso que nos has comentado.
Pero bueno, viendo las tarjetas sí parece que estás necesitando una cantidad considerable de corriente para tus tarjetas. A simple vista, es posible que sea suficiente con el transformador de 2 amperes y la fuente de 5A, aunque tal vez sería  mejor un transformador más grande. Y siendo así, tal vez deberías considerar la idea de utilizar mejor una fuente conmutada, del tipo de las que tienen las computadoras.

Ahora, en mi opinión y de acuerdo a lo que muestras en tus diagramas, puede ser que sí te funcione la que tienes, sólo que yo le aumentaría el condensador a un valor arriba de los 10,000 uF. 
Ya que tenemos estos factores:
Vp=16.5
Vrizo=25%de 16.5=4.125 (propuesto como máximo)
T=8.3ms. (suponiendo una frecuencia de la línea de 60 hz y rectificación de onda completa).
------------------------------------------
Entonces el capacitor nos daría: C= (5 (8.3ms))/4.125=10,060 uF
-------------------------------------------
Si en tu país la frecuencia es de 50 hz: C=12,120 uF
-------------------------------------------

Y en cualquiera de los casos creo que sería mejor un condensador de 15,000 uF aprox. Así, el rizo será menor a plena carga.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Si aún así no te funcionara bien, tal vez sería mejor entonces utilizar fuentes independientes para solventar los factores extra que por motivos de comunicación a distancia no estamos considerando. Sobre todo para las tarjetas que consumen más potencia.


----------



## Fogonazo

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> ......Si pones un transistor perdes la proteccion contra cortos y sobrecargas, pero podes ampliar mucho la corriente......


No necesariamente, se puede calcular para que la protección del IC también "Cuide" al transistor.


----------



## Fogonazo

Recientemente estuvimos junto con "anthony123" ante un inconveniente que suelen generar los reguladores integrados, todos ellos: LM78xx, LM79xx, LM317, Etc y es que estos son muy sensibles a las interferencias de RF, se vuelven un poco locos.
Así que propongo este tipo de fuente cuando se necesiten para alguna aplicación de RF, el valor del inductor no es muy importante, y solo debe estar de acuerdo a atenuar la frecuencia de trabajo (RF).
En casos extremos, habrá que pensar en capacitores de "paso", blindaje para la etapa de RF, todo sera de acuerdo a la gravedad del problema.
Como se podrá ver es una fuente un poco *"Extremista"*, pero esta configuración de "Apilar" condensadores es habitual en RF.


----------



## anthony123

He aqui un ejemplo de lo pequeño que queda el modulo de alimentacion a pesar del monton de capacitores:


----------



## anthony123

Luego de pasar toda una tarde llena de experimentos, he llegado a la conclusion que los reguladores de voltaje son mucho mas sensibles al HF de lo que pensaba. Al inicio estaba usando los LM's con una inductancia de 100 uH y una carga de 400 mA a 12 volt. La temperatura estaba por encima de los 45 ºC. Luego de un rato, la cambie por una de 33 mH y el cambio fue "drastico".. Unos 10 ºC menos...! Increible y siendo la misma carga.

Saludos 73's


----------



## manu840

Exvekente tutorial! precisamente lo que estaba buscando en este ejemplar FORO! Se evacuaron todas mis dudas. Un saludo cordial!


----------



## jordibadia

Pongo esta consulta en este apartado porque me ha parecido que es el mas adecuado para ella.

Para alimentar unos amplificador que me he propuesto construir he decidió hacer una fuente regulable de 20 a 30V y para una corriente de unos 8A.

Después de mirar y buscar por el foro me ha parecido adecuada hacer una simétrica con 7820 de 1,5A apoyada por un transistor NPN (por ejemplo BD912, 100V, 14A y 90W) y un potenciómetro de 500 ohmios. Sería así:




Entonces por el 7820 circularán 64 mA.
Por el BD912 prácticamente circularán 6A.

Lo que no puedo determinar la potencia de los refrigeradores del 7820 y del BD912. Bueno el 7820 en la peor situación esta disipando (10V a 64 mA) 640 mW.

El transistor necesita un disipador de (30V a 6A) 180W.? (no se como se calcula).

y las potencias de las resistencias:
Resistencia de 21 ohmios.
Resistencia de 0,1 ohmios.
R1:
R2:

Pues he aquí la cuestión, POTENCIAS. Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

No son "*Los* Refrigeradores", es un solo disipador, de esta forma la protección térmica del LM78xx se hace extensiva también al transistor al estar los 2 a la misma temperatura.
La potencia a disipar la calculas por la caída de tensión (Peor condición) y la corriente total.

Se supone que la corriente sobre la lampara disminuye junto con la tensión, pero la lampara no se comporta como una resistencia común, así que estimaremos unos 6A con mínima tensión (20V)
Para el calculo de la potencia disipada tendremos:
W = V * I 
W : es la potencia disipada por el conjunto regulador-transistor
V  : es la caída de tensión dentro del regulador-transistor
I   : La intensidad total

V = (33VCC de entrada) - (20VCC de salida) = 13VCC
I = 6A
W = 78W (Potencia disipada)

Seria mucho mas eficiente un regulador PWM


----------



## jordibadia

Fogonazo: (gracias)

En particular, los 78W es la potencia que disipa el transistor? Porque por el 7820 no circulan los 6A si no se quemaría.
Si no he entiendo mal, la potencia que disipa el transistor es la misma que disiparía el 7820 en un circuito sin transistor.

Perdón: las resistencias de que potencia deben ser?
La de 21ohmio de 0,5W, 
la de 0,1 ohmio de 5W,
R1 de 0,5W y R2 potenciómetro de ajuste de 0,25W o 0,5W.



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> No son "*Los* Refrigeradores", es un solo disipador, de esta forma la protección térmica del LM78xx se hace extensiva también al transistor al estar los 2 a la misma temperatura.


Podrias explicar un poco mas esto?

PD: parece casi imposible que para proporcionar una tensión a un amplificador se pueda hacer de tantas maneras diferentes. Revisando todos los hilos casi que me coge un mareo.


----------



## Fogonazo

Si colocas transistor y regulador juntos en el mismo disipador los 2 se calientan a la misma temperatura, en consecuencia si se recalientan, la protección del LM78xx actúa y corta todo, protegiendo también al transistor.

Las resistencias se calculan como para que circule un 15 a 20% de corriente por el LM78xx y el 80 a 85% restante por el transistor, y se hace así para que la protección contra cortocircuitos del LM78xx siga actuando, también sobre el transistor (Protege a ambos)

El LM78xx también disipa algo (15 a 20% del total), aclare que es la potencia total disipada por el conjunto transistor-regulador.


----------



## jordibadia

Fogonazo: 

Lo de un solo disipador entendido y me parece muy interesante y que aplicaré.

Es correcto que aclarabas así que los 78W eran para el conjunto: "W : es la potencia disipada por el conjunto regulador-transistor".
Pero la separación que he hecho (transistor- regulador) era para que yo entendiera un poco mas como funciona el circuito. 

He calculado la resistencia de 21 ohmios para que por el regulador sólo circulen 28 mA (0.6V/21ohmios) y el resto de corriente por el transistor, es decir el 0,46% (contra el 15 ó 20 % que comentas), supongo que no pasa nada.

No se como decirlo, pero gracias y hago mas preguntas de dudas que tengo:

Si quiero una fuente que proporcione 30V 6A con carga, que transformador necesito:

Va : Voltaje de alterna a la salida del transformador 
Vc : Voltaje deseado de continua 
1,4142 : Redondeo de √2 
1,4 V : Caída de tensión sobre el rectificador principal
Va = (Vc / 1,4142) + 1,4V

Según esto necesitaría uno de 23 0 23 y debería aguantar 8A, pero y los vatios?

Serían:  (46V * 8A = 368W) = (60V * 6A = 360W)

En la explicación que haces en otro apartado calculas la potencia del transformador a partir de la potencia del amplificador, pero como esta fuente la usaré para varios amplificador de varias potencias, como ves el planteamiento que hago a partir de la tensión con carga que quiero a la salida de la fuente?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

jordibadia dijo:
			
		

> Según esto necesitaría uno de 23 0 23 y debería aguantar 8A, pero y los vatios?
> 
> Serían:  (46V * 8A = 368W) = (60V * 6A = 360W)



La potencia sería 46V * 8A (o mejor 50V*8A=400VA). Tiene un par de voltios extra por la caída que se produce a plena carga y si vos pedís un transformador de 23V...seguro que te va a largar 25V en vacío. A este valor de potencia hay que dividirlo por 0.8 que es el rendimiento del transformador, es decir Pa=400 / 0.8=500VA.
Tendrías que comprar un transformador de 500VA, pero esto es medio falso, por que la corriente maxima no se saca en forma permanente, sino en los picos de señal antes del recorte si la potencia es suficientemente alta. En los transformadores para audio, se suele trabajar con una potencia que es el 70% de la teórica, así que tal vez te andaría bien con un transformador de 350VA, pero todo depende de que quieras hacer.

Saludos!


----------



## jordibadia

En principio veo bien un transformador de 500W, mejor que sobren que falten, las diferencias de precio no me harán mas pobre, lo que si hay diferencia es en el volumen y peso, tendré que hacer gimnasia.

Siguiendo con el tema, en PCP aconsejan colocar un condensador en paralelo con cada diodo del puente rectificador: así: 





Es interesante esto?

También aconsejan la inclusión de una bobina entre los condensadores:  así:




Bueno, pues igual es interesante?


----------



## Fogonazo

Los capacitores en paralelo con los diodos sirven de filtro a las posibles interferencias de RF que pudieran venir a través de la red eléctrica.

La bobina entre ambos capacitores de filtro (Electrolíticos) se comporta como una resistencia ante la corriente alterna o pulsos y como un cortocircuito a la corriente continua, es decir que atenúa cualquier componente alterna o rizado pero permite el libre paso de la corriente continua mejorando el filtrado 

También tienes una resistencia de bajo valor en serie con el rectificador, esta es para atenuar el pico máximo de corriente al momento de la carga inicial de los electrolíticos y suavizar el pico de corriente en la rectificación.


----------



## jordibadia

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Seria mucho mas eficiente un regulador PWM


Me he dedicado a localizar estas fuentes "PWM" y he deducido que son las “fuentes conmutadas”.

La verdad: He mirado el hilo dedicado a esta fuente y me mareo, pero tampoco he sabido encontrar  un circuito que proporcione mis objetico, 30V 6A.

La fuente que hay en los tutoriales destacados aguanta 2,1A. Bueno que me ha parecido que la opción con 78XX es sencilla y funciona, claro que no es tan eficiente. 

Tu sabes si en el foro hay algún diseño montado y probado de fuente conmutada que cumpla lo de los 30V 6A?
Bueno si lo sabes podrías ponerme el  enlace.

Nunca me cansare de repetir,  muchas gracias a todos.

“Lo de los condensadores en paralelo y la bobina en serie, es interesante añadirlo o no es muy muy necesario”.


----------



## taylor

Hola amigos, necesito hacer una fuente de distintos voltajes fijos para poder alimentar a un PIC(5V), a tres integrados TL084(+12V y -12V) al integrado uln2003(5V), al AD620(+12v y -12v) y a dos electrovalvulas que funcionan con (24V).
Pense hacer el siguiente circuito usando los reguladores 7824, 7812, 7805, 7912, y quisiera que me guien si voy por buen camino o que me den sus opiniones al respecto.
El transformador es de 110 a 24 con tap central
Espero sus respuestas.
gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Esta conexión es más apropiada.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## taylor

gracias elaficionado, solo una consulta; al utilizar esa configuración no limitas la corriente? ya que parece que estas utiizando los reguladores en serie?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Sí, eso es cierto, pero debes tener encuenta que 24V CA rectificados y filtrados da 33V CC, el máximo voltaje que soporta el 7805 es de 20V, el 7812 es de 27V, con el 7824 no hay problema, y además no tomé encuenta el 7912 que es de -27V.
Pero si tu circuito no consume mucha corriente, es decir que la suma de todas las corrientes que consumen los compomentes no es mayor a 1A, va a estar bien, salvo el regulador de -12V. Si el voltaje negativo no consume mucha corriente, podrías poner diodo zéner con un transistor, para bajar el voltaje negativo. 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## taylor

gracias, la verdad se me habia pasado por alto eso que me dices, voy a hacerlo asi como me indicas para ver los resultados.
Otra pregunta, crees que esta bien colocar los 2 capacitores a la entrada y 2 a la salida de cada regulador, o es exesivo tomando en cuenta que como estan en serie, las salidas de cada regulador ya salen bastante filtradas? antes de entrar al siguiente?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Tal vez condensadores de 0.33uF en la entrada de cada regulador, por lo del ruido que se puede meter debido al cableado.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jordibadia

Estoy  revisando todos los temas de “fuentes de alimentación” para ver si entiendo algo de las fuentes conmutadas.

Lo que viene al caso, he observado en muchos hilos que para el filtrado se recomienda colocar 2000 uF para cada amperio, como la fuente que estoy pensado construir debe aguantar 6 amperios por canal debería poner 12.000 uF.

Pero segun la formula que está aquí:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about29738.html




			
				fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> C = I / ( 2 * F * Vr )
> Donde:
> C: Es la capacidad necesaria en Faradios
> I: es la intensidad que consume la carga en Amper.
> F: es la frecuencia de alimentación en Hertz
> 2 es un factor de corrección para la frecuencia de alimentación, la señal rectificada en Herts, en un rectificador de onda completa será 2 veces la frecuencia de línea (Por eso escribí 100 o 120 Hz).
> Vr: es el voltaje de rizado admisible a la salida del filtrado.



6/(2*50*0,90)=66.666 uF que pondría 7 condensadores de 10000 uF por canal

No lo veo claro?

La fuente que estoy planificando proporcionara +30 0 -30 y 12A.


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Que es lo que no ves claro ?
¿ Muchos faradios ?

Intenta recalcular con un factor de rizado de 8% que es aceptable.


----------



## jordibadia

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Que es lo que no ves claro ?
> ¿ Muchos faradios ?
> Intenta recalcular con un factor de rizado de 8% que es aceptable.


Con el factor de rizadodel 8% salen 25000 uF. 
Para 12000 uF calculados con la regla de 2000 uf para cada amperio el factor de rizado es del 16%.


----------



## Fogonazo

Creo haber comentado que aplicar 2000 µF por ampére es una aproximación *"Grosera"*.
Tu mismo estas constatando que con esa aproximación consigues un rizado de *16%* lo cual es *demasiado*


----------



## detrakx

Hola gente, aprovecho el post para ver si puedo solucionar un problemita que tengo hace tiempo.
Generalmente armo las fuentes lineales con reguladores 7818 y 7918.
Como utilizo transformadores de 18+18 x 2,5A  a los reguladores les pongo transistores para obtener las maxima corriente que pueda dar la fuente y de esa manera no sobre calentar los reguladores.
Los transistores que uso son los tip 122 y tip 127 (NPN , PNP). Estos de tipo Darlington. Con altos betas. Con sus respectivos disipadores.
El problema que tengo es que apenas armo la fuente la prendo y si la dejo sin Carga. o con alguna carga de alta resistencia. El 7818 empieza a calentar de manera abrupta. en tan solo unos minutos llega a los 70 ºC y asi sigue subiendo. "El problema solo es en la Rama de tension positiva"

En cuanto pongo alguna carga contundente por ejemplo un foquito de 20W el Tip 127 se excita aumentando la tension VBE y de esa manera empieza a entregar corriente. y asi el 7818 genera menos calor. Pero a pesar de ello esto no es suficiente el 7818 sigue con temperaturas razonables.

Datos de la fuente.
Trafo 18 + 18 / 2,5A
Capacitores de  2200uf / 25V , 
.1uf en la entrada y salida de los reguladores.
Tension DC de la fuente 25,5V
RBQ 33komhs.
Tensión VBEQ = 1,3v (promedio)

Bueno espero alguna sujerencia.

Saludos. !


----------



## elaficionado

Hola detrakx.

La resistencia de 33K  es muy grande para el circuito, ya que, con esta resistencia el LM78xx no se polariza corectamente, el LM78xx necesita por lo menos 10mA de corriente.
Prueba una resistencia de 68 ohm, en lugar de la de 33K.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Fogonazo

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> La resistencia de 33K  es muy grande para el circuito, ya que, con esta resistencia el LM78xx *no se polariza corectamente,* el LM78xx necesita por lo menos 10mA de corriente.
> ....


El LM7818 se encuentra alimentado a través de la juntura base-emisor del TIP127 (Polarizada en directo).
Lo que se pierde con la resistencia de valor alto es la posibilidad de extender la protección contra cortocircuito del LM7818 también al transistor.

El calentamiento en apariencia extraño se debe a que con corrientes bajas el transistor se comporta como un diodo en serie con el regulador (Juntura base-emisor), como el colector se encuentra casi al mismo potencial que la base o por debajo de los 700mV necesarios para polarizarlo la corriente circula mayoritariamente por el LM7818 al aumentar el consumo la caída interna del LM7818 supera los 700mV posibilitando que se polarice el transistor y comience a conducir entre emisor y colector.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
La corriente de base del transistor no es tan grande como para polarzar el regulador, sobre todo si tiene un beta grande, por lo tanto la corriente que polariza el regulador proviene principalmente de la corriente que pasa por R1.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Fogonazo

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> La corriente de base del transistor no es tan grande como para polarzar el regulador, sobre todo si tiene un beta grande, por lo tanto la corriente que polariza el regulador proviene principalmente de la corriente que pasa por R1....


El transistor (PNP) se comporta como un diodo polarizado en directo (Juntura emisor-base) en serie entre el rectificador y el regulador, incluso podría no estar la resistencia y seguiría funcionando.
El Beta del transistor influye en el calculo de la resistencia derivadora que se emplea para extender la protección contra cortocircuitos del LM7818 también al transistor.


----------



## detrakx

Buenas gracias por las respuestas, al fin puse una R de 15omhs, para garantizar la corriente en los reguladores. 
Las base del transistor quedo en 0.5 y 0.7 un poco desapariados, y a la salida, con una carga de bajo consumo. digamos en stand by. 
+ 18,2v y -18.5v. a la Salida de la fuente. Y los reguladores no pasan los 40 ºC sin disipador.
Ya veremos que tal cuando le agregue la carga.

SAludos. !


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

La corriente de base es igual a Ib = Ic / Beta  = Ie / (Beta + 1).

Ese transistor está como reforzador de corriente fig1.
En la fig 2, se añade el limitador de corriente (encerrado en el marco rojo).

La fig3 muestra un transistor como diodo. Esta configuración no está presente en el reforzador de corriente, por lo que al regulador le ingresa la *corriente de base* más la corriente que pasa por R1.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Fogonazo

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> La corriente de base es igual a Ib = Ic / Beta  = Ie / (Beta + 1).
> Ese transistor está como reforzador de corriente fig1.


Hasta aqui estamos de acuerdo



> En la fig 2, se añade el limitador de corriente (encerrado en el marco rojo).


Te fijaste como funciona el limitador de corriente ?
Cuando aparece una DDP sobre la resistencia Rsc > 700mV el Tr 2N6049 se satura y "conecta" el positivo de fuente directo a la entrada del regulador, este absorbe toda la corriente y corta por sobre corriente.

Si en lugar de esta resistencia y transistor coloco una única resistencia de (Por ejemplo) 1.1 Ω entre positivo y base de Tr MJ2955 por el LM78xx circulara una parte del total de la corriente que entrega la fuente, al llegar la corriente del LM78xx a 1A corta por sobre corriente lo que seria para unos 4.5 A totales (1A por el regulador y 3.5 por el transistor)



> La fig3 muestra un transistor como diodo. Esta configuración no está presente en el reforzador de
> corriente, ......





			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> El transistor (PNP) se *comporta como un diodo polarizado en directo (Juntura emisor-base) en serie entre el rectificador y el regulador*, incluso podría no estar la resistencia y seguiría funcionando


Si consideramos al transistor como  2 diodos en oposición, para un transistor PNP serian 2 diodos unidos por el cátodo en la Base, para este caso particular el diodo entre Emisor y Base esta polarizado en directo y hacia el regulador con lo cual el regulador se mantiene en funcionamiento (Con alimentación) aunque NO estuviera la resistencia R1.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Chao.
elaficonado.


----------



## Fogonazo

Al fin entendiste


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Creo que no, soy un poco (por no decir bastante) bruto

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Guest

.


una consulta; un regulador 78xx puede llegar a tener una tolerancia maxima de un amper,
la consulta es; si se conectan tres 78xx en paralelo se puede construir una fuente regulada para tres amper ?


.


----------



## Fogonazo

enca dijo:
			
		

> una consulta; un regulador 78xx puede llegar a tener una tolerancia maxima de un amper,
> la consulta es; si se conectan tres 78xx en paralelo se puede construir una fuente regulada para tres amper ?


Tiene una capacidad de corriente, no tolerancia.

Léete esto
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about14716.html

Para poner 2 o mas en paralelo debes agregar a la salida de cada regulador una resistencia de bajo valor (Por ejemplo 0,22 Ω) y unos 2 W de disipación y tomar de la unión de estas resistencias la salida de tu fuente.

O puedes emplear este otro regulador de mayor capacidad


----------



## Guest

.



gracias fogonazo por el dato, 
el LM78Sxx  no lo tenia agendado,

"Tiene una capacidad de corriente, no tolerancia", esta bien la correccion !
pero seguro no tolera mas de un amper !   



.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Puedes usar el LM350 es de 3A, lo configuras al voltaje que deseas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## detrakx

Hola gente ando con otro problema: 
Hace unos dias postíe un problema que tenía por que los reguladores de tensión calentaban a pesar de que tenian transistores que soportaban la moyoría de la corriente de la fuente. En fin era cuestion de corregir el valor de la resistencia. Hasta ahi todo bién la tension a la salida es correcta.
Recuerdo por las dudas la fuente es de 18+18 /2,5 A. Los reguladores que tengo son 7918, 7818, 7912, 7812 
Los transistores son Tip 127 (PNP) y Tip 122 (NPN). Esta fuente la arme para una pequeña potencia.
El problema que tengo es que al conectar la etapa de potencia que de alimenta con los +/- 18v.
Empiezo a escuchar un ruido de oscilacion en la fuente.  Si conecto solo el pre amp que va con +/- 12v la fuente anda perfectamente.
Para ir buscando el problema. Probé Las etapas por separado.
Priemero conecte el pre a una etapa de potencia distinta y funciona perfectamente. 
Luego probe la etapa de potencia solamente con otro Pre y una fuente externa y todo funciona bién.
En fin me inclino a la que me esta genrando problemas es la fuente de enregía. 
dejo unos esquemas para poder orientar un poco mejor.

SAludos. !


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Por lo que comentas, creo que tu transformador no es de la potencia que necesitas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## detrakx

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> Por lo que comentas, creo que tu transformador no es de la potencia que necesitas.



El transformador esta perfecto. es de 90VA y al tener 2 TDA 7265 de (25+25W) estos podrian manejar 100W los 2 como máximo. El TDA 7265 admite hasta +/- 25V. Poniendo los 7818 y 7918 salgo con +/- 18v evitando rizado en la fuente y no sobrecargando a los TDA.

Bueno al Fin pude solucionar el problema de la oscilacion en la fuente con los reguladores. Como ya estaba arto de desoldar cambiar que esto y lo otro. desarme por completo la fuente solo dejando los diodos de rectificación y capacitores de filtrado. Monte los mismos reguladores y transistores que estaba usando en el Protoboard y todo andaba perfecto, en ningún momento la fuente oscilaba. De alguna manera las pistas del PCB estaban generando un efecto de inductor y por ende la fuente oscilaba. 
Asi que volví a armar la fuente y a la entrada de los reguladores puse Capacitores de 1uF para los 78XX y 2,2uf para los 79XX. Y de esa manera la oscilacion desapareció. 
Es la primera vez que me pasa con estos reguladores, pero en buena hora solucionado.

Otra cosa que podría destacar es que Probé cambiar los transistores utilicé los Tip 41 y 42 parecidos en carácterísticas a los Tip 122 y 127 a diferencia del beta por ser darlington estos últimos.
Para testiar la fuente utilicé cargas de 11omhs por cada rama de 18v es decir casi unos 60W. Y vi una diferencia notable entre los Tip. Para los 41 y 42 la fuente caia a unos 15,5V. Y para los 122 y 127 la fuente se mantenía cercana a los 18V.

Buenos espero que sirva.

SAludos .!











Espero que sirva. 

SAludos. !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

detrakx dijo:
			
		

> Asi que volví a armar la fuente *y a la entrada de los reguladores puse Capacitores de 1uF para los 78XX y 2,2uf para los 79XX. Y de esa manera la oscilacion desapareció*.
> Es la primera vez que me pasa con estos reguladores, pero en buena hora solucionado.



Por algo dice en el datasheet *que hay que colocar los capacitores de desacople a la entrada y a la salida*...no?



			
				detrakx dijo:
			
		

> Otra cosa que podría destacar es que Probé cambiar los transistores utilicé los Tip 41 y 42 parecidos en carácterísticas a los Tip 122 y 127 a diferencia del beta por ser darlington estos últimos.
> Para testiar la fuente utilicé cargas de 11omhs por cada rama de 18v es decir casi unos 60W. Y vi una diferencia notable entre los Tip. Para los 41 y 42 la fuente caia a unos 15,5V. Y para los 122 y 127 la fuente se mantenía cercana a los 18V.



Si has dejado las mismas resistencias que polarizaban los darlington a los que no lo son...entonces vas a tener problemas. Recalculalas para una Vbe=0.7 en vez de Vbe=1.4V, por que ahora solo tenes que activar una sola unión B-E.

Saludos!


----------



## detrakx

Hol EZ los Capacitores de desacople de entrada y salida siempre los puse. Si embargo la fuente oscilaba. 
Asi que tuve agregar valores mas grandes para sacar la oscilacion.

Cuando probe los Tips 41 y 42, 122 y 127. Por supuesto que cambie la resistencia de base. A pesar de ello, los mejores resultados los obtuve con los 122 y 127.
RB para Tips 41 y 42 = 3 omhs. 
RB para Tips 122 y 127. = 15 omhs.

Igual gracias por tus consejos.

Saludos. !


----------



## masqueduro

Aprovechando el hilo os expongo el siguiente problema:

Tengo una fuente que entrega +/-46v y está alimentando la etapa de potencia de un amplificador. Sobre el mismo amplificador tengo que alimentar un el previo, que necesita +/-24v, por lo que buscaba hacerlo con una pareja de 7824 y 7924, pero lógicamente no puedo directamente porque no soportarían la tensión de entrada. ¿Cómo puedo hacerlo?. Si además necesitase más potencia, ¿podría emplear los reguladores como drivers de una pareja de transistores BD911 y BD912 (creo que tienen que ser complementarios ¿no?)

No quisiera montar un 2º transformador porque de la otra forma sería más fácil y económico, además de que no tengo espacio en el gabinete.

La primera pregunta es la más importante, porque sin solucionar la primera de nada sirve la 2ª.

Saludos al foro


----------



## detrakx

Aca te dejo, como podes reducir la tension de entrada. 
Los transistores pueden ser algún remplazo, que se banque la tensión y corriente que vallas a emplear. 
Para los 79xx pondrias un PNP y das vuelta el zener.

SAludos.


----------



## masqueduro

Adjunto un esquema que he adaptado de la página pcpaudio.com, que en principio viene para trabajar en alterna y le quité la parte del rectificador/doblador. Por supuesto los reguladores serían de 24v y los TIP que se necesitan son los 110/115, pero en liveware no los tengo, por eso simulé con los que tenía.

¿Funcionará para mis propósitos?

Un saludo


----------



## Kibur

No entiendo porque en la wiki en el apartado de fuentes de alimentación/estabilizadas, hay el transistor 78XX reguladores de voltaje. 
¿Pero los reguladores de voltaje no eran los LM317?
¿En las fuentes reguladas porque no hay los transistores 78XX? ¿Los LM317 ya cumplen su función?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Kibur dijo:
			
		

> No entiendo porque en la wiki en el apartado de fuentes de alimentación/estabilizadas, hay el transistor 78XX reguladores de voltaje.
> ¿Pero los reguladores de voltaje no eran los LM317?
> ¿En las fuentes reguladas porque no hay los transistores 78XX? ¿Los LM317 ya cumplen su función?



1) Los 78XX NO SON TRANSISTORES, son reguladores integrados de tensión de *valor fijo*.
2) Los LM317 son reguladores integrados de tensión de *valor ajustable*.

Está clara la diferencia?

Saludos!


----------



## Kibur

Perfecto. Es que estoy bastante perdido en estos temas :$ :$ gracias


----------



## Vlad666

Saludos, justo andaba buscando una fuente que me diera +/- 15V y no más de 0.5A ¿Alguien me podria ayudar?


----------



## Fogonazo

Vlad666 dijo:
			
		

> Saludos, justo andaba buscando una fuente que me diera +/- 15V y no más de 0.5A ¿Alguien me podria ayudar?


Mira en este dibujo en la parte inferior esta la fuente que necesitas con 2 circuitos integrados reguladores de tensión *LM7815* y *LM7915*
____

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/upload/fogonazo/genaudio/figura05.jpg


----------



## Vlad666

Gracias, lo hago y comento


----------



## Vlad666

Fogonazo, una pregunta, ¿En que precio están los transformadores?, es que busqué en STEREn y se me hacen un poco caros


----------



## Cacho

Poné "Apartado de Proveedores" en el buscador y revisá la lista. Elegís el que más te guste y lamás por teléfono para que te digan los precios.
Inclusive hay páginas web de muchas casas donde podés consultar los precios.

Saludos


----------



## Vlad666

Ok, gracias, ya lo revisé


----------



## eb7ctx

buenas elpeibel, le puedes poner un pequeño transformador de 220/12v300 Ma. que son ideales para poner en placa y le montas su pequeña fuente separada con un diodo 1n4001 y un condensador(470 Mf/16 o + voltios) + regulador 78009, tienes suficiente para alimentar el voltimetro y en ese caso si puedes unir los negativos o negativo con positivo, pues te va a trabajar igual que una pila gracias a la separación de los dos transformadores

Suerte y un cordial saludo


----------



## eb7ctx

Una nota:

En los reguladores "fijos" se puede subir la tensión de salida, en lugar de poner la carcasa a masa se aisla y en la pata de control que justo es la carcasa metalica, se le intercala una resistencia variable o potenciometro de un valaor de 1k o aprox. y se puede subir la salida dentro de un marjen, por ejemplo un 78012 se puede llevar a 13.8 v que es lo que piden los aparatos de radio para su maxima salida, siempre contando con una entrada de mas de 16 v (entre 18 y 25 ) para que puedan estabilizar


----------



## elosciloscopio

Por favor, necesito ayuda:

Necesito construir una fuente de alimentación que saque +-12v y tierra, preferiblemente a partir de un solo transformador
Algo como lo de la imagen.

Y después de este circuito un 7812 para estabilizar la tensión positiva, y un 7912 para la negativa.

Como el proyecto es muy preciso me gustaría obtener la mínima tensión de rizado posible.
¿Cómo lo hago? ¿Poniendo condensadores a saco?
Me parece una buena idea. De unos 4800 uF ~ 35 V.


----------



## ferfila20

hola que tal

estoy experimentando para hacar mi propia fuente. 
quiero poner que salgan 5v y 12 v fijos y una variable. 
hice los siguientes circuitos con el 7805 y el 7812, pero se me calientan muy rapido. 
mi pregunta es, es normal o algo tengo mal en el circuito.
estoy utilizando un puente de diodos de media onda esto afecta a los reguladores de voltaje?








saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Los reguladores sin carga no debe calentar, cuando está a plena carga debe tener un disipador de calor (estoy suponiendo que tu circuito está bien conectado, es decir, que los terminales (pins) del regulador están conectados correctamente).
No exite rectificador puente de diodos de media onda.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## juanillo_2009

Hola Ferfila20:

creo que deberías buscar un disipador adecuado. Fíjate en que a la entrada tienes una tensión de unos 18V*1,4=25V. Lógicamente tu regulador debe disipar la potencia P=Io*(25-12)=Io*13(W). Si tu salida máxima es de 1A entonces deberías disipar 13W.

Saludos.


----------



## keb23

Estoy sacando de una toma de tensión de una fuente de un PC 5V para alimentar un pic a 3,3v. El problema que tengo es  que la placa donde está el pic me consume casi 7W, necesitando un regulador de 5v a 3,3v con *3 A de salida* (tiene 42 leds). Cuando calculo la potencia que disipa me sale un disparate de altas, no pudiendo encontrar ningún dispositivo que me sirva.

¿Alguno que pueda servirme?


----------



## alejandropwr

Buenas tardes, tengo que alimentar un instrumento de 3.6 volts con 24 volts de una máquina. ¿Alguién me puede ayudar y pasar algún circuito? Se que está el LM7805 pero no se como bajarlo a 3.6V. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
A la salida del regulador de 5V pon dos diodos en serie, una resistencia de 1K que va como carga, es decir en la resistencia de 1K cae 5- (0.7x2)=3.6V. tambiém puedes pon 1 condensador electrolítico en paralelo con la resistencia de 1K como algo opcional.
Ya tienes tu fuente de 3.6V, conectas tu circuito en paralelo con la resistencia de 1K y eso es todo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## alejandropwr

Hola Elaficionado. Una sola pregunta más. La resistencia también en serie con los dos diodos, no es cierto? ¿Que diodos son los que debo poner? Muchas gracias.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Esta es la idea.
El valor de la resistencia puedes variarlo y poner uno más apropiado.

Los diodos pueden ser 1N400X (X=1,2,3,4,5,6,7), de 1A, ya que le 7805 también es de 1A.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Nilfred

¿Y porqué no quieren usar el LM317 para pasar de 24v a 3,6v?


----------



## alejandropwr

Gracias Elaficionado. Me imaginaba que así era. Te pasaste con el gráfico. Muchísmias gracias.

Hola Nilfred, gracias también por tu idea, la verdad no se me había ocurrico. En ese caso solo tengo que ponerle un preset en la pata de referencia y regularlo ¿no es así?


----------



## juancarora

Saludos..

Estoy intentando armar una fuente de +-22 voltios y 3 amp de salida, para un amplificador de sonido
pero no se que regulador usar, nose si existen lm78 y lm79 para estos parametros o algun otro circuito que recomienden ustedes

gracias..


----------



## keb23

¿Ninguna solución para mí problema?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola keb23.

Si puede usar los 12V de la fuente de la PC, prodrías usa el LM7833 (de 3.3V), que es de 1A.
Puedes usar 3 reguladores para obtener los 3A (tienes 3 fuentes independientes de 3.3V a 1A, estas fuentes no deben estar en paralelo). 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Nilfred

Los cables naranja, de la fuente ATX son de 3,3v.
¡*LM7833*! Ese sí que no lo tenía. Todos los días se aprende algo nuevo.


----------



## keb23

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola keb23.
> 
> Si puede usar los 12V de la fuente de la PC, prodrías usa el LM7833 (de 3.3V), que es de 1A.
> Puedes usar 3 reguladores para obtener los 3A (tienes 3 fuentes independientes de 3.3V a 1A, estas fuentes no deben estar en paralelo).
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Muchas gracias por la rápida respuesta. Tengo disponible únicamente los 5V de la fuente de alimentación del PC y mi idea era poner dos reguladores de 1,5A en paralelo, pero las pérdidas de potencia que tengo me hacen pensar que algo no está bien, pues de (5-3,3)*3A=5,1 de PD.


----------



## alejandropwr

Una consulta. Suponiendo que tengo el LM7812 que si no me equivoco es de 1 Amp máximo, ¿se pueden poner dos o más en paralelo para aumentar la corriente de consumo? Muchas gracias.


----------



## keb23

alejandropwr dijo:
			
		

> Una consulta. Suponiendo que tengo el LM7812 que si no me equivoco es de 1 Amp máximo, ¿se pueden poner dos o más en paralelo para aumentar la corriente de consumo? Muchas gracias.



Sí, puedes colocar dos o más en paralelo para aumentar la corriente.


----------



## alejandropwr

Muchas gracias Keb23. Este dato me será de gran utilidad.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Si se puede, pero, no se debe hacer. Porque no exiten dos dispositivos electronicos idénticos, lo que quiere decir, es que, por uno de ellos va a pasar más corriente que por el otro.
Pero nada te impide hacerlo.
Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## alejandropwr

Gracias por la acotación El aficionado, es cierto lo que decís pero mientras que el consumo individual no esté demasiado al límite de cada uno, no creo que pase nada.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Si puedes usa el LM78TXX (XX=05, 12,15) es de 3A.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## The_stranger

Saludos, estaba leyendo este pequeño tutorial, y me surgio una duda, lo que pasa es que anteriormente habia armado un circuito muy similar al que se muestra aqui, la unica diferencia son los capacitores de 100nF y funcionaba bien, tenia la fuente en protoboard ya que necesitava cambiar los voltajes de salida, entre 12, 9 y 5 V. pero tuve que desarmar el cto y ahora que intento armar de nuevo se me disparan drasticamente los voltajes.

Por ejemplo

para el 7812 -> 15 V

para el 7809 -> 12 V

para el 7805 -> 6 o 7 V

Y no me explico por que, lo unico que cambie desde que me funcionaba bien, fue el transformador, antes usaba uno a 24V, 1A y ahora uso uno a 18V, 2A. tomando lectura a este, aunque su salida es a 18 V, alcanza en ocaciones hasta 23 V.


Anexo mi diagrama esperando ayuda de su parte, por todo gracias.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
El circuito es para que te des una idea de la conexión del los terminales del 78XX.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## keb23

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> Si se puede, pero, no se debe hacer. Porque no exiten dos dispositivos electronicos idénticos, lo que quiere decir, es que, por uno de ellos va a pasar más corriente que por el otro.
> Pero nada te impide hacerlo.
> Suerte.
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Se supone que si sobredimensiono los reguladores y coloco unas resistencias se puede evitar ese problema, ¿no?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Aquí te dejo dos opciones.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Es mas económico colocar un transistor de refuerzo de corriente que poner reguladores en paralelo. Tiene uno o mas componentes menos, la fiabilidad a largo plazo es mayor y en caso de sobrecarga se exige al transistor en lugar del regulador.

En pocas palabras....es TONTO poner reguladores en paralelo por bonito y simple que parezca (y que no lo es)...aparte de los problemas que tienen con las protecciones, etc.

Saludos!


----------



## alejandropwr

Estimado Ezavalla. En alguna oportunidad alguién me lo sugirió pero como no me hizo falta no lo hice. ¿Sería mucha molestia que nos pases un pequeño esquema de como hacerlo para lo menos entendidos? Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## keb23

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Es mas económico colocar un transistor de refuerzo de corriente que poner reguladores en paralelo. Tiene uno o mas componentes menos, la fiabilidad a largo plazo es mayor y en caso de sobrecarga se exige al transistor en lugar del regulador.
> 
> En pocas palabras....es TONTO poner reguladores en paralelo por bonito y simple que parezca (y que no lo es)...aparte de los problemas que tienen con las protecciones, etc.
> 
> Saludos!



Rehola:

Aquí un tonto, que no sabe tanto del tema...  Me podrías hacer un esquema con dos reguladores, es que voy a montar un circuito con dos lm1085 en paralelo (6 A) y no quiero hacer barbacoas. Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El esquema con el transistor es el que les adjunto. Claro que le faltan los capacitores y eso, pero con el PAINT no se pueden hacer maravillas en dos minutos   

La resistencia R define a que corriente de salida comienza a conducir el transistor, y se calcula como: R=0.65V / I
donde I es la corriente de salida a la que queremos que comience a operar el transistor. Por ejemplo, si quieren a los 300mA comience el refuerzo del transistor, entonces R=0.65 / 0.3 = 2.2 ohms y la potencia de esta resistencia es Pr=V²/R =(0.65)²/2.2 = 190mW...con una de medio watt anda joya, y por el regulador nunca pasan mas de 300mA.

El esquema para dos reguladores en paralelo....no lo hago, por que no estoy de acuerdo con su uso, pero los que te pasó elaficionado están bien...digamos....

Saludos!


----------



## keb23

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> El esquema con el transistor es el que les adjunto. Claro que le faltan los capacitores y eso, pero con el PAINT no se pueden hacer maravillas en dos minutos
> 
> La resistencia R define a que corriente de salida comienza a conducir el transistor, y se calcula como: R=0.65V / I
> donde I es la corriente de salida a la que queremos que comience a operar el transistor. Por ejemplo, si quieren a los 300mA comience el refuerzo del transistor, entonces R=0.65 / 0.3 = 2.2 ohms y la potencia de esta resistencia es Pr=V²/R =(0.65)²/2.2 = 190mW...con una de medio watt anda joya, y por el regulador nunca pasan mas de 300mA.
> 
> El esquema para dos reguladores en paralelo....no lo hago, por que no estoy de acuerdo con su uso, pero los que te pasó elaficionado están bien...digamos....
> 
> Saludos!



Muchas gracias, es bastante ingenioso. Siempre que veo un transistor lo veo conmuntando y no caigo en estos planteamientos.


----------



## jjcastillo_7

Amigos quiero hacerles una pregunta, si tengo una fuente de alimentación de 24v y 15amp, y quiero alimentar un lm7805, que consume 1 amp a max potencia, es posible conectar este directamente a esta fuente, o es necesario hacer un divisor de corriente, esto lo pregunto porque me dicen que a pesar de que la fuente es de 15 amp el lm solo consumirá de esto los amperes que necesita y este no se quemara. 
Gracias.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Si puedes conectar el 7805, pero no podrás obtener la máxima corriente 1A de él.
Ya que para que el 7805 te dé 1A el debe tener un 7V<=Vin<=20V, y el Vin que tú piensas pone es de 24V.
En otras palabras el regulador te dará una corriente máx.  Imáx= 15W / (Vin-5V)-----El Vin máx que soporta el7805 es 35V.
Todos los reguladores consumen sólo lo que necesitan. 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pioner20

Hola a todos, antes de nada agradezco por anticipado vuestra ayuda.

Me he estado leyendo el hilo entero, muy didactico pero no me ha quedado claro una cosa sobre el amperaje final.

Quiero montar una pequeña fuente que me dé +5V y 300 mA en su salida, y parto de otra fuente de alimentación que es de 12V y 500mA.
Habia pensado en usar un 78L05, pero me han comentado que si uso en mi esquema un MC7805CT (TO-220) no voy a obtener los 300 mA que necesito, y la verdad, que no lo tengo claro el porque, tenia pensado que el 7805 me podria consumir sobre los 50 mA, no mas.

Haber si me sacais de dudas y sobre todo, si el esquema que quiero poner seria valido y es:

Input = +12V / 500mA  ------> Diodo 1N4001A -----> Condensador 1 ------> MC7805CT ------> Condensador 2 ------> Output de +5V / 300mA.

Otra cosa es que a parte de ponerle un disipador al 78L05 porque se calienta mucho, si se le podria poner algun componente para evitar que se calentara tanto, teniendo en cuenta que dicho circuito tengo que ponerlo en una caja estanca al exterior, gracias.

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

El LM78L05 es de 100mA.

Usa el LM7805 que es de 1000mA ó 1A, que es más que suficiente para lo que deseas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pioner20

Gracias elaficionado por tu rapida respuesta.

Si, he estado mirando el datasheet del LM7805 que es hermano del integrado que tengo por aqui, un MC7805CT, y he visto que nos da un Io entre 0,5 mA y 1A (1000mA), asi que montare este.

Bien, ahora viene la segunda parte, el esquema a montar, que sera este:

Input = +12V / 500mA o Input de +9V / 800mA ------>  1N4001A -----> Condensador de 2,2 uF (de 0,33uF seria suficiente, pero no tengo)------> MC7805CT ------> Condensador de 2,2 uF  ------> Output de +5V / 300mA. 

1) Cual de las dos fuentes seria mejor, ¿ la de 12V o la de 9V ? Yo opino que la de 9V seria mas que suficiente porque esta  por encima en mas de 2V, de los 5V que necesita el 7805 para trabajar, y ademas, entiendo que el 7805 tendra que disipar menos calor, ¿ Estoy en lo cierto ?

2) ¿ El rectificador 1N4001A puedo dejarlo o mejor quitarlo ?

3) Puedo usar condensadores de 2,2 uF, en lugar de los de 0,33uF y 0,1uF. Entiendo que si, pero mejor escuchar vuestras opiniones.

Gracias.


----------



## pioner20

Pues mi pozo en un gozo, el dispositivo que tenia conectado a la salida de +5V ha dejado de funcionar, es un router wifi y ahora ya no funciona,  ops:  ops:

A que mala hora monte este circuito, y es que sin saber de electronica es jugarsela, pero parecia tan sencillo


----------



## Nilfred

mmm, router wifi de 5v @ 300mA, mmm muy raro. ¿Que modelo es?


----------



## pioner20

BUAUUUUU...que alegria, vuelve a funcionar, le he puesto una fuente de alimentacion directa y funciona, menos mal.

Mas que router, es un punto de acceso con doble essid, se trata de la tipica F*nera modelo 2100.

Ahora, la verdad, es que no se si llego a apagarse la F*nera por exceso de calentamiento del 7805, a pesar de haberle puesto una plaquita de aluminio como disipador.

¿ Que hago ? no quiero cargarmela.

Lo que quiero es a partir de una fuente de 12V , conseguir 5V (200mA) y no puedo usar una fuente de 5V unicamente, porque quiero alimentar a su vez un ventilador pequeño que es de 12V y 0,09A.


----------



## Nilfred

Estas confundido, acá dice que consume cerca de 5W, y acá dice que ya tiene un regulador AME1117 para bajar a 3.3v a la entrada.
Para sacar mas corriente a la salida que a la entrada (12v 500mA a 5v 800mA) necesitas un regulador switching tipo el LM2575T-5.0


----------



## pioner20

Hol Nilfred, gracias de nuevo por tu ayuda.

Igual, lo estoy entendiendo mal, pero si miro en la caja de la Fonera, pone que la fuente de alimentacion que necesita es de 5V y 0,2A ( no dispongo de su fuente de alimentacion original )

Como muy bien dices, si lleva en su placa un UTC LD1117AL 33AJF TAOK que hará que baje a 3,3V.

Entonces, cuando se apago, ¿ seria igual porque la fuente input no era capaz de alimentarla de forma suficiente ?
Lo que no te he entendido es que necesite 800mA y por tanto, que tenga que conseguir 800mA de Output, ¿ De donde has sacado ese dato ? 
P = I * T => 1 watio = 0,2A * 5V  => *5 watios seran 0,2A x 5 = 1A*, ¿ Es esto a lo que te refieres con los 800mA o es otra cosa ?

Ahora otra cuestion, ¿ que fuente (de que Voltaje e Intensidad) deberia entonces de utilizar a la entrada para usar un MC7805CT (es que este ya lo tengo comprado) ?
Tambien tengo otra fuente de alimentacion de 12V de 1,2A y otra de 12V de 1A, no se si mejor usar algunas de estas como Input.

Gracias por vuestra ayuda y paciencia.


----------



## lordk

Hola,estudio programacion de microcontroladores, pero no se nada (por ahora) de electronica. Quiero conectar mi 16f628a y uln2803 a un motor PaP unipolar. Lo que no se es como conectar el  L7805CV y mi transformador (el que tiene una perilla para regular los voltajes), para alimentar el PaP y el uln2803

Mi potor es un mitsumi M42sp-7P de una canon bjc 1000, la hoja de datos mas parecida que encontre es la del M42SP-7 , 
http://www.mitsumi.co.jp/Catalog/pdf/motor_m42sp_7_e.pdf-

Gracias.


----------



## jobesan

Fogonazo dijo:


> _Figura 1: Circuito típico con un regulador de voltaje de la serie 78XX._




Buenas. Tengo una pequeña duda:

Si en vez de conectar el 78XX al puente de diodos que rectifica la señal de transformador, lo conectamos a otra fuente de continua pero de mayor potencia, hace falta ponerle los condensadores c1 y c2, o podria funcionar sin ellos?

El tema es que tengo una fuente de 40V en continua y tengo que alimentar un motor de 24V, asi que tengo un 7824, y muy poco espacio, ya que el motor y el regulador van en una sonda que se va a sumergir a unos 700m de profundidad, y tiene que ser lo mas compacto posible, por eso pregunto su puedo prescindir de los condensadores C1 y C2.

Gracias y saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

jobesan dijo:


> Buenas. Tengo una pequeña duda:
> 
> Si en vez de conectar el 78XX al puente de diodos que rectifica la señal de transformador, lo conectamos a otra fuente de continua pero de mayor *tensión*


Puedes *NO* colocar C1 electrolítico "grande", pero si debes colocar C2, C3 y C4.

C4 electrolítico "chico"
C2 y C3 cerámicos de pequeño tamaño.

*Ojo* con la disipación del dispositivo.


----------



## jobesan

OK!!!   

Gracias por la aclaración Fogonazo, y tranquilo, lo de la disipación no es problema, el motor solo consume 60mA y a 700m de profundidad el agua esta muy pero que muy fria.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## g.corallo

700mts tanto

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

jobesan dijo:


> ... tranquilo, lo de la disipación no es problema, el motor solo consume 60mA y a *700m de profundidad *el agua esta muy pero que muy fria.....


Mira este oro post, tal vez sea del tema

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/electronica-rov-submarino-12136/


----------



## mbuttarelli

Hola a todos tengo entendido que los reguladores de tension como los 78xx y los 79xx necesitan al menos 3 volts mas en la entrada para entregar a la salida una tension regulada. Ahora mi duda es… tengo un amplificador que trabaja “bien” con 12v pero si aumento la tension trabaja mejor ahora si yo usara un 7809  y un 7909 para obtener +/- 9 volts y no usara el punto medio no tendria entre los extremos 18volts?? No me serviria eso para obtener un mejor resultado en el amplificador.  Y ahora si usara dos fuentes de 18v entre sus extremos poniendolas en serie tendria +/- 18v a partir de los 12 de la bateria del coche… esto que sugiero es posible.  Osea conseguir los +/-18v a partir de 4 fuentes dos con los 7809 y otras con los 7909¿????Muchas gracias…. Si no se entiende lo que digo subo una imagen…..


----------



## g.corallo

y porque no utilizas un 7818 y si quieres un 7918 recuerda que ay desde 5v hasta 30v

saludos.


----------



## rodr0

cuervokbza dijo:


> Fogonazo ! me encantaria saber si viene algun 7812 que soporte 3A o 4A, en realidad necesito que aguante 3 A pero bueno, que aguante 4 A me dejaria mas tranquilo. Imagino que si viene, debe ser tipo TO-3. Estuve buscando pero los unicos datasheet que encontré eran de T-220 y solo aguantaban 1,5A.
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias...




esto es de casualidaD?


es la misma coneccion para el 79xx? y el valor de la resistencia esa que aparece ahi de cuanto seria? es para un regulador +-7815


----------



## moonwalker

hola comunidad soy nuevo en este foro, la electronica no es mi especialidad, soy traductorde ingles, pero soy muy aficionado a este campo,,,y siguiendo este hilo de los reguladores de voltaje integrado, tengo muchas dudas con una fuente que quiero realizar con el regulador ajustable LM317 al que quisiera aumentar la capacidad en la entrega de corriente. he visto muchos esquemas en internet pero muchos difieren sobretodo en la resistencia base para el transistor cuyo valor ohmico depende de la caracteristicas del mismo. ¿Qué otra fórmula general se usa para calcular esta resistencia? En este mismo foro alguien posteó la siguiente fórmula: Resistencia Base=  β Vbe / Iregmax (β+1)-Iomax, o sea me imagino que la letra griega beta es la ganancia del transistor y mirando la hoja de datos de mi transistor un TIP147 PNP, la ganancia es de 1000 por Vbe (voltaje base emisor)= 5v entre Iregmax (máxima ganancia del regulador) =1.5 A por Ganancia más 1 menos Iomax (corriente máxima de salida); ahora bien con respecto a este último dato, esta corriente máxima de salida ¿se refiere a la corriente colector del transistor (Ic)? Bueno yo la usé como corriente colector la cual es de 10 A para el TIP147. El cálculo de la resistencia me dió aproximadamente 3,3 ohmios, ¿está bien este valor? Y en realidad ¿cuánto es la cantidad de amperios suministrados por esta fuente? Gracias de antemano y Dios les bendiga.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
El voltaje base-emisor Vbe=0.6V a 0.7V, para transistores darlington (TIP147) Vbe=1.2V a 1.7V.

*Rbase= β Vbe / Iregmax (β+1)-Iomax*.

Si, Iomáx=10A , Vbe=1.4V , β=1000, Iregmáx=1.5A.

Rbase =(1000*1.4V) /(1.5A*1001 - 10A)=0.938 ohm = 1 ohm.
se aplicó la fórmula con lo valores máximos, esto quiere decir, que cuando la corriente máxima de salida es de 10A, por el regulador está circulando 1.5A.

Pero, generalmente, se elige un valor de coriente del regulador menor al máximo y se deja que el transistor sea el que soporte casi toda la corriente máxima, de este modo el regulador trabaja de manera más eficiente, al no trabajar en condiciones máximas o límites.
Por ejemplo, se desea que la máxima corriente del regulador sea de 0.25A (Iregmáx=0.25A)

Debenos verificar que *Iregmax (β+1)-Iomax > 0*

0.25A*1001 - 10A = 240.25 > 0

Ahora hallamos el nuevo Rbase:

Rbase = (1000*1.4V) /(0.25A*1001 - 10A) = 5.8 ohm = 5.6 ohm 

La potencia de la resistencia P= (Vbe)^2 / Rbase
Entonces la potencia de la resitencia será 2P.

Para 5.6 ohm. la potencia debe ser:
P=(1.4V)^2 / 5.6 ohm = 0.35 W , 2P=0.7W = 1W.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## moonwalker

gracias el Aficionado por tu ayuda no te habia contestado porq*ue* donde trabajo ahora no hay conexion a internet tengo que venir a la ciudad para conectarme. todo me quedó claro, excepto el dato Iomax, se refiere a  la corriente colector del TIP147? y dime ¿cuánto soporta este circuito en corriente? los 10 A? gracias hermano y disculpa la demora Dios te bendiga


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Iomax = Ic + Iregmax ,  de donde Iregmax = Ireg + Ib

Dime a que circuito te refieres (porque hay muchos circuito y no sé cual de ellos es)

Feliz Año.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## moonwalker

Hola elaficionado bueno cuando te dije q*ue* cantidad de corriente soportaria el circuito, me referÎa a la fuente de poder a construir! O sea esta fuente podrÎa aguantar los 10 A ? Disculpa por no haberte especificado antes estoy respondien*do* desde mi celular pueda ser q*ue* no se lea bien algunas cosas por motivo a limitaciones. Gracias brother por tu ayuda.


----------



## lolo2n3055

Bueno tengo una duda sobre los reguladores de tensión, pero no sé donde colocar la pregunta, me da vergüenza ponerla aquí, pero por el titulo creo que podría valer:
Os comento he montado un pequeño transmisor de radio el cual necesita 9Vcc, esta tensión según la práctica , no debe bajar de 9V ,ni superar los 9.7V, rebasando estos valores no funciona. Entonces se me ha ocurrido colocar 2 pilas de 9V en serie=18V, luego le meto un regulador de tensión el UA7809, de tal manera que aunque las pilas empiecen a gastarse y comiencen a dar 8/ 7.5 o incluso7V cada una, al sumarse obtendré siempre mas de 9V que es lo que necesito y que el regulador de tensión se encargara de entregarme. Claro que como no sé nada de reguladores no sé si esta teoría, que se me ocurrió a mí, podría ser cierta.
¿Alguien sabe si podría valer todo esto que se me ocurrió? 
¿Cómo se yo la tensión máxima de entrada de este regulador?
Gracias.

Ver el archivo adjunto UA7809.pdf


----------



## Franco_80

La tensión máxima la tenés justamente en la hoja de dato que adjuntás.
Input Voltaje. (para tensiones de salida de 5 a 18V podés colocar una Tensión de entrada máxima de 35 V).
Lo que proponés está bien, el regulador mantendrá los 9 V.


----------



## lolo2n3055

Muchísimas gracias por tu respuesta, tu ayuda me es de gran utilidad, espero que me funcione la idea que tuve, ya te contare como me fue.
Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## anthony123

Saludos compañeros:

Despues de leer todo el post, todavia continuo con un par de dudas:






¿El transistor funciona como una "resistencia Ra" en conjunto con una "Rb(regulador)"?

¿El dispositivo funciona bien con cargas menores a las calculadas? (ejmplo: calculada para 2A y se coloca una carga de 40~100mA)

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
El tramsistor funciona con un determinada corriente de carga mínima, para corrientes menores sólo funciona el regulador.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## anthony123

Tambien he notado que solo una sola resistencia para polarizar la base. Pero el esquema que subi lo saque de una bibliografia de RF pero lamentablemente no tenia la pagina de los calculos. 

R2 es la que establece la maxima carga del regulador?
R3 polariza la base?
R1 establece la maxima corriente a traves del PNP??
El diodo es para evitar el trasiente negativo de la descarga del cap?

PD: Tengo pensado usar el TIP106 (8A continuos, Beta ~1500) para una carga de 2,5A

Saludos y gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola anthony123.

LM7812
Si el beta es 20 y quieres una corriente de 5A

La corriente de Ib= 5A/(20 +1)= 0.238A
Si deseo que el regulador trabaje al 50%, Ireg = 0.5A
IR2= Ireg - Ib = 0.5A - 0.238A = 0.262A
Asumimos VR2=0.5V ----> R2 = 0.5V / 0.262A = 2 ohm ó 2.2 ohm 
Tomamo R2=2.2 ohm --------> VR2= 0.262A * 2.2 ohm = 0.576 V
Calculamos R1:
VR2 = VR1 = 0.576 V / 5A = 0.114 ohm ó 0.1 ohm
Así se calcula R1 y R2 más o menos.
Para un transistor darlington debe poner dos diodos en serie con R2.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## anthony123

2 en serie para romper la barrera de los 1,2~1,5V del darlington?

Tienen que ser de baja capacidad o de  ~1A por la corriente del regulador? (Ireg 0,5A)


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Acerca de la corriente trabajo del regulador es algo que deside el que diseña. Puedes usar la corriente máxima del regulador o sólo un porcentaje de ella.
Personalmente deseo que le trabajo fuente lo haga el transistor y el regulador no trabaje cerca del límite máximo.
Los dos diodo son para compensar la caida de Vbe del darlington.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## anthony123

Los reguladores 78XX se llevan bien con las cargas inductivas? (ejemplo una bobina bifilar para positivo y negativo)

Esto se debe a que la fuente que pienso armar estara destinada a fines de RF (osciladores, amplificadores, analizadores de espectro,etc)


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

No puedo ayudarte en eso, pero si se pones los diodos de protección que recomiendan en la hoja de datos no habrá problemas imagino.
En la hoja de datos de National el LM317 trabaja con bobinas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lolo2n3055

Hola una pregunta:
Alguien sería tan amable de indicarme cual es el voltaje máximo de entrada para este regulador?
Es que me lo encontré en un PC viejo, y da la casualidad que tiene una salida de 3.3V. que es lo que necesito, y me gustaría aprovecharlo.
La entrada seria 9V cc provenientes de una placa solar, lo paso por el regulador y la salida de este alimenta una pequeña radio a 3V.
Pero claro no sé si podrá aguantar los 9V. de la placa solar.
Bueno paso PDF con las características haber si alguien sabe decirme donde viene esa información.
Gracias.

Ver el archivo adjunto US1260 Regulador multiple.pdf


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> H
> Bueno paso PDF con las características haber si alguien sabe decirme donde viene esa información.



No te va a funcionar con 9 volts, por que es un regulador que toma 5V de entrada y 7V como maximo.


----------



## lolo2n3055

Muchas gracias, por tu respuesta: ezavalla
Bueno se me ocurre una barbaridad, pero bueno allá va:
Si necesito alimentarle con 5V.
Pues se me ocurre que puedo meterle a la salida de la placa un regulador de 5V, y a la salida de este conecto el US 1260 y a sin obtener los 3.3V.
Qué te parece podría funcionar, o el poner 2 reguladores de esta manera podría darme problemas.
Bueno muchas gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Si necesito alimentarle con 5V.
> Pues se me ocurre que puedo meterle a la salida de la placa un regulador de 5V, y a la salida de este conecto el US 1260 y a sin obtener los 3.3V.
> Qué te parece podría funcionar, o el poner 2 reguladores de esta manera podría darme problemas.



Por supuesto que se puede hacer eso y no creo que traiga ningún problema, lo que pasa es que estas aumentando la cantidad de componentes activos inutilmente, pero si no tenés problemas de confiabilidad, hacelo así nomás...


----------



## lolo2n3055

EZAVALLA: La cosa es que me gusta desmontar aparatos viejos y sacar componentes para después darle algún uso y ahorrarme un dinerito, ya sé que lo mas fácil es comprar un regulador de 3,3V, pero aquí donde vivo encontrar componentes un tanto raritos como este es cosa difícil, y ya que tengo un regulador de 5V y el US1260 pues les doy vida y me ahorro unos €.
Bueno te are caso ya que parece que entiendes del tema, y lo montare a sin, a ver qué pasa.
Por lómenos me has resuelto la duda que tenia de la V. max. de entrada.
Bueno compañero forero:
Muchísimas gracias, por tu ayuda y un Saludo.


----------



## anthony123

Estoy terriblemente confundido. He repasado el post completo varias veces y he quedado *aturdido *por la cantidad de esquemas que he visto sobre cómo ampliar la corriente que soporta el regulador.

Ahora me pregunto, ¿Cual creen uds que es la que funciona de forma mas eficiente?

Eficiencia: mayor vida util, poco riple, etc,etc

Saludos 

Usando la formula sacada del datasheet de Fairchild:
Io= Irg+B(Irg-Vbe/R1) y despejando R1

Obtengo R1=Irg-Vbe/(Io-Irg/b) pero al meter lo datos la resistencia me da negativa y muy distinta a la calculada con R1= BVbe/ Irg(b+1)-Io


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Yo uso las ecuaciones del datasheet de National.
Aquí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/231869/ _hago un ejemplo  de como hallar R1.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## anthony123

anthony123 dijo:


> R1= BVbe/ Irg(b+1)-Io


 
Si compañero, esa es la que uso para la comparacion. Hice unas simulaciones y me fue bien con los datos obtenidos por la formula que muestras.

PD: Puedes subir el data de National? En alldatasheet solo sale Fairchild y otro fabricante.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Mira aquí: http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/nationalsemiconductor/LM78XX.pdf

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## anthony123

Muchisimas gracias compañero. 

PD: Los filtros de linea se pueden colocar en fuentes lineales?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Un filtro es un filtro, ya sea para fuentes lineales o no lineales.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## charly_lex

lo mas sencilloews conectar los reguladores en paralelo para asi poder aumentar la entrga de corriente, pero estos deben tener un bien disipador de calor y si es posible ventilacion forzada, ya que se calentaran mucho.


----------



## amparoytoni

Estoy interesado en hacer una fuente de alimentación simetrica a partir de un trafo22-0-22v. y salida aproximada 12-0-12 con una corriente típica de 100mA y 250mA de pico. para un amplificador de auriculares.

Siempre he usado un par de integrados, sobrados de Imax, y con altas capacidades enrada-salida y ya está. Pero para éste montaje querría algo más fino.

Habia visto una idea sobre dos reguladores 7818 y 7812 en cascada, por cada polaridad que me parecía útil, para tener la tensión más regulada del mundo.

He leido recientemente en un foro que los reguladores 78xx y 79xx deben ser evitados en las fuentes para circuitos de audio. Muestran unos gráficos de zumbido al rededor de 10 kHz,...He intentado buscar reguladores con mayor rechazo pero no los he visto. 

Alguien puede ayudarme?

Un saludo


----------



## Juanch0402

hola amigo porque utilizas muchos capacitores???


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

amparoytoni dijo:


> He leido recientemente en un foro que los reguladores 78xx y 79xx deben ser evitados en las fuentes para circuitos de audio. Muestran unos gráficos de zumbido al rededor de 10 kHz,...He intentado buscar reguladores con mayor rechazo pero no los he visto.



Tenés que usar los LM317 y LM337 que tiene mucho menos ruido propio que los otros, pero son ajustables.
Leé el datasheet para ver un circuito con un capacitor en la realimentación que eleva el rechazo al ripple a 80dB


----------



## amparoytoni

Lo de usar capacidades extra es para disminuir la tensión de rizado. Recientemente he ledido que es mejor poner capacidades en paralelo para disminuir los efectos de su impedancia, y además sale más barato...

Los LM los usé hace bastante en un proyecto, pero los reguladores fijos me parecían más sencillos de colocar, ya que los lm dil-14, ocupan... y hay que ponerles un trimer (+ruido) para ajustar la tensión de salida-

Se me ocurre, para eliminar el ruido que aparece en las bandas superiores al KHz, usar un filtro paso bajo de 150Hz por ejemplo. Alguien está práctico en estos filtros?. ¿como se dimensionan?


----------



## anthony123

Investigando sobre las fuentes lineales en internet, he notado que se adiciona una resistencia de ~4,7K-100K en la salida del regulador (78XX, LM371) y en paralelo con los capacitores de desacople. Esta practica es aconsejable?


----------



## Fogonazo

anthony123 dijo:


> Investigando sobre las fuentes lineales en internet, he notado que se adiciona una resistencia de ~4,7K-100K en la salida del regulador (78XX, LM371) y en paralelo con los capacitores de desacople. Esta practica es aconsejable?


Esa resistencia se solía colocar con los primeros reguladores de tensión (Modelos viejos) y servía para mantener al regulador incondicionalmente "Con una Cierta Carga" y se debía a que los mencionados reguladores poseían perdidas entre la entrada y la salida, que si bien no afectaban la tensión de salida estando en carga, si lo hacían al estar en vacío.
Actualmente es innecesaria.


----------



## anthony123

Muchas gracias por tu acertada respuesta.

PD: Las pautas para fuentes de audio son traspolables a las lineales de laboratorio? El articulo me puso a pensar, tengo unos 12000 uF (4A max) y no se si utilizar la resistencia de "limitacion" momentanea


----------



## Fogonazo

anthony123 dijo:


> .....PD: Las pautas para fuentes de audio son traspolables a las lineales de laboratorio? El articulo me puso a pensar, tengo unos 12000 uF (4A max) y no se si utilizar la resistencia de "limitacion" momentanea


Un fusible electrónico no sería mala idea, o mejor aún, un sistema de limitación automática de consumo.


----------



## anthony123

Algun ejemplo forifero??

PD: A cada rama de la fuente tengo pensado colocarle 10caps de 1nF. Imaginate cuan traumado quede con las fallas de los reguladores.


----------



## Fogonazo

anthony123 dijo:


> Algun ejemplo forifero??.......


Depende de la fuente en particular, ¿ Que cosa empleas para regular tensión ?

En lugar de tantos capacitores ¿ Por que no haces un filtro Pi ?

Capacitor --> Bobina --> Capacitor + Electrolítico.


----------



## anthony123

Un LM7812 con un by-pass PNP (darlington TIP147) con una R de 5,6 ohm.

El problema del filtro PI es el nucleo, tendria que utilizar algun FT50, FT68-43 que funcione bien como atenuador para HF-VHF-UHF

Para las EMI de linea, coloque el tipico PI que viene en todas las conmutadas actuales.


----------



## lolo2n3055

Bueno ya encontré la hoja de características del ANK 7810C:
Ver el archivo adjunto 7810C.pdf
Pero me surge una duda sobre la tensión máxima de entrada, la cual me dice que es de 16v para una corriente de salida de 500mA, Pero al mirar en la tabla veo barios voltajes, uno de ellos es de hasta 26V. ¿Cuál es el Vmax. de entrada?
Yo la verdad es que necesito regular una tensión de 19v cc proveniente de un panel solar a 10Vcc, para alimentar 3 CI y un relé de 6V, yo calculo que a los 60mA no llegara.
¿Podría usar este regulador? es que es el que tengo a mano.
Gracias.


----------



## anthony123

Estoy realizando el PCB de la fuente con el 7812 y me ha surgido una duda en la conecion entre el Vin del regulador LM y la base del TIP147 ¿Está muy delgada la pista? Esde 1,2mm y por alli circularan los 250mA del regulador


----------



## lolo2n3055

Gracias.................................


----------



## luis24

esta  genial el tutorial ,pero una duda como se calcula el voltaje y la capacidad del condensador mas adecuados


----------



## g.corallo

maso menos para el filtro que esta despues del puente retificador son 2200uf por A y el doble del voltaje a utilizar y el de salida de 10uf o 100uf o 470uf alcansan

saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

luis24 dijo:


> esta  genial el tutorial ,pero una duda como se calcula el voltaje y la capacidad del condensador mas adecuados


El voltaje de aislación con un excedente de 10 a 20% será suficiente.
Respecto al cálculo de la capacidad necesaria leerte esto no te vendría nada mal, es aplicable a todo tipo de fuentes.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## felipeyeah

namas como comentario.. aca en méxico cuestan $6.oo [seis pesos], de echo estoy armando una fuente y tengo que comprar 4 ..


----------



## luis24

gracias fogonazo hace poco salí de técnico y se me complica los detalles finos de la electrónica ,haci que me e puesto a averiguar y reunir material para llenar los  vacíos


----------



## andresanimus

buenas! Por favor necesito ayuda!

He leido: "el máximo voltaje que soporta el 7805 es de 20V, el 7812 es de 27V..."
Estoy creando un proyecto, (aun en papel, y como aficionado) donde la fuente de energia es eólica y varia entre 0 y 100 V DC, (claro ya rectificada). El Problema es q*UE* necesito alimentar un motor eléctrico de 48 V., y yendo y viniendo por el foro, me di cuenta que no me serviría el 78xx, porque no hay por ejemplo: 7848. ¿es esto cierto?
Que diagrama de circuito me serviria? y lo mas importante, si existe algún regulador para bajar cualquier voltaje de entre 48-100 V a 48 V fijos?
Disculpen mi ignorancia en el tema, pero me interesa mucho el proyecto, y obviamente aprender de semejantes maestros.
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

andresanimus dijo:


> .....El Problema es q*UE* necesito alimentar un motor eléctrico de 48 V., y yendo y viniendo por el foro, me di cuenta que no me serviría el 78xx, porque no hay por ejemplo: 7848. ¿es esto cierto?
> Que diagrama de circuito me serviria? y lo mas importante, si existe algún regulador para bajar cualquier voltaje de entre 48-100 V a 48 V fijos?.....


Ta faltó el dato de la potencia que consume tu motor.

¿ Tu generador no alimenta baterías ?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

No sé si hay LM7848, lo que sí hay es el LM7847 que es de 4.7V.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## andresanimus

Gracias fogonazo por tu asistencia!
La potencia del motor es de 500 W...
Con respecto a tu segunda pregunta: he estado buscando en la web, y por lo general se usan baterias para los generadores, pero empece a interesarme por los transformadores y reguladores y me dije: ¿porq no colocar un regulador de energía que regule directamente mis 48 V, antes de colocar baterias? Q*ue* opinas? tu opinion es de gran ayuda.
Gracias de nuevo! y perdon por mis conocimientos...


----------



## Fogonazo

andresanimus dijo:


> ....La potencia del motor es de 500 W...
> Con respecto a tu segunda pregunta: he estado buscando en la web, y por lo general se usan baterias para los generadores, pero empece a interesarme por los transformadores y reguladores y me dije: ¿porque no colocar un regulador de energía que regule directamente mis 48 V, antes de colocar baterias? .......


Las baterías te dan "estabilidad" al sistema, recuerda que el flujo de aire que impulsa al eólico *NO* es constante, por momentos te puede sobrar potencia y por momentos te faltará.
Mediante las baterías acumulas lo que te va sobrando para los momentos en que te faltará energía.


----------



## Mandymiur

Hola tengo una fuente que me entrega +/_ 24V y quiero conectar los reguladores 7805,7905,7812,1912, como puedo hacer para obtener los 10V y los -10V desde los 24V y -24V y poder obtener un ampere en cada integrado... Habia pensado en realizar un divisor de tension con una resistencia de un mega y otra de 710K ohm pero no se si la resistencia de 1M me limitara la corriente a menos de 1A cuando conecte una carga.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Puedes usar  7810 y 7910.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Mandymiur

Gracias , elaficionado, pero puedes responder a mi pregunta? la resistencia de 1M me limitara que el integrado 7805 pueda tomar un ampere???


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Si tu fuente es de 24V y haces un divisor de voltaje con una resistencia de 1M, por supuesto que limita la corriente, sólo imagina la corriente que pasa por la resistencia de 1M (24V /1M = 24 uA ó 0.024 mA)

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Los divisores de voltaje sólo se emplean en voltajes de referencia o en circuitos de muy poca corriente de carga.


----------



## Mandymiur

Gracias elaficionado,lo hare con 7812 y 7912 y luego a la salida de estos reguladores conectare los 7805 y 7905...


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-5-12-12-a-33768/#post274947

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## RCM

Hola,

He visto en el hilo una manera de crear una fuente de +-15 voltios.

Estoy ahora mismo en la misma situacion y tengo un pre diseño hecho usando el l7915 y el 7815, pero me gustaria consultar si voy por buen camino porque me estan surgiendo dudas por  el transfomador que he uso..ya que da 24 voltios..y ademas no pongo ningun condensador a la salida del puente..

alguien puede echarle un vistazo al diseño?

http://yfrog.com/5xfuente1j


gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Tienes que usar un transformador con toma central, porque con un transformador de un solo voltaje no sirve para una fuente doble.

Para una fuente doble necesitas un condensador electrolítico grande (2200uF ó más) para cada fuente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## felipeyeah

olle, en que programa hiciste ese diagrama? , ya montaste el diseñoe n un protobard? yo hice algo aprecido pero no me jala, de dónde se jala el GND? lo conecte a la carcaza pero no se puede.. :S.. 
saludos!!

estube lellendo el PDF adjunto.. de dódne jalo el GND, lo saque de la carcaza y no se compkleta el circuito.. sabes de donde se toma la tierra?.. saludos..


----------



## RCM

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> Tienes que usar un transformador con toma central, porque con un transformador de un solo voltaje no sirve para una fuente doble.
> 
> Para una fuente doble necesitas un condensador electrolítico grande (2200uF ó más) para cada fuente.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Gracias por la respuesta,

El problema es que no encuentro un transformador (PCB mounting) con un primario de 230V y dos secundarios de 20 mas o menos..he estado mirando en farnel y cpc no he encontrado nada..ya que me encuentro en UK debo usar esos dos web para adquirir componentes..

Y en el caso de que lo encontrase necesitaria otro puente rectificador?ya que dijisite poner dos condensadores elec. grandes..

estoy un poco perdido..

PD. Por cierto para la persona que lo preguntó, que creo que iba por mí..estoy usando ORCAD.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Si desea usar una fuente continua doble (+/-) debes usar un transformador con toma central o dos transformadores iguales.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Tal vez 2 transformadores no sea muy práctico en lo refenete al espacio, pero, si no tienes otra opción, piensa en usar 2 transformadores.


----------



## juan_inf

¿ una consulta ,cuanto soporta de voltaje un lm7824 ? ¿ se bancará 50V ?  Saludos


----------



## Cacho

¿Y si mirás el datasheet?
_Max Vin_ es el parámetro que necesitás saber.


www.alldatasheet.com


Saludos


----------



## lubeck

Con respecto al diagrama del post #223
observaron que el 7915 esta invertido... eso es posible? o esta mal....
y creo que elaficionado tiene razon de donde se conecta la tierra al transformador? yo creo que ese diagrama esta mal...
se necesitaria el tap central....
y si jala yo creo que seria de puro churro no?
yo lo haria asi... o asi....


----------



## powersonic

ese circuito con lm7812, alguien sabe como *H*acer para alimentarlo con 220VAC? pero sin trafo, y se desea una fuente adicional de 5V, se puede conectar en paralelo un lm7805 junto con el lm7812?


----------



## lubeck

A ver si te sirve este link
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-voltaje-sin-transformador-2010/


----------



## powersonic

bueno pero solo tiene salida de 5V, osea q*UE* le debo agregar tambien un diodo zener q*UE* m*E* entregue 12v?


----------



## lolo2n3055

Esto una preguntilla, alguien sabe que pasaría si alimento un polimetro digital (solo lo usaría para medir V.) el cual lleva una pila de 9V. con un regulador 7809. el cual estará conectado a la salida ya filtrada de una fuente de alimentación.( Dicha fuente sera la que medirá el polimetro)
Lo digo por el ruido que suelen dar estos reguladores, no se si probocarian un mal funcionamiento del polimetro.
Muchas gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Sí piensas usar un multimetro (voltímetro) para medir una fuente de voltaje, la fuente que reemplaze a la batería del multímetro debe ser independiente de la fuente que se vas a medir. Es decir, que deben ser dos fuentes independientes, la que alimenta al multímetro y la fuente que medirá el multímetro.

Mira aquí hablan algo de lo que quieres saber.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-dos-multimetros-digitales-33167/

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lolo2n3055

Muchas gracias ELAFICIONADO, La verdad es que esa respuesta me desilusiono, yo pensé que no había problemas conectándole el regulador a la misma fuente, bueno, no me queda mas remedio que ampliar mi fuente.


----------



## Palvulito

dentro de la familia 78xx existe uno a 3.3v, o algo que se paresca al lf33, o existe alguno parecido a este como un remplazo


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

El LM7833 es de 3.3V, 1A.

Chao.
elaficiondo.


----------



## Cacho

Palvulito dijo:


> dentro de la familia 78xx existe uno a 3.3v, o algo que se paresca al lf33, o existe alguno parecido a este como un remplazo


Sí, el 7833.

Saludos


----------



## Rubenr86

hola gente aprobecho este primer post para presentarme Soy Ruben estoy estudiando ing.

En una materia de la facu tenemos que armar una fuente de alimentacion simetrica, en particular la que yo estoy armando es una de +12v, +5v, -5v, -12v, para ello utilizo los 7812, 7805, 7905 y 7912. la parte positiva funciona perfecto, pero no asi la negativa el 7912 me da -13.5v y el 7905 -12.5v (en vacio), al ponerle una carga los valores son 
correctos.

donde puede estar mi error?
se que este es un tema ya tratado, pero no daba para reabrir un tema cerrador hace 5 años.
ya verifique el circuito, los 79xx estan bien conectados y ya probe cambiarlos por otros y tambien me dan los mismo valores.

espero q*UE* puedan ayudarme.

saludos
Ruben


----------



## Cacho

Bienvenido al foro. 

Me surge una dudilla: ¿Y si posteás el circuito?

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-5v-12v-12v-33768/#post301884

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## franco03

Hola. Yo tengo una pregunta rapida y sencilla jeje. Quisiera saber si el agregado de un transistor pnp para aumentar la corriente de salida proporcionada puede hacerse para un regulador 7818 por ej. Solo vi esta configuracion en circuitos que utilizan el lm317 que es variable. Hay alguna diferencia en la implementacion?

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Mira en la hoja de datos o datasheet de 78XX de la Marca National, allí encontrarás lo que deseas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## julienalexander

buenas, tengo una duda algo basica, si rectifico un trafo de 18V a 6A obtengo 25V verdad? bueno, si despues de filtrarlo corectamente, le conecto al positivo cuatro integrados LM: LM7813, LM7913, LM7820 y LM7920; tendria +-20V y +-13V; ahora bien, el amperaje que pase por cada LM va a depender de lo que tenga conectado a su salida no? el tema es que un ampli necesita +-20V a 5A; y un pre solo +-13V a (como mucho) 300mA; funcionara sin problemas creeria, pero debido a que recien empiezo la carrera no tengo mucha idea  asi que pregunto a quien sepa un poco mas

otra duda un poco mas elemental pero no por ello basica: es conveniente utilizar LM78XX y LM79XX en fuentes de audio? hay muchos que dicen que no conviene, pero nunca explican porque... me gustaria que alguien me dijera si hay algun inconveniente, y si lo hay cual es la causa, porque hasta ahora no encontre a nadie argumentando porque no hay que usarlos, solo que no conviene...

desde ya muchas gracias, julienalexander


----------



## Electronec

julienalexander dijo:


> buenas, tengo una duda algo basica, si rectifico un trafo de 18V a 6A obtengo 25V verdad? bueno, si despues de filtrarlo corectamente, le conecto al positivo cuatro integrados LM: LM7813, LM7913, LM7820 y LM7920; tendria +-20V y +-13V; ahora bien, el amperaje que pase por cada LM va a depender de lo que tenga conectado a su salida no? el tema es que un ampli necesita +-20V a 5A; y un pre solo +-13V a (como mucho) 300mA; funcionara sin problemas creeria, pero debido a que recien empiezo la carrera no tengo mucha idea  asi que pregunto a quien sepa un poco mas



Saludos julienalexander:

Buscando los datasheet de los LMXXXX que mencionas, no he encontrado nada. ¿Estas seguro que existen?
Los mas parecidos serian;  

LM7813 y LM7913-------->LM7812 y LM7912
LM7820 y LM7920-------->LM7824 y LM7924

Y todos estos no soportan mas de 1A de Intensidad.

Puedes optar por el LM 350K. Este si entrega una corriente de 3A.
Te dejo su datasheet:

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/L/M/3/5/LM350K.shtml



julienalexander dijo:


> otra duda un poco mas elemental pero no por ello basica: es conveniente utilizar LM78XX y LM79XX en fuentes de audio? hay muchos que dicen que no conviene, pero nunca explican porque... me gustaria que alguien me dijera si hay algun inconveniente, y si lo hay cual es la causa, porque hasta ahora no encontre a nadie argumentando porque no hay que usarlos, solo que no conviene...



Sobre este tema se conversa aqui:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulada-amplificadores-100w-13465/

Espero haberte ayudado,

Saludos.


----------



## julienalexander

> Buscando los datasheet de los LMXXXX que mencionas, no he encontrado nada. ¿Estas seguro que existen?
> Los mas parecidos serian;
> 
> LM7813 y LM7913-------->LM7812 y LM7912
> LM7820 y LM7920-------->LM7824 y LM7924
> 
> Y todos estos no soportan mas de 1A de Intensidad.



fijate ACA

que raro que no hayas encontrado nada...
gracias por el link con la segunda pregunta 

una cosa mas como no soportan mas de 1A cada regulador, lo que se podria hacer es poner varios; si, ya se, puede que sea un desperdicio, pero me los recomendaron demasiado, parece que funcionan muy bien. 
bueno, mi idea seria que al positivo se le conectaran 3 LM7820 y 3 LM7920 en paralelo; es decir, el positivo se divide en 8: 2 para el pre (sin problemas de Amperaje)
3 para los LM7820 que despues se vuelven a unir y otros 3 para los LM7920 que tambien se vuelven a unir, es decir que no se le pide mas de 0,83A a cada regulador, no se si se me entendio, adjunto dibujo amigable para entender mas facil

es posible hacer esto creo, queda a criterio del que sepa, muchas gracias nuevamente, julienalexander


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Para tu preamplifcador está bien el LM78XX y LM79XX ya que consume menos de un amperio. Pero para ru amplificador debes usar un regulador de mayor corriente.
Puedes usar el LM317 y el LM337 con un circuito reforzadr de corriente para ambos reguladoes.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota. El LM338 es de 5A y para el voltaje negativo puedes usar un arrglo con 2 LM333 ó LT1033


----------



## g.corallo

julienalexander dijo:


> fijate ACA
> 
> que raro que no hayas encontrado nada...
> gracias por el link con la segunda pregunta
> 
> una cosa mas como no soportan mas de 1A cada regulador, lo que se podria hacer es poner varios; si, ya se, puede que sea un desperdicio, pero me los recomendaron demasiado, parece que funcionan muy bien.
> bueno, mi idea seria que al positivo se le conectaran 3 LM7820 y 3 LM7920 en paralelo; es decir, el positivo se divide en 8: 2 para el pre (sin problemas de Amperaje)
> 3 para los LM7820 que despues se vuelven a unir y otros 3 para los LM7920 que tambien se vuelven a unir, es decir que no se le pide mas de 0,83A a cada regulador, no se si se me entendio, adjunto dibujo amigable para entender mas facil
> 
> es posible hacer esto creo, queda a criterio del que sepa, muchas gracias nuevamente, julienalexander




hola en la imagen el coneccionado de los LM7920 esta mal por que no son asi sus pines la gnd es la primera de la izquierda la entrada la del medio y la salida la de la derecha otra cosa en ves de usar 3 LM7920 por que no ponnes uno solo y uno o mas  transistores de potencia tipo 2N3055

saludos.


----------



## julienalexander

me parecio una muy buena idea la tuya elaficionado

vos decis que estaria bien si: del positivo ya rectificado y filtrado (25V - 6A) conecto los LM78XX (pre), LM79XX (pre) y un LM338T (correctamente ajustado a 20V) ; y a la salida de este ultimo un LT1033T(correctamente ajustado a -20V)?

de la salida del LM338T tendria los 20V positivos y a la salida del LM1033T los 20V negativos supuestamente, es esto correcto?

muchas gracias, julienalexander


----------



## Pinchuu

Hola, me han surgido unas dudas con respecto a los condensadores. Es lo siguiente: según si yo quiera construir una fuente de alimentación con salidas fijas de 5 V (LM7805), 12 V (LM7812), etc., los valores de los diversos condensadores variaran? De qué manera puedo yo obtener estos valores de C en caso afirmativo? Y en caso de una fuente variable (LM317, LM337)?

Es que siempre me ha llevado un poco amargado esto de los valores de C.

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## felipeyeah

_


Pinchuu dijo:



			Hola, me han surgido unas dudas con respecto a los condensadores. Es lo siguiente: según si yo quiera construir una fuente de alimentación con salidas fijas de 5 V (LM7805), 12 V (LM7812), etc., los valores de los diversos condensadores variaran? De qué manera puedo yo obtener estos valores de C en caso afirmativo? Y en caso de una fuente variable (LM317, LM337)?

Es que siempre me ha llevado un poco amargado esto de los valores de C.

Gracias de antemano!
		
Hacer clic para expandir...

_
Pinchuu..

Si quieres ajustar el valor del condensador al menor posible esta fórmula te dará el valor del condensador para que el rizado sea de un 10% de Vo (regla del 10%):

C = (5 * I) / (f * Vmax)

donde:

C: Capacidad del condensador del filtro en faradios

I: Corriente que suministrará la fuente [en este caso el regulador LM78XX]

f: frecuencia de la red

Vmax: tensión de pico de salida  (aproximadamente Vo)

saludos !!


----------



## lolo2n3055

Una pregunta al respecto, si la tensión de entrada proviene de un pila o batería, abría que poner condensador tanto a la entrada como a la salida del regulador?
Lo digo, porque como la tensión ya esta totalmente estabilizada al utilizar las pilas o baterías.
Gracias.


----------



## felipeyeah

_


lolo2n3055 dijo:



			Una pregunta al respecto, si la tensión de entrada proviene de un pila o batería, abría que poner condensador tanto a la entrada como a la salida del regulador?
Lo digo, porque como la tensión ya esta totalmente estabilizada al utilizar las pilas o baterías.
Gracias.
		
Hacer clic para expandir...

_

Nahh.. si haces esto con una pila lo único que conseguirias es que la pila se gastara mas rápido por el consumo de energía del capacitor.. yo no recomiendo poner capacitores amenos que la fuente tenga varias salidas, osea que haya varios LM78XX conectados en paralelo y que ademas se alimente [con su respectivo transformador y circuitería] de un contacto en la pared. 
Pero si no es el caso entonces considero un desperdicio el agregar un capacitor.. ahora que si lo quieres hacer uno de 100nF estaria bien..


----------



## lolo2n3055

Entonces me recomiendas NO poner condensador alguno tanto a la entrada como a la salida?, si la entrada del regulador proviniese por ejemplo de una batería


----------



## Fogonazo

felipeyeah dijo:


> _
> _
> 
> Nahh.. si haces esto con una pila lo único que conseguirias es que la pila se gastara mas rápido *por el consumo de energía del capacitor*....


¿ Y cuanto es el consumo del capacitor ?



lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Entonces me recomiendas NO poner condensador alguno tanto a la entrada como a la salida?, si la entrada del regulador proviniese por ejemplo de una batería


¿ Leíste el post completo ?

Los capacitores sirven para evitar oscilaciones y mejorar la respuesta dinámica de la fuente ante variaciones bruscas de consumo y se aplican tanto a una alimentación con transformador o una batería.


----------



## lolo2n3055

Gracias FOGONAZO, ya se una cosita mas sobre reguladores.


----------



## jonasa

Tengo una duda básica, a ver si alguien me puede responder. Quiero alimentar los filamentos de una válvula (en continua para evitar ruidos). Tengo las opciones de que vaya a 6.3V (300mA) o 12.6V (150mA).

Si quiero obtener 6.3V después de un regulador 7806, he leído en algún sitio que se puede colocar un diodo entre la patilla central del regulador y masa para conseguir esos 0.3V de diferencia. Supongo que con un diodo de germanio que tiene una caída similar sería lo adecuado, ¿me podéis decir qué diodo tendría que comprar?

Si quisiera alimentar los filamentos con 12.6V después de un 7812, ¿qué diodo tendría que usar en ese caso?

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo

Para el regulador de 12V un diodo común (1N4002) te sirve.


----------



## lolo2n3055

jonasa dijo:


> he leído en algún sitio que se puede colocar un diodo entre la patilla central del regulador y masa para conseguir esos 0.3V de diferencia.


 Haber, que yo me entere, si yo coloco un diodo 1N4007 por ejemplo entre la patilla del medio y masa de cualquier 78XX (de salida fija)
Se consigue aumentar 0.3V en la salida?


----------



## brunomdp

jajjjaja me parece que te mintieron... si haces eso no es como hacer un pueste?? osea es lo mismo q conectar directamente la pata del medio con masa


----------



## Scooter

No, tendrías añadida la tensión directa del diodo que es de unos 0,6 ó 0,7V.
Si fuera un diodo ideal, tendrías 0V pero como los diodos ideales, son ideales; NO EXISTEN.
Si encuentras un diodo de germanio (cosa que dudo) añadirías 0,3V


----------



## Fogonazo

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Haber, que yo me entere, si yo coloco un diodo 1N4007 por ejemplo entre la patilla del medio y masa de cualquier 78XX (de salida fija)
> Se consigue aumentar 0.3V en la salida?


*No* te han mentido.
Pero el aumento de tensión es según que diodo coloques, si es un rectificador común +0,7V y si es un zener, será el + el valor del zener.

​


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Para alimentar un filamento no es necesario que el voltaje se necesariamente exacto, 12V puede funcionar bien, de manera similar con los 6V.
Si se quiere usa los valores exactos se puede usa el LM317.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lolo2n3055

OK, Fogonazo, eso tengo que probarloooooooooooooooo´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´
Muy interesante.
Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## sirlyon

Hola a todos me gustaria saber si me podriais ayudar tengo una tension de 61v c.c de entrada y quiero regularla he estado mirando y e unico que me vale seria el LM117 HV pero no se ya que la tension de entrad de este regulador segun el data sheet es de 60 v y no se si no lo chamuscaria, tambien me han comentado que con dos reguladores en paralelo podria llegar a conseguirlo pero ya veis que no tengo mucha idea y me gustaria saber si esto ultimo daria resultado, o si hay algun otro regulador que me podria dar resultado. Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Scooter

61V son demasiados voltios para ir bajando con una fuente lineal, vas a fabricar una estufa.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Dices que tienes 61Vcc, pero no dices, que voltaje de salida quieres.
El LM317HV soporta 60V de Vin - Vout, eso nos dice que si Vout es 1.25V y Vin es 61V, entonces Vin - Vout = 59.75 V y estas casí en el límite.

Puedes decir que deseas construir con ese voltaje.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## sirlyon

Hola gracias por la rapida contestacion, a ver como lo explico tengo un transformador que en un secundario me da 61v c.a y en otro unos 17v c.a, mi intencion erar realizar una fuente de alimentacion de laboratorio aprovechando al maximo lo que tengo, mi intencion es sacar del secundariode 61v de 0 a 50v entre 1 y 2 A y con el secundario realizar una salida de 0 a 12v entre 5 y 10 A ya que el transformador lo saque de una fuente Alan de 13,8v 10A. Perdonen mi ignorancia ya que hace poco fue cuando me meti en esto de los circuitos, y me gusta. De todas formas muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo

sirlyon dijo:


> Hola gracias por la rapida contestacion, a ver como lo explico tengo un transformador que en un secundario me da 61v c.a y en otro unos 17v c.a, mi intencion erar realizar una fuente de alimentacion de laboratorio aprovechando al maximo lo que tengo, mi intencion es sacar del secundariode 61v de 0 a 50v entre 1 y 2 A y con el secundario realizar una salida de 0 a 12v entre 5 y 10 A ya que el transformador lo saque de una fuente Alan de 13,8v 10A. Perdonen mi ignorancia ya que hace poco fue cuando me meti en esto de los circuitos, y me gusta. De todas formas muchas gracias de antemano



Hagamos un ejercicio mental, suponiendo que tienes tu fuente regulada con entrada de *86Vcc* (61Vca * 1,41) y quieres tener una tensión de 15Vcc a la salida con una capacidad de 1A.
Tu disipación sera de (86Vcc - 15Vcc) * 1A = *71 W*, eso es una potencia disipada mayor a la del soldador. 

Creo que se va a calentar bastante


----------



## lolo2n3055

Fogonazo dijo:


> Hagamos un ejercicio mental, suponiendo que tienes tu fuente regulada con entrada de *86Vcc* (61Vca * 1,41) y quieres tener una tensión de 15Vcc a la salida con una capacidad de 1A.
> Tu disipación sera de (86Vcc - 15Vcc) * 1A = *71 W*, eso es una potencia disipada mayor a la del soldador.
> 
> Creo que se va a calentar bastante



Olle y si le colocas a la salida del regulador varios transistores de potencia conectados en paralelo, de tal forma que la salida del regulador , ej el LM317 (metalico) controle la Ibe de cada tranasistor, de esta forma se reparte la potencia total entre los transistores, eso si con unos buenos disipadores.


----------



## Fogonazo

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Olle y si le colocas a la salida del regulador varios transistores de potencia conectados en paralelo, de tal forma que la salida del regulador , ej el LM317 (metalico) controle la Ibe de cada tranasistor, de esta forma se reparte la potencia total entre los transistores, eso si con unos buenos disipadores.


Posible: *SI*
Ecológico: Definitivamente *NO*

*Regulador PWM:*
Posible: *SI*
Ecológico: *SI*


----------



## sirlyon

hola buenas noches fogonazo y eso que has puesto de PWM a que te refieres porque si se puede ecologico mejor que mejor


----------



## Scooter

61V son muchos voltios, si es que da una corriente grande entonces vas a hacer un verdadero alto horno, y si es que da una corriente pequeña, compra/haz una fuente pequeña que son baratas.

Modulación por anchura de pulso, solo se trabaja a corte (0W) y saturación (~0W)


----------



## sirlyon

y si se me da 61v c.a para poder bajarle tension que podria hacer


----------



## Scooter

¿cuantos amperios?


----------



## sirlyon

con que me de 50v 1 A me valdria


----------



## Scooter

¿Pero tu fuente cuantos amperios da? ¿De que es si no es indiscreción?
¿Para que quieres 50V?
¿La quieres regulable?
¿Está accesible el transformador? Si es así ¿Tiene mas salidas?


----------



## lolo2n3055

Fogonazo dijo:


> Posible: *SI*
> Ecológico: Definitivamente *NO*
> 
> *Regulador PWM:*
> Posible: *SI*
> Ecológico: *SI*



Vale, no sera ecologico, pero para lo que el chabal quiere le sirve ¿o no?
Eso seria una solución


----------



## sirlyon

el transformador tiene 3 secundarios dos de 9v c.a que uniendo en serie me da 18v c.a y el otro me da 61 v c.a y la fuente de alimentacion era  una Allan que la utilizaba para una emisora cebeista de donde saque el trafo y en la fuente de alimentacion ponia 13.8v 10A me gustaria hacer si se puede con mi ignorancia en las dos unirlas para que me de una salida de 18v c.a con mayor amperaje posible ya que la fuente me encontre que ponia que era de 10 A con 5 A mas o menos no me importaba, pero la duda lo tengo con la otra salida que me da 61v c.a y queria aprovecharla que aunque me de 50vc.c 1A aunque sea menos amperaje, era por sacarle el mayor partido al trafo

Si me sirve Lolo y te doy las gracias ya que para esto esta este foro para que entre todos nos ayudemos. Muchas gracias a todos pero me tengo que ir si teneis alguna otra idea sera bien recibida por mi. Saludos


----------



## Scooter

Vale, entonces puedes hacer simplemente una fuente de 50V, o una de 61 sin estabilizar.
Yo creía que querías pasar de los 61 a 5 ó 12 y eso me parecía una barbaridad.
Pues lo típico; puente, filtro y regulador...


----------



## sirlyon

Muchas gracias scooter por contestar, pero ahi esta mi duda si me da 61v como lo bajo a 50V para poder meterle un regulador porque si que quiero que me vaya de 0 a 61v o de 0 a 50v c.c aunque sea a 1 o menos amperios. Creo que tendria que meterle lo que dices puente, filtro, pero el regulador le tendre que meter un LM117 HV que aguanta 60v en entrada pero mi duda es si le meto este regulador a parte de ponerle un disipador no se me quemara por ese voltio de mas que le meto en la entrada


----------



## Scooter

Así volvemos a lo mismo, no te aconsejo una fuente regulable de 0 a 60V que sea lineal, en todo caso conmutada.

Yo tengo una fuente promax comercial que lleva dos secundarios que con un conmutador se ponen en serie o paralelo, así da 0a 15V 2A y 15 a 30V 1A

Para bajar algo la tensión puedes usar otro regulador como ya te dijeron o un zener y un transistor como se ha hecho toda la vida.


----------



## deniel144

hola bueno hice esta fuente simétrica (sin la rectificación) Ver el archivo adjunto 15486 y el problema que tengo es el 7815 que se calienta demasiado (tiene un exceso de comsumo ya que los cables se calientan)y no trabaja, bueno es para conecta un preamplificador y esta fuente esta conectada a otra fuente de 25-0-25 rectificado (un trafo de 18 por rama) (tiene unos 9000uf por rama) alguien me podría echar una mano de cual es el problema

gracias 

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

deniel144 dijo:


> hola bueno hice esta fuente simétrica *(sin la rectificación) *Ver el archivo adjunto 15486 y el problema que tengo es el 7815 que se calienta demasiado (tiene un exceso de comsumo ya que los cables se calientan)y no trabaja, bueno es para conecta un preamplificador y esta fuente esta conectada a otra fuente de 25-0-25 rectificado (un trafo de 18 por rama) (tiene unos 9000uf por rama) alguien me podría echar una mano de cual es el problema
> 
> gracias
> 
> saludos


¿ Como que hiciste la fuente sin rectificación ? 
Si no colocaste el puente de diodos, estas haciendo un "Tremendo" cortocircuito


----------



## Scooter

Según dice lo conecta o otra fuente de +-25V Si luego saca 10V menos por 1A... 10W osea que se calienta mucho.


----------



## Fogonazo

Scooter dijo:


> Según dice lo conecta o otra fuente de +-25V Si luego saca 10V menos por 1A... 10W osea que se calienta mucho.


! Ohpss ¡, eso me pasa por no leer todo el mensaje.



deniel144 dijo:


> ... el problema que tengo es el 7815 que se calienta demasiado (tiene un exceso de comsumo *ya que los cables se calientan*)y no trabaja, ....


Igualmente, si le calientan los cables debe haber algo muy mal conectado.

¿ Esquema ?


----------



## deniel144

ok este es el esquema

claro el trafo suena y es por el exceso de consumo esto pasa solo cuando conecto esta fuente
edit: ademas el 7915 no se calienta y entrega el voltaje bien


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Te fijaste que los reguladores poseen distinta distribución de patas ?


----------



## deniel144

sip pero sigo sin entender lo que sucede puede ser que hay alguna parte haciendo un corto circuito voy a volver a revisar

up solucione el problema tenia un pedazo de soldadura entre la entrada del positivo y mas :S pero por lo menos ahora funciona a la perfección.. gracias por su ayuda

saludos


----------



## zoomg80

Hola muchachos, tengoun circuito controlado por el PIC16F873A el cual hace un conteo de eventos y los muestra en una numeracion continua en 4 displays, los cuales enciende cada uno a la vez. Bueno el problema que tengo es que todo trabaja de maravilla y despues de 4 horas aprox tengo caida de voltaje y mi conteo se va a 0, el circuito esta alimentado por una bateria de 6 volts la cual a su vez esta siendo cargada por el cargador inteligente. A la entreda del circutio tengo el regulador 7805 con un capacitor de 47000 uf. 

Me dijeron que debo desacoplar la fuente pero este termino no lo comprendo, ni que capacitores necesito, Alguien puede recomendarme algo, Gracias totales.


----------



## Chico3001

Primeramente el 7805 requiere 7V minimo para funcionar.... asi que por ese lado lo andas forzando un poco, tambien tienes que bajar el capacitor... 47,000 uf es demasiado alto... yo pondria maximo 2,200 uF, y diodos de proteccion para el 7805 por que aunque tiene proteccion contra cortos a la *salida*, no cuenta contra proteccion contra cortos a la *entrada*

Ahora, los capacitores de desacoplo simplemente son capacitores de ceramica o tantalio de 0.1uF que se ponen en la alimentacion de cada circuito integrado digital que uses, lo mas cerca posible a los pines que puedas, cuidado... si tienes 40 integrados tienes que poner 40 capacitores (uno en cada integrado), en este tipo de aplicacion no sirve de nada poner un solo capacitor grandote que sea el equivalente a tus 40 capacitores

Avisanos si funciona, porque por la falla que describes me inclino mas a pensar que es un error dentro del programa, posiblemente el stack del PIC se desborde


----------



## Scooter

Si se alimenta de una batería no se para que le pones ningún condensador. Quizás los pequeños por si acaso.


----------



## felipeyeah

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y cuanto es el consumo del capacitor ?
> 
> fogonazo..
> 
> '' << un capacitor nunca disipa energía, solo la almacena >>
> si bien lo anterior es cierto en el caso del modelo matemático, no lo es en el caso de un capacitor físico [real] debido a las recistencias finitas.. '' **
> 
> así que la respuesta a tu pregunta que me hiciste con respecto a este comentario:
> 
> " Nahh.. si haces esto con una pila lo único que conseguirias es que la pila se gastara mas rápido por el consumo de energía del capacitor.."
> 
> es...
> 
> el consumo de energía que consume el capacitor, dicho de otro modo.. el consumo de energía que disipa el capacitor se puede calcluar con la formula de la potencia..
> 
> v*i= p
> 
> ** citado de: 'analicis de circuitos en ingeniería' página 224..


----------



## zoomg80

Chico3001 dijo:


> Primeramente el 7805 requiere 7V minimo para funcionar.... asi que por ese lado lo andas forzando un poco, tambien tienes que bajar el capacitor... 47,000 uf es demasiado alto... yo pondria maximo 2,200 uF, y diodos de proteccion para el 7805 por que aunque tiene proteccion contra cortos a la *salida*, no cuenta contra proteccion contra cortos a la *entrada*
> 
> Ahora, los capacitores de desacoplo simplemente son capacitores de ceramica o tantalio de 0.1uF que se ponen en la alimentacion de cada circuito integrado digital que uses, lo mas cerca posible a los pines que puedas, cuidado... si tienes 40 integrados tienes que poner 40 capacitores (uno en cada integrado), en este tipo de aplicacion no sirve de nada poner un solo capacitor grandote que sea el equivalente a tus 40 capacitores
> 
> Avisanos si funciona, porque por la falla que describes me inclino mas a pensar que es un error dentro del programa, posiblemente el stack del PIC se desborde


 
Ok, de entrada quetare los capacitores de 4700uf, Me inquieta lo que mencionas acerca de que necesito 7 volts a al entrada por que tienes razon, aunque los 8 circuitos estan alimentados con esta bateria si trabajan. Mi siguiente paso sera manejar la bateria de 12 V. Gracias y les informo mis avances

Ya quite los capacitores de 4700uf en 3 de mis contadores, agregue el capacitor de 100nf para desacoplar la alimentacion del PIC y un capacitor de 1uf en la entrada del 7805 de cada circuito ,  medi el voltaje en la alimentacion de los circuitos es de 6.4 volts, por el momento estan contando, todos vamos a esperar a que alguno se apague solo y regrese a 0, le comentos mis experiencias, saludos



			
				zoomg80 dijo:
			
		

> Ya quite los capacitores de 4700uf en 3 de mis contadores, agregue el capacitor de 100nf para desacoplar la alimentacion del PIC y un capacitor de 1uf en la entrada del 7805 de cada circuito , medi el voltaje en la alimentacion de los circuitos es de 6.4 volts, por el momento estan contando, todos vamos a esperar a que alguno se apague solo y regrese a 0, le comentos mis experiencias, saludos


 
Hola esta implementacion no funciono... Es peor el sistema se apaga regresando a cero mas seguido osea en menos tiempo. Ya quite el capacitor de la entrada del 7805 y lo puse a la salida, aun deje el de 100nf para desacoplar el Pic. 

Note un detalle ayer, Un contador no tuvo actividad debido que la maquina estaba apagada, pero al final del dia me indico un conteo de 3 eventos, la entrada del sensor de conteo me da tierra cada vez que la maquina hace un golpe, es posible que mi boton de reset MCLR me de tierra espontaneamente.

Ya no se que hacer, pero seguire intentando.

Saludos a todos



Chico3001 dijo:


> Primeramente el 7805 requiere 7V minimo para funcionar.... asi que por ese lado lo andas forzando un poco, tambien tienes que bajar el capacitor... 47,000 uf es demasiado alto... yo pondria maximo 2,200 uF, y diodos de proteccion para el 7805 por que aunque tiene proteccion contra cortos a la *salida*, no cuenta contra proteccion contra cortos a la *entrada*
> 
> Ahora, los capacitores de desacoplo simplemente son capacitores de ceramica o tantalio de 0.1uF que se ponen en la alimentacion de cada circuito integrado digital que uses, lo mas cerca posible a los pines que puedas, cuidado... si tienes 40 integrados tienes que poner 40 capacitores (uno en cada integrado), en este tipo de aplicacion no sirve de nada poner un solo capacitor grandote que sea el equivalente a tus 40 capacitores
> 
> Avisanos si funciona, porque por la falla que describes me inclino mas a pensar que es un error dentro del programa, posiblemente el stack del PIC se desborde


 
Tu que opinas hermano?


----------



## pascualangulo

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Una pregunta al respecto, si la tensión de entrada proviene de un pila o batería, abría que poner condensador tanto a la entrada como a la salida del regulador?
> Lo digo, porque como la tensión ya esta totalmente estabilizada al utilizar las pilas o baterías.
> Gracias.



Hola yo estoy necesitando reducir la tension dentro de un stereo de auto (alimentado a bateria de 12 V), para bajarlo a 5 V, pero conectando un 7805 y al ir cargándolo, se cae la tension de entrada, hasta que no me da los 7V minimos para que regule a 5 V... ¿qué puedo hacer? he probado con un diodo zener de 5.1 y me ocurre lo mismo, tambien con un LM317... se me quemaron los papeles (ja). Cualquier sugerencia es bienvenida. Gracias


----------



## Scooter

No entiendo lo que te pasa. ¿La tensión de la batería baja por debajo de 7V? Si es así no hay otro remedio mas que cargarla.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

pascualangulo dijo:


> Hola yo estoy necesitando reducir la tension dentro de un stereo de auto (alimentado a bateria de 12 V), para bajarlo a 5 V, pero conectando un 7805 y *al ir cargándolo, se cae la tension de entrada, hasta que no me da los 7V minimos para que regule a 5 V... ¿qué puedo hacer? *


Cambiar la batería y/o reparar el alternador?


----------



## pascualangulo

pascualangulo dijo:


> Hola yo estoy necesitando reducir la tension dentro de un stereo de auto (alimentado a bateria de 12 V), para bajarlo a 5 V, pero conectando un 7805 y al ir cargándolo, se cae la tension de entrada, hasta que no me da los 7V minimos para que regule a 5 V... ¿qué puedo hacer? he probado con un diodo zener de 5.1 y me ocurre lo mismo, tambien con un LM317... se me quemaron los papeles (ja). Cualquier sugerencia es bienvenida. Gracias



Sucede esto: la batería del auto está bien, su regulador también, pero intento alimentar un parlante usb, (en realidad sólo la parte que decodifica tarjetas SD y pendrives a audio) para así convertir un stereo a cassette a uno que lea tarjetas y pendrive. Conecto este dispositivo a los cables que alimentaban el motor del cassette, que se activa cuando recibe la orden de "cassette puesto" (un switch que tiene el mecanismo) y a la vez apaga la radio, pero aparentemente este aparatito consume bastante, pues he probado directo a la batería del auto y para tener unos 5V, necesito una resistencia de 15 ohms en el diodo zener, que estoy probando con uno de 1W, y tal vez la alimentación del motor viene por algún circuito del stereo que no alcanza a abastecer el nuevo dispositivo aunque alcanzaba para el motorcito.
No quiero conectarlo directo todo el tiempo pues sino me quedaría prendido siempre... el switch de "cassette puesto" lo simulo con una llave de un punto... ya casi está funcionando, lo pruebo con alimentacion externa de la bateria del parlante usb y anda ok. Ya pondré algunas fotos cuando lo termine, por ahora gracias y se siguen aceptando sugerencias!


----------



## weber45

Fogonazo dijo:


> 1) NO soy Sr. Fogonazo, solo Fogonazo, de la otra forma suena demasiado formal.
> 2) El circuito no apareció.
> 
> Los reguladores de la linea 78XX poseen una tolerancia.
> Por ejemplo el LM7805 podría entregar entre 4,8 y 5,2VCC y sería correcto.
> Si te da 5,7V algo anda mal, cuando publiques tu esquema vemos.
> Revisa el correcto conexionado de los reguladores según el datasheet



Fogonazo,con el circuito del LM7808KC y un TIP33 (BD536 en el circuito original), podria de alguna forma que me quede en 7,4 ó 7,5 aumentandole la resistencia de 3 omhs de base -emisor,te das cuenta el circuito que digo ?(ver conversor de 14 a 8v)..gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Usa un 7805 y un diodo zéner. Colocas el zéner entre el terninal 2 (tierra) del 7805 y la tierra del circuito. Una resistencia de 1K entre el terminal de salida y el terminal de tierra del 7805.
El zéner puede se de 2.7V ó 2.2V que sumado a los 5V del regulador, tendrás 7.7V ó 7.2V (todo esto es ideal, ya que los reguladores tienen un voltaje de salida dentro del +/- 5%, algo similar ocurre con los zéner).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## weber45

Hola "elaficionado",gracias por tu contestacion,pero quiero saber si encima del 7805 sigo manteniendo el TIP33 para poder utilizar los 7amp(aprox) que necesito ?? ; va entre la "line voltage" (la base) y en VRG el colector,entre la base y el emisor lleva una resistencia de 3 ohms y entre la base y el comun del 7805 un condesador de 330nf, y entre el comun y VRG va otro condensador de 100nf.Quiere decir que levanto el terminal que estaba a tierra del 7805 e intercalo el zener,luego pongo en paralelo la resistencia de 1K con el condensador de 100nf entre el terminal VRG y tierra. ¿esta bien?? o te lie mucho con la explicacion?,como no se como intercalar fotos aqui ,no puedo mostrarte el circuito como es,pero supongo que te das cuenta cual es.(eso espero). gracias y espero tu respuesta.weber45

Hola "elaficionado" ,puedes ver el circuito que te hable en:htpp://www.neoteo/reguladores-de-voltaje.neo, gracias por la pasiencia y el aguante.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Para poner fotos o archivos de imagen, haz click sobre <  *Ir a Avanzado* >. Una vez allí haces click en < *Gestionar Archivos Adjuntos *>, aparece una venta que te da dos opciones, las cuales te permiten subir o publicar archivos de distinto tipo, ya sea de la internet o de tu computadora.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## weber45

creo que ahora sube la foto del circuito

Elaficionado, si esta bien el circuito que dibuje que tu me propusiste paso a armarlo y probarlo,espero tu contestacion... gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Hice una corrección (está en rojo).



El zéner no tiene que ser de 1W, uno de 1/2W ó 1/4W estará bien.
La resistencia de 1K no es necesario que sea de 1W, puede ser de 1/2W ó 1/4W. 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## weber45

Muchas gracias ,eres muy amable "elaficionado"

Perdon aun me queda una pregunta, el 7805 no es necesario ponerle un disipador ¿no? solo al TIP33.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Eso depende del voltaje de entrada. Parece que por el regulador pasa cerca 270mA ó 0.27A, si la potencia es mayor a 1W, es necesario un disipador (cuyo tamaño depende de la potencia que disipa el regulador  [(Vin - Vout)xIreg] ).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## avpc79

Buenas buenas muchachos. Por curiosidad, ¿por que al colocar dos L7812 en PARALELO obtengo una salida de 24 voltios??? De verdad que fue una sorpresa leer ese valor en mi multimetro. Estaba buscando 12 voltios con capacidad de manejar 2 AMP por lo que puse esos dos ic´s en paralelo...

Saludos.-


----------



## Fogonazo

avpc79 dijo:


> Buenas buenas muchachos. Por curiosidad, ¿por que al colocar dos L7812 en PARALELO obtengo una salida de 24 voltios??? De verdad que fue una sorpresa leer ese valor en mi multimetro. Estaba buscando 12 voltios con capacidad de manejar 2 AMP por lo que puse esos dos ic´s en paralelo...
> 
> Saludos.-


Habría que ver si los conectaste correctamente y si los reguladores no están dañados.


----------



## avpc79

Pues si, IN con IN, GND con GND y OUT con OUT. al medir en OUT leo 24V. Cada uno por separado de los 12V, raro no?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Los reguladores no deben conectarse en paralelo (no existe dos dispositivos semiconductores que sean iguales. Esto provoca que uno de ellos trabaje más que el otro o tal vez no trabaje ninguno.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Cacho

Me sumo a lo que te dice ElAficionado e indago aún más:



avpc79 dijo:


> Pues si, IN con IN, GND con GND y OUT con OUT. al medir en OUT leo 24V. Cada uno por separado de los 12V, raro no?


¿Qué tensión tenés de entrada? ¿Alterna o continua? ¿Podés subir un esquema y fotos de lo que hiciste?

Saludos


----------



## avpc79

Aqui les adjunto un esquema de lo que hice, no monto foto ya que desmonte el segundo regulador.

Al medir tension entre los puntos azules se leen 37 voltios
Al medir tension entre los puntos rojos se leen 24 voltios







Disculpen, como *** se adjunta una imagen?? Me pide una direccion url


----------



## Cacho

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/faq.php?s=&do=search&q=adjuntar+archivos&match=all&titlesonly=0

Saludos


----------



## avpc79

Esquema de los L7812 en paralelo. Saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Estás excediendo el voltaje máximo de entrada que soporta el regulador (35V), al ponerle 37V.
Sí deseas poner 2 reguladores en paralelo, coloca una resistencia de 0.1 ohm en cada salida de los reguladores y usas la unión de las resistencia como salida.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lolo2n3055

avpc79 dijo:


> Esquema de los L7812 en paralelo. Saludos



Una pregunta tonta: ¿Para que se ponen los reguladores en paralelo?
Para aumentar la intensidad de salida sin j*****r los reguladores?
Creo recordar que los 7812 aguantan hasta 1A de salida, ¿con ese montaje se podrian sacar 2A en la salida del circuito?

Bueno rectifico 3 preguntas pss:


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Si fuese tan fácil como poner 2 reguladores en paralelo para aumentar la corriente, en las hojas de datos no habrían circuito para reforzar la corriente de los 78XX.
Mira aquí: http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LM340.pdf
los circuitos que aumentan la corriente de los reguladores están en la sección: 
Typical Applications
High Current Voltage Regulator
High Output Current, Short Circuit Protected

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## darko

Un tutorial muy completo, resolvio todas mis dudas, felicidades


----------



## lolo2n3055

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Si fuese tan fácil como poner 2 reguladores en paralelo para aumentar la corriente, en las hojas de datos no habrían circuito para reforzar la corriente de los 78XX.
> Mira aquí: http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LM340.pdf
> los circuitos que aumentan la corriente de los reguladores están en la sección:
> Typical Applications
> High Current Voltage Regulator
> High Output Current, Short Circuit Protected
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Haber, que lo preguntaba por el comentario de : avpc79


----------



## weber45

Muchas felicidades para estos dias y que lo paseis muy bien con vuestras familias,para "elaficionado" y el "Fogonazo" que son los que conozco.Victor (weber45)


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Gracias, eres muy amable.
Deseo también para ti y tu seres queridos unas felices fiestas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## avpc79

Feliz navidad para todos los compañeros del foro. Fijense, tengo varios reguladores 7812, la inscripcion completa de un par es L7812CV y de otro par que tengo L7812ACV (si mal no recuerdo ya que no estoy en mi trabajo en este momento) El poner en paralelo un regulador de L7812CV y otro L7812ACV es lo que me estaba dando el voltaje de 24V, sencillamente coloque dos iguales y problema solucionado. (Todos los reguladores funcionan perfectamente de forma individual, no hay ninguno dañado, ojo)

Ciertamente me estaba excediendo un poco en el voltaje de entrada de los reguladores pero eso no era la causa del mal funcionamiento ya que el mismo exceso de Voltaje es el que le doy a los dos L7812CV en paralelo y funcionan bien...

Saludos y gracias por las ideas planteadas. 

Feliz Año 2011


----------



## elaficionado

Hola avpc79.

Mira aquí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/418251/ _ 
Felices fiestas

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## locofinal

Holaa a todos, me puse a ver casi todos los comentarios y me arde un poco la vista de tanto leer, les pido por favor si pudieran aclararme unas dudas, hice una fuente con el 7809 y el tranformador de 12 voltios de 2 amperios y se calienta mucho el integrado cuando le pongo la carga(reproductor dvd para auto con pantalla lcd marca polaroid). Le puse un disipador de aluminio  de 12 veces el tamaño del CI. pero ala pasar unos minutos se caliente mucho.


 -Será por la corriente que talvez no aguante el CI? será bueno hacerle ese circuito con el transistor tip42?
-para aumentar  la corriente a este tipo de integrados la mejor solución seria conectar 2 ci en paralelo?.

les agradesco de antemano su ayuda gracias y feliz día.

adjunto el esquema para un mejor entendimiento, talvez no me expreso bien disculpe las molestias.


----------



## Fogonazo

locofinal dijo:


> Holaa a todos, me puse a ver casi todos los comentarios y me arde un poco la vista de tanto leer, les pido por favor si pudieran aclararme unas dudas, hice una fuente con el 7809 y el tranformador de 12 voltios de 2 amperios y se calienta mucho el integrado cuando le pongo la carga(reproductor dvd para auto con pantalla lcd marca polaroid). Le puse un disipador de aluminio  de 12 veces el tamaño del CI. pero ala pasar unos minutos se caliente mucho.
> 
> 
> -Será por la corriente que talvez no aguante el CI? será bueno hacerle ese circuito con el transistor tip42?
> -para aumentar  la corriente a este tipo de integrados la mejor solución seria conectar 2 ci en paralelo?.
> 
> les agradesco de antemano su ayuda gracias y feliz día.
> 
> adjunto el esquema para un mejor entendimiento, talvez no me expreso bien disculpe las molestias.



¿ Cuanto es lo que consume tu reproductor ?
¿ Que tensión rectificada tienes sobre el electrolítico ? (Antes del LM7809)


----------



## locofinal

Gracias que rápido al responder, disculpe la demora, tuve que desarmar el transformador porque ya le había puesto cajita. Y tomé unas fotos del reproductor, del 7.4 v 2600mA es de la batería. y el otro es de la espalda del reproductor, eso de 9-12 25w supongo que soporta los dos voltajes.
-Al principio vino con una cigarrera para conectar al auto. También vino con un transformador de 110 a 9v 1.5 A que luego se quemó y por eso decidí hacer uno con 220.

-mmm si lo conecto al auto su consumo de corriente calculando los 25W sería 2A, y si fuera de la fuente de 9V sería 2.7A. Estoy equivocado?. creo que metí la pata.

-Medí el voltaje del electrolítico y es 16.2 voltios.
-El transformador es de 12V 2A

les agradezco de antemano su ayuda gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

Por lo que comentas un único regulador LM7809 *es poco*, necesitas mayor capacidad de corriente, busca en el Foro como se hace para conseguir mas corriente de ese regulador o en el propio datasheet del LMxx


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Usa el LM350  

(R1=120 ohm  R2=390 ohm + 390 ohm)
(R1= 120 ohm  R2=390 ohm + 360 ohm)

Mira la hoja de datos para ver el orden de los terminales o patas y el circuito.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## locofinal

Gracias, 

1-entonces primero probaré ponerle dos 7809 en paralelo y la salida será  entre las dos resistencias de 0.33 ohm de las patitas out de cada CI.

2-supongo que la mejor manera de aumentar la capacidad a un 78xx es como la imagen adjunta lo que no entiendo bien es esa formulita para calcular la resistencia, supongo que una de 3 ohm estaría bien para mi caso?. y para que la protección del CI también se reparta al sistema los uniré con un mismo disipador.

3-Y también probaré con el lm350, supongo que R1 es la resistencia fija y R2 es la variable?. yo no entender eso de 390 + 390, 390 + 360.
Disculpa mi ignorancia.

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

390 ohm + 390 ohm son dos resistencia de 390 ohmios conectadas en serie, es decir 780 ohmios, o de manera similar, puedes usar 390 ohm + 360 ohm (750 ohmios).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mcalf

Hola: Me presento. Soy Alfonso y en esto de la electrónica estoy verde, pero que muy verde. Disculparme si utilizo terminos que no son correctos. De todas formas intentaré hacerme entender. Os doy las gracias de antemano.

Quiero alimentar un GPS que neceista 5V y 800mA y junto con él un display de un termometro digital que necesita 0,02 mA. He utilizado el L7805, sin más, pero tengo el problema que nada más dar el contacto de la moto el GPS si alimenta, pero el termometro se queda en blanco. Alguna vez si queda funcionando,pero cuando le doy al arranque de la moto, el display se queda iluminado sin informacion. He pensado que puede ser que en los dos casos se le pide mucho a la batería (el en el primero la luz de cruce se enciende nada mas dar el contacto y en el segundo el motor de arranque.
Mi pregunta es: Hay alguna manera (¿colocando condensadores a la entrada y/o salida del 7805 y de qué capacidad?) de que a pesar de que la batería caiga de voltaje en esos dos casos, la salida de 5v se mantenga estable manteniendo, al menos, 820 mA.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Omar266

Hola soy un autodidacta aficionado a la electronica y robotica. Estoy elaborando un regulador de voltaje variable y a la vez quisiera uno fijo de 5v para usar con los microcontroladores. Esta es la adaptacion en base de varios esquemas que he visto por Internet. Una de mis dudas es que se dice que el minimo voltaje es acerca de 1.2 y 1.5, pero usando el multimetro y el voltimetro el minimo es mucho menos   0.5V. El voltimetro lo conecte directo en algunos esquemas le colocan un poteciometro y resistencia, si hago esto no avanza.  Me gustaria usar el mismo voltimetro para ambos reguladores tal vez usando un interruptor.  Otra cosa es agregarle un Buzzer que avise un corto circuito (en esl esquema pongo parte de un circuito).  Les agradeceria me dijeran si esta correcto este esquema o que cambios debo hacer. Muchas gracias


----------



## Cacho

Es que tenés un moco fiero hecho con los dos puentes rectificadores.

Fijate que la masa es, en el 317, el negativo del puente rectificador. En el 7805 tomás el tap central como masa.
Sólo podría funcionar (aunque no de lo más feliz, por el desbalance de consumo) si las dos masas no estuvieran conectadas.

La protección contra cortos que ponés ahí no se entiende, porque le falta buena parte del circuito y sobre todo, no están las conexiones. Ya de entrada nomás, si el emisor del transistor está a masa y la base va a... masa... Vamos mal ahí, no se satura nunca así.

Fijate de corregir lo de los puentes y poné el esquema completo de la protección, a ver qué es lo que se hizo ahí porque no suena a algo útil como está presentado el fragmento.

Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Es como te dice el Sr. Modeladol Cacho.
Para sacar las 2 tensiones, solo tenés que quitar el segundo puente y conectar el punto medio directamente al capacitor de filtro.


----------



## Omar266

Muchas gracias por su pronta respuesta, adjunto nuevo esquema, viendo el esquema corregido por Black Tiger 1954, hice esa corrección y como faltaba el GND lo conecte al GND del otro regulador. Estos dos circuitos quedan independientes, o debo usar un interruptor. En cuanto al Buzzer creo que no me explique bien, es para avisarme por ejemplo que están unidas las terminales de salida del regulador de voltaje y este (Buzzer) es de 12v. No me dieron su opinión acerca de los componentes utilizados. 

Muchas gracias


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Omar. La conexión azul que hiciste, no la hice por un motivo.
Creo que debe ser parte de mi maldad natural, o quizás no 
Los dos símbolos que encerré en un círculo rojo, que normalmente se llaman tierra (GND, GROUND) indican, sin necesidad de explicitarlo, que están unidas.
Esto lo digo porque cuando veas en un circuito varios componentes en distinto lado que están conectados a ese símbolo, es que están interconectados


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Mira esto, tal vez te da una idea.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Omar266

Muchísimas gracias por su ayuda, tengo el proyecto del regulador armado en la protoboard, y está funcionando a la perfección. En cuanto al Buzer se lo he agregado. Adjunto esquema cualquier corrección por favor decírmela.
gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

La resistencia de 10K está bien para la prueba, pero no sirve, porque limita la corriente de carga y disminuye el voltaje de salida.
El lugar de la resistencia de 10 K debes poner una resistencia pequeña R=0.8 / 1A = 0.82 ohm a 2W.
Debes tener en cuente que la caida de voltaje en esa resistenicia debe restarse al voltaje de salida.
Para 5V, el voltaje de salida será : Vsal= 5V - (Ildx0.82) -------> Ild= corriente de carga.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: busca un lugar el el circuito donde la resistencia de detectora de corto circuito no está en serie con la carga.

Algo sí.


----------



## Omar266

Muchas gracias por su ayuda, he terminado mi proyecto de regulador de voltaje de 5 V fijos y voltaje variable, el circuito detector de corto circuito no lo agregue. Estas son la fotos.

Muchísimas gracias


----------



## dukex

Hola Espero que álguien tenga alguna experiencia previa con esto....

Necesito encender un led que consume 16mA,  pero la señal de encendido puede estar desde 9V hasta 24V y entregar un máximo de 25mA.

Esta señal a véces se mantiene constante pero en algunos momentos cambia a ser una señal cuadrada entre 60Hz y 120Hz, en ocaciones por cortos periodos de tiempo y en ocaciones por mucho tiempo.

Podría utilizar un zener y resistencias, pero intento buscar algo mas sencillo y eficiente que no consuma más de 25mA teniendo en cuenta que la carga consume 16mA.


*En  resumen, intento que un 78L05 me regule una señal cuadrada de 9V a 24V*

*¿Alguién a intentado esto alguna vez?
¿Durará el 78L05 bajo estas condiciones?*


Gracias por su atención.



Adjunto el circuito que estoy utilizando.


----------



## pandacba

Nadie te ha contestado por la naturaleza de la pregunta, no podes preguntar lo obvio, porque no realizas la prueba vos mismo para ver que resulta, lo cual es un tanto más que obvio el resultado

Lee la hoja de datos y alli podes darte cuenta si lo que estas planteando es correcto, lee todo el hilo de este tipic y también tendras muchas respuestas

la solución es tan simple como sencilla pero no has leido muy bien este hilo   sacaste la cuenta de cuanto es la disipación en la peor condición por vos mismos planteada? y alli date cuenta si tu pregunta esta bien enfocada y si leiste todo el hilo y si lo entendiste.....


----------



## dukex

Hice la pregunta debido a que és una situación muy particular  que está fuera del uso normal de éste dispositivo.

Claro que hice algunas pruebas,  Pero no cuento con el generador de señal adecuado. 

Entonces utilicé una señal cuadrada con frecuencia de 5Hz y 12VDC,  ví con el osciloscópio que se formaba un pequeño rizo a la salida de los 5V, cuando la señal cuadrada alcanzaba los 12V.  Pero nada del otro mundo, parecía funcionar correctamente......

Al final utilicé otro método para mi problema, por que llegué a la conclusión que iba a sobre pasar los 85°C.

La peor condición és:

Vin = 24V
Io   = 25mA

entonces:

Potencia disipada = (24V-5V)*25mA = 0.475W
Resistencia térmica = 230°C/W -----> 0.475W * 230°C/W

Calentamiento------> 110°C

Igual pensé que si sólo había Io = 16mA y Vin = 18V  entonces tal véz trabajaría por debajo de la temperatura máxima,  pero no sería recomendable.

Supuse que esto combinado con el Rechazo de rizado no permitiría el funcionamiento adecuado de lo que estaba buscando.

Voy a seguir tu consejo panda, voy a leer mejor el datasheet, por que ya tengo es curiosidad....  tal vés me funcionó con 5Hz, pero otras frecuencias mas altas pueden ser rechazadas.

Voy a leer y tratar de conseguir un generador de señales para probar.


----------



## sergio mejia

hola
 por favor alguien que me diga una referencia para dos reguladores de voltajes fijos de +37v y -37v es para hacer un amplificador por lo que nesestio mínimo que me soporte 3 amperios por favor
gracias


----------



## dukex

No creo que sea fácil conseguir un CI, más bien te va a tocar con  reguladores ajustables.

saludos.


----------



## pandacba

No vienen reguladores estandard para esas tensiones, pero nada impide utilzar uno fijo con transistor de paso para los 3A y utilzar por ejemplo un 7824 y un zener de 12+1n4007 en el terminal que deberia ir a masa y masa, con eso alcanzarias tu objetivo


----------



## Electronec

sergio mejia dijo:


> hola
> por favor alguien que me diga una referencia para dos reguladores de voltajes fijos de +37v y -37v es para hacer un amplificador por lo que nesestio mínimo que me soporte 3 amperios por favor
> gracias



Bienvenido a FE.

Podrias postear el tipo de ampli que vas a hacer, porque lo mas seguro que no necesites regulación. En este caso, con un trafo de 24v + 24v o 30v + 30v al rectificarlo y filtrarlo vas a tener unos valores muy aproximados. De esta forma te evitas mucho calor innecesrio a disipar en la fuente.

Saludos.


----------



## sergio mejia

electronec tienes ra*Z*on no nesesita regulacion pero es q*UE* como casi todos los ampli lleva un transformador dificil de hacer y deun valor no comercial gracias a todos por su respuesta. este es el q*UE* quiero aser pero de un solo canal y sin el ecuali*Z*ador q*UE* viene en el plano http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_tda7294_mic_01.php


----------



## Fogonazo

construyasuvideorockola.com dijo:
			
		

> ...............uniendo un amplificador estereo con dos tda7294 al preamplificador de micrófono y línea con control de tonos de tres bandas, *diseñado por Tupolev de ForosdeElectronica.Com*, obteniendo como resultado un sistema de sonido con excelentes prestaciones y gran utilidad para las video rockolas con karaoke...........



Ver el archivo adjunto 43787

*! No more comments ¡*​


----------



## pandacba

El utilzizar fuentes reguladas en amplificdores de potencia no es descabellado, se lo puede encontrar en equipos comerciales.
Sugerido por importantes fabricantes de semiconductores 

En un amplificador a plena carga, la tensión nominal tendra a bajar, ante el consumo, el mayor problema que se suscita es que las señales en pasajes fuertes no necesariamente son simetricas por lo que el consumo en ambas ramas se hace desigual, perdiendo momentaneamente la simetria, esto se debe  a la resistencia interna de la fuente, que en una muy sencilla es elevada, cuando se utiliza reguladores de tensión la resistencia de la fuente disminuye considerablemente y desaparencen ese tipo de problemas

En el foro hay un hilo que habla sobre la resistencia interna de las fuentes


----------



## sergio mejia

fogonazo disculpa pero no entiendo a caso ay algo malo en que quiera hacer ese circuito, disculpa la ignorancia pero no entendí el mensaje gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

sergio mejia dijo:


> fogonazo disculpa pero no entiendo a caso ay algo malo en que quiera hacer ese circuito, disculpa la ignorancia pero no entendí el mensaje gracias



Vuelve a leer mi mensaje, en particular lo que esta en negrilla.
*NO* me estoy refiriendo a tu proyecto.


----------



## losc

zaiz dijo:


> Opino que no tienes porqué disculparte. Vienes aquí para pedir consejo.
> 
> Efectivamente, tu transformador debe ser "24 volts con tap". Así es como se pide en la tienda y eso quiere decir que tendrá 12-0-12.
> 
> ---------------------------------------
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> Ahora, aparte y sólo como comentario:
> 
> Por otro lado, si conectas así como te pongo en este dibujo, no tienes que cambiar el transformador, con el que tienes puedes lograr el voltaje que requieres. Sólo tienes que poner 4 diodos (o un puente de diodos) en lugar de 2. Y también será de onda completa.



MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS ! la verdad no lei todo desde el principio cual era lo que buscaba el sr. pero creo que lo mismo que lo mio, crear una fuente que me de 5vcc 9vcc y 12vcc, compre un tranf asi igual que el pensando lo mismo pero el profe solo nos hizo el diagrama con 2 diodos la duda era que de donde sacaba digamos la otra linea para tener 12vcc ya que despues de los dos diodos mi tension es de 7.6 8 el tranfo me da 14.2v no 12 ) bueno yo me entiendo creo pero si ! yo tmb queria saber como Tener 12vcc !! teniendo un tranfo 12 0 12 tendré que aregarle otros 2 diodos ! MUCHISISISISISISIMAS GRACIAS !


----------



## cox

Hola a tod@s

#EZVALLA, pág 9,10 aprox decis que es mejor usar los LM porque tiene menos ruido interno, pero que hay una aplicacion en el datasheet del78XX que se mejora el rechazo a ripple en 80db....

bueno me estoy volviendo viejo tratando de encontrarlo, lo único que encontre en el datasheet de national al respecto (L78S00 SERIES) es la imagen adjunta... y la duda ya para todos o el que quiera responder tambien, es que catzo es lo de 120hz un crystal??? es el valor (x2) de línea de los yanquis?



saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

cox dijo:


> ....... es el valor (x2) de línea de los yanquis?.......



Correcto, al rectificar la tensión de red (Onda completa) aparece un rizado del doble de la frecuencia de la línea.

Respecto a los reguladores, la línea LM3xx (Regulables) posee mejores prestaciones respecto a ruido y rechazo que la linea LM7xxx (Fijos) y además tienen 500mA mas de capacidad de corriente.


----------



## cox

Gracias Fogonazo 


¿Entonces ése cuadrado que dice 120hz está a modo indicativo nomas?

sólo con el cap de 1uf ya es sufciente para contarrestarlo? en nuestro caso, .47uf?


Salutti per tutti


----------



## luisvc91

Hola.
Tengo una duda, a ver si me explico.
Converti los 30V de mi transformador en +-15V a traves de una masa virtual. El circuito se componia de un A0, varias resistencias un par de transsitores de potencia ect...
La cosa es que esos +-15V los quiero transformar en una salida estable de +-5V (el transformador no es exacto). Para ello usare 7905 y 7805 (negativo y positivo respectivamente. Ahora la pregunta es, ¿Como funcionan estos integrados conectando la patilla de masa (GND) a la masa virtual de mi circuito?, es decir, (no quiero que me entiendan mal como que no quiero probarlo) alguien sabe si funcionara correctamente el circuito?
Saludos


----------



## ixak1

Eh buscado en todo el hilo, leí y busque en google, en el buscador de FE, en todos lados ( así di con este hilo ) de como calcular la entrada de un 78xx..  cual es el voltaje máximo permitido ? es decir puedo alimentar con 30v sin rectificar? para un 7812, si es posible ¿necesito disipador?  como lo calculo ? esto con el fin de alimentar el pre y el amplificador con el mismo transformador . les agredeceria la ayuda incluso los sapes por no buscar bien o algo asi...


----------



## D@rkbytes

ixak1 dijo:


> Eh buscado en todo el hilo, leí y busque en google, en el buscador de FE, en todos lados ( así di con este hilo ) de como calcular la entrada de un 78xx..  cual es el voltaje máximo permitido ? es decir puedo alimentar con 30v sin rectificar? para un 7812, si es posible ¿necesito disipador?  como lo calculo ? esto con el fin de alimentar el pre y el amplificador con el mismo transformador . les agredeceria la ayuda incluso los sapes por no buscar bien o algo asi...


Seguro que buscaste bien ? Yo me tarde muy poco en encontrar todo lo que quieres saber.
vMax Permitido 35V Datasheet 78XX Cálculo de disipadores
Siempre que trabajes con Circuitos Integrados debes usar corriente directa. Los reguladores son CI


----------



## Fogonazo

ixak1 dijo:


> Eh buscado en todo el hilo, leí y busque en google, en el buscador de FE, en todos lados ( así di con este hilo ) de como calcular la entrada de un 78xx..  *cual es el voltaje máximo permitido ?*


Eso te lo dice el datasheet del reguador.


> *es decir puedo alimentar con 30v sin rectificar?*


¿ Como _*"Sin rectificar"*_ ?


> para un 7812, si es posible ¿necesito disipador?  como lo calculo ?


Eso depende del consumo de tu circuito y la caída de tensión sobre el regulador.


----------



## Emilianolp87

Hola! Hago una pregunta y me disculpo de antemano si ya fue respondida en algunas de las 19 pàginas que tiene el tema. Precisaría saber que pasa si al regulador le aplico la misma tensión a la cual regula. Es decir, por ejemplo si alimento con 9 volt un regulador de 9volt... Entiendo que no va a funcionar "correctamente" ya que necesita al menos 3 volt por encima, pero significa esto que con el tiempo se va a dañar y dejar de funcionar?? Muchas gracias por vuestro tiempo!


----------



## Fogonazo

Emilianolp87 dijo:


> Hola! Hago una pregunta y me disculpo de antemano si ya fue respondida en algunas de las 19 pàginas que tiene el tema. Precisaría saber que pasa si al regulador le aplico la misma tensión a la cual regula. Es decir, por ejemplo si alimento con 9 volt un regulador de 9volt... Entiendo que no va a funcionar "correctamente" ya que necesita al menos 3 volt por encima, pero significa esto que con el tiempo se va a dañar y dejar de funcionar?? Muchas gracias por vuestro tiempo!



Si el regulador no tiene unos 3V en su entrada, mas que en la salida *no* regula *ni *ajusta.


----------



## D@rkbytes

Emilianolp87 dijo:


> Hola! Hago una pregunta y me disculpo de antemano si ya fue respondida en algunas de las 19 pàginas que tiene el tema. Precisaría saber que pasa si al regulador le aplico la misma tensión a la cual regula. Es decir, por ejemplo si alimento con 9 volt un regulador de 9volt... Entiendo que no va a funcionar "correctamente" ya que necesita al menos 3 volt por encima, pero significa esto que con el tiempo se va a dañar y dejar de funcionar?? Muchas gracias por vuestro tiempo!


Si aplicas la misma tensión a la que regula tendras menor voltaje a la salida.
No se dañaria si le aplicas menos voltaje a la entrada.
Se dañaria si le aplicas mayor voltaje que el que soporta. Mas de 25V lo dañaria.


----------



## Emilianolp87

Ok, mi principal duda era si se romperà con el tiempo, entiendo entonces que seguirà funcionando, pero mal... Muchas gracias!


----------



## albertoxx

Por lo que puede ver Fairchild y National tienen planteamientos similares pero no iguales en sus formulas para los calculos de las resistencias, encontrarme con las formulas de national que no las habia encontrado hasta que gracias al link del aficionado las encontre y es mucho mas practica que la de fairchild pero mi pregunta es como llegaron a deducir esas formulas (los pasos que dieron) por que seria de mucha ayuda didactica aprender como llegar a esas formulas ya que por lo que lei al principio de este tema es algo que nos cuesta a bastantes.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.






Ireg = Ip  + Ib

Ip = Ireg - Ib

*R1 = Vbe / Ip*

Ib = Ic / Beta

R1 = Vbe / ( Ireg - Ic / Beta)

Iomax = Ireg + Ic

Ic = Iomax - Ireg

R1 = Vbe / (Ireg - (Iomax - Ireg) / Beta) 

R1 = Beta x Vbe / (Beta x Ireg + Ireg - Iomax)

*R1 = Beta x Vbe / [ Ireg x (Beta + 1) - Iomax ]*

Ireg x (Beta + 1) - Iomax > 0

*(Beta + 1) > Iomax / Ireg*

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jasonxdied

Hola necesito que revisen este circuito si esta bien conectado, ya que queme dos reguladores y no quiero quemar otro. Seria un diseño de fuente regulada doble +-18v. Los reguladores que dispongo son 7818cv y ka7918, para que revisen los datasheet. La fuente a regular es una fuente puente rectificada de +-24v, y el circuito a alimentar es un preamplificador con lo que creo que no consume mas de 1A (el cual es el maximo), es el preamplificador Rotel de Mnicolau.
Saludos y espero su respuesta.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/regulador.png/


----------



## cesarlost

una pregunta a todos los foreros quiero hacer una fuente simetrica regulada de +12  -12 volts usando los reguladores 7812 y 7912 pero no logro conseguir un transformador de 15 volts con tap central que es lo que me pide el circuito para alimentarlo mi pregunta es puedo usar un transformador de 9 volts con tap central para alimentar este circuito? Gracias de antemano me hubiera gustado poder anexar el diagrama pero no lo pude hacer. Quiero alimentar el filtro pasabajos de construya su video rockola y la fuente tambien se encuentra ahi



el transformador que les comento mide en su salida de extremo a extremo 18 volts y entre un extremo y su tap central 9 volts


----------



## Pelelalo

cesarlost dijo:


> una pregunta a todos los foreros quiero hacer una fuente simetrica regulada de +12  -12 volts usando los reguladores 7812 y 7912 pero no logro conseguir un transformador de 15 volts con tap central que es lo que me pide el circuito para alimentarlo mi pregunta es puedo usar un transformador de 9 volts con tap central para alimentar este circuito? Gracias de antemano me hubiera gustado poder anexar el diagrama pero no lo pude hacer. Quiero alimentar el filtro pasabajos de construya su video rockola y la fuente tambien se encuentra ahi
> 
> 
> 
> el transformador que les comento mide en su salida de extremo a extremo 18 volts y entre un extremo y su tap central 9 volts



Vamos a ver, nunca lo he probado, pero puedo decirte que para una fuente simetrica +-15V utilizo un trafo con tap central en 12+12V. Funciona sin problemas, ya que el voltaje sube un poco después del rectificador y los condensadores. Concretamente, creo que sube un factor 1.4. Luego 9x1.4=12.6V. Puff, un poco justo. A lo mejor el 7812 necesita algo más de 0.8V para regularte los 12V.


----------



## Scooter

Dependiendo de la corriente igual puedes rectificar media onda y entonces te vale un trafo de salida única.
Otra opción es usar dos transformadores.


----------



## cosmefulanito04

El 7812 necesita 14,5v como mínimo a la entrada.


----------



## Omar266

Hola, hace un tiempo uds. Me ayudaron a elaborar un regulador de voltaje con salida variable y  otra a 5v con Transformador de 1A.  He conseguido un transformador  de 3A.  Disculpen mi ignorancia.   Deseo que las salidas sean de 3A  o por lo menos la parte variable. Mis inquietudes son las siguientes.
1) Qué pasaría si solo intercambio solo los transformadores. Por ejemplo la salida sería de 1 A ?. 
2) En la parte variable hago cambios como el regulador LM350, condensador 4700uF  y en la parte fija lo dejo tal como esta.
3) Si hago cambios en la dos partes (fija y variable) . que cambios debo hacer. Se que en la fija se debe usar un transistor como esta en la hoja de datos del LM7805
Le agradecería mucho su ayuda.


----------



## Pelelalo

Con esa corriente los integrados se tostarían. Ninguno aguantaría. Cambiar el LM317 por el LM350 es la opción teórica, ya que éste último aguanta los 3A. Aunque es un poco justo, dudo que siempre le pidas esa corriente. Otra opción, ya comentada en el foro, es poner dos reguladores en paralelo. Por ahí los hay que han puesto hasta 3.

El LM7805 no aguanta tampoco esa corriente. Y ese cambio que haces supongo que es para regular altas corrientes, pero no parece que te permita suministrar 3A. Si la carga lo pidiese supongo que se quedaría hecho polvo.


----------



## moises95

El lm7818 Admite maximo 33V y 1A.

Mi transformador da 43V en alterna y unos 3A.

Yo quiero conectar la fuente a un portatil que consume unos 3A. Entonces tengo que usar el circuito de alta corriente de salida con el transistor...

Creo que el transistor puede y sobra segun el datasheet...Collector Current (DC) - 6 A, porque por el colector es por donde saldrá la corriente... 

Ahora hay un problema, el integrado no aguanta mas de 33v... 


Y segun este esquema: 



Creo que puedo solucionar el problema de la tension de entrada con la resistencia R1 que va a la pata 1  del regulador (input).

Para ello tendría que calcular la resistencia ¿No? (R1)


Nota: Creo que he dado lo necesario, datos del datasheet, el transformador, lo que voy a hacer... Al final solo queda si esta bien lo que quiero hacer.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Más económico es que te compres una fuente para tu computadora, que hacer lo que tienes en mente.

Una fuente de 18Vcc a partir de 43Vca es algo muy ineficiente, es decir vas a gastar mas energía de la que necesitas.
Supongamos que una fuente de 18Vcc 3A, necesita 25Vcc x 3A = 75 W
Si convertimos los 43Vca en voltaje continuo será 60.6 V, cuando esta fuente consuma 3A disipará 181,8 W. Restamos a esta potencia la potencia que consumes la fuente de 18Vcc, tendremos 106W que se desperdician en calor (no se utiliza), pero tendras que pagar en el recibo o factura del consumo de electricidad.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## yoelmicro

Es interesante destacar que los reguladores fijos pueden entregar una tensión más baja, esto es posible si en el pin del común aplican tensión inversa.
Por ejemplo...
  Un regulador de +5 Volt (7805) puede entregar 3 volt siempre y cuando le apliques una tensión de -2Vdc entre el terminal común y tierra.
  También podemos hacer controlar la tensión si logramos un laso positivo de realimentación (Buck) siempre y cuando la ganancia es igual 1.

  En cuanto tenga un poco de tiempo les demuestro como lograr lo comentado.


----------



## josephegm

tengo una duda, quiero fabricar una fuente con 7809, en el datachet vi que el ampejare maximo era 1,5 
¿si conecto 2 o mas 7809 podría obtener mas amperaje, obviamente con el transformador necesario? ¿afectaría en algo a la fuente?


----------



## R-Mario

La respuesta a tu pregunta es.... SI, Y no afectaria siempre y cuando todos los componentes esten bien dimencionados


----------



## Don Plaquetin

y coloca un buen capacitor de 6500µF  para que tengas una buena entrega frente a cargas de bajo resistencia


----------



## opamp

josephegm, no he visto ningun datasheet de la serie 78xx, 79xx, LM317, LM337, etc que recomiende colocar los reguladores en paralelo.
El 7809 es de 1Amp / 15W ,...en la hojas de  su DATA indica; Vmin:8.55V, Vmax:9.45V, como te das cuenta es muy díficil colocar componentes en paralelo con tanta diferencia.
En el datasheet te indica como elevar el amperaje,....en el post Nº367 de ELAFICIONADO te lo describe con mayor detalle.


----------



## carl69

tengo un transformador que quiero conectar a la corrente direcamente y que de alli el regulador me arroje 5 V... el trnsformador es de 127 - 24 V, el circuito que esta a continuación es correcto ?


----------



## R-Mario

Y dale con la necesada de querer bajar de altos voltajes a bajos voltajes, eso es una barbaridad haz cuentas rapidas 24v - 5v = 20v que se tienen que eliminar, luego multiplica esos 20v por la corriente que vas a manejar y que tienes? Un aparato que funciona mas como calefaccion que como fuente


----------



## carl69

Ajna dijo:


> Y dale con la necesada de querer bajar de altos voltajes a bajos voltajes, eso es una barbaridad haz cuentas rapidas 24v - 5v = 20v que se tienen que eliminar, luego multiplica esos 20v por la corriente que vas a manejar y que tienes? Un aparato que funciona mas como calefaccion que como fuente



lo que pasa es que un profesor me pidio eso, tengo un proyecto que se alimenta con 5 V y pues con unas pilas basta pero me dijo quiero que se pueda conectar a la toma de luz y que obviamente no se queme asi que quiero que le pongas un regulador  le dije pero para que no es necesario


----------



## R-Mario

A lo que me refiero es que se debe usar un transformador mas apropiado, si quieres tener 5V pues usa un transformador que te unos 6Vca para que cuando rectifiques y filtres te quede algo como 7 voltios de CD  y no se tenga que disipar tanta energia. O si la intencion es que el profesor lo vea conectado a la tomacorriente pues compra un eliminador de 5V o usa alguno reciclado de algun celular que entrege 5V. Aunque viendolo de otra forma no creo que tu circuito consuma mucha corriente asi que si podrias hacer lo que quieres hacer


----------



## opamp

Para que Ajna no te llame la tensión con razon , podrías emplear el LM317 y la tienes ajustable desde 1.25VDC hasta más de 27VDC,


----------



## carl69

si, el circuito es simple, es la simulacion de una cerradura electrica, tecleas la contraseña se habre, la tecleas mal 3 veces y suena una alarma


----------



## andbrs

hola con animo de seguir las recomendaciones decici no abrir otro tema simplemente preguntasr si puedo conectar digamos un 7805 un 7809 7912 y un 7812 para tener varias salidas de diferentes tipos,
por la corriente no hay problema y le compraria un disipador a cada uno 
me basaria en el siguiente circuito
http://es.scribd.com/doc/4715098/Fuente-de-voltaje-5v-12v-12v
es el mismo de la imagen
gracias de antemano


----------



## R-Mario

Una respuesta rapida seria SI, si se puede


----------



## andbrs

gracias por responder una pregunta lo unico seria que a cada salida digamos 9v seria colocarle el condensador ceramico??
gracias


----------



## R-Mario

Exacto, cada regulador lleva un capacitor de 0.1uF a la salida pero seria bueno colocar uno de 10uF tambien. Solo recuerda que si los pones en cascada, asi como en la imagen osea el 7805 a la salida del 7812, entonces el 7812 va a sufrir la carga conectada a los 12V mas la carga conectada a 5V, lo ideal seria que tuvieras un devanado en el secundario para cada regulador, pero como supongo no lo tienes pues creo que es mejor hacerlo asi


----------



## andbrs

gracias por responder    disculpa es que conseguí los 78l09 y 79l12 y unos 7805 y 7812 escuche  que la diferencia,  es que los l entregan 0.5 A y los otros sacan 1A y mi transformador saca un 1A  mi pregunta es que si coloco  estos así me explotaran por la diferencia de corriente sin conectarle nada, recuerdo que la fuente es para pocas carga de corriente.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

La corriente depende de la carga, es decir, si la carga pide 0.2A, eso es, lo que da el transdornador.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Los 78XX y 79XX tienen protección interna de sobre corriente.


----------



## andbrs

gracias por responder...
es decir que no me causaría ningún problema siempre y cuando la carga no pida mas 0.5 a???


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Si la carga pide más de 0.5A, la proteción interna lo protege.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## andbrs

gracias por responder...
ya arme esta fuente : http://es.scribd.com/doc/4715098/Fuente-de-voltaje-5v-12v-12v
en protoboard y me funciono muy bien me saco bien los valores (difieren en mas o menos 0.04 v pero va dentro de la tolerancia) ahora como puedo agregarle un led, que me diga cuando esta encendida la fuente, en que parte sin que esto me afecte el voltaje.
gracias de antemano


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Tonmil

Buenas tardes, Yo necesito una fuente de 5,9,12 todos positivos, seria algo similar a esto cierto, el positivo del puente de diodos al  Vin de los reguladores y en negativo a la tierra?
disculpen falta de experiencia.


----------



## andbrs

estas en lo cierto.. te dejo un ejemplo este tiene 5 12 y -12 v pero quitale el -12 y despues de la funete de 12 colocale la de 9v
http://es.scribd.com/doc/4715098/Fuente-de-voltaje-5v-12v-12v


----------



## Tonmil

Muchas gracias andres1594 por la respuesta.

saludos
Milton


----------



## Nandre

Hola gente como les va espero que bien les hago una consulta he leido que los reguladores presentan conflictos para alimentar equipos de rf que la solucion es colocar un inductor en serie al positivo de la salida del regulador junto con los condensadores en cascada.
Mi pregunta es si yo deseo hacer una fuente con varias salidas reguladas podria utilizar un inductor toroidal como el que tienen a la salida de las fuentes de pc donde todos los voltajes de salida pasan por el mismo inductor aislados entre si por el alambre esmaltado?
Gracias saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Si se puede pero estate seguro de no hacer un corto con el alambre.

Si el esquema bajo prueba se encuentra correctamente desacoplado no debería ser necesario el inductor en la fuente misma, con un capacitor cerámico sobre los bornes de salida debe alcanzar.


----------



## Nandre

Muchas gracias por la ayuda fogonazo en breve estaria terminando la fuente y queria comentarles una experiencia que tuve con los reguladores
Hace tiempo atras tenia un circuito muy simple que constaban de 2 bulbos de temperatura que manejaban 2 reeles de 12 alimentado todo por un 7812, resulta que al poco tiempo de funcionar el circuito y activarse y desactivarse los reeles el regulador se ponia en corto, probe con varios reguladores y al poco tiempo lo mismo hasta que me di cuenta que la tension inversa que genera la bobina del reele al desconectarse quemaba el regulador. Puse un diodo en paralelo a la bobina y se fue el problema.
Corrjanme si me equivoco,  convendria poner un diodo grande en paralelo a la salida asi se protegen
 los reguladores de posibles tensiones rebote ?
gracias saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Nandre dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la ayuda . . . .



Sip, si es una fuente de uso general a la que le vas a conectar cualquier cosa, es conveniente agregar un diodo polarizado en oposición a la salida y otro haciendo "Puente" entre entrada y salida del regulador, también polarizado en oposición. Unos *1N4004* te servirán para hacerlo.


----------



## darkao

hola, tengo un transformador de 24vac y queria hacer una fuente con varias salidas fijas (24, 12, 9, 5) para hacer un entrenador. Queria saber si puedo conectar un regulador de tensión a la salida del siguiente y dejarlos todos encadenados, o si por lo contrario es mejor sacarles la Vin de la salida del filtro


----------



## chclau

encadenarlos es mejor, de esa manera los reguladores de baja tension disipan menos potencia. Por otra parte, si los encadenas, los reguladores de mayor tension condcuiran mas corriente que si no los encadenas. La solucion ideal depende de tu aplicacion.


----------



## yoyohlp

Chicos, una consulta un tanto básica pero prefiero hacerla antes que mandarme una macana grande ya que soy hobbista en esto:

Mi proyecto es el siguiente:
Suelo tener 2 baterias de 12v de auto para iluminaria pero, por el uso, no están en 12v de carga continuamente. Por eso, mi idea es que cuando tengan bajo voltaje (por ej, 10v c/u) conectarlas en serie (20v en total), y a través de un regulador, seguir utilizando 12v.
Este regulador tiene que entregar una corriente de 4A en 12v (es para 4 tubos fluorescentes de 12v). 

Mi intención es utilizar 1 o 2 transistores D13007K (de los que tengo acá por las viejas fuentes ATX) en lugar de los recomendados 2N3055. Creen que podría funcionar para ese consumo?

Les adjunto las especificaciones del transistor D13007 (no sé porqué motivo parece no existir en internet la versión K): http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/datasheets/d13007.pdf

Otra duda, veo que dentro de la ganancia, me da un valor minimo de entre 5  y 8, y un máximo de entre 30 y 60. Con cuál debo hacer los calculos para determinar la corriente que sale del 7812?

Saludos


----------



## djgarrido

Estoy haciendo un proyecto completo es decir desde la fuente de alimentación hasta el amplificador con filtros.

Tras realizar la fuente por separado me da los valores que yo quiero es decir 14.8V a la salida con una entrada al 7815 de 25V.

La cosa rara es que cuando pongo en carga la fuente enseguida se me vá a 2-4V.

El amplificador está bien puesto que con una fuente de taller me funciona y al máximo de potencia me consume alrededor de 1.7A a 15V que és lo máximo que me puede consumir el circuito.

No quiero cambiar los componentes por que me funcionan muy bien y el regimen de pontencia me satisface ademas de su facilidad a la hora de construir la PCB con pocos componentes.


----------



## Fogonazo

djgarrido dijo:


> Estoy haciendo un proyecto completo es decir desde la fuente de alimentación hasta el amplificador con filtros.
> 
> Tras realizar la fuente por separado me da los valores que yo quiero es decir 14.8V a la salida con una entrada al 7815 de 25V.
> 
> La cosa rara es que cuando pongo en carga la fuente enseguida se me vá a 2-4V.
> 
> El amplificador está bien puesto que con una fuente de taller me funciona y al máximo de potencia me consume alrededor de 1.7A a 15V que és lo máximo que me puede consumir el circuito.
> 
> No quiero cambiar los componentes por que me funcionan muy bien y el regimen de pontencia me satisface ademas de su facilidad a la hora de construir la PCB con pocos componentes.




¿ Que parte de *"Esa configuración de fuente NO te sirve"* es la que no entendiste ?

Por mas que tengas los componentes, te gusten sus colores y te parezcan bonitos, *"Si NO te sirven, ! NO te sirven ¡ "
*

Mira en este archivo como se hace para aumentar la corriente disponible de un regulador, Figura Nº 14, el esquema es válido para un regulador ajustable como el LM317 o uno fijo como la serie LM78xx

http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/lm317.pdf


----------



## djgarrido

Gracias otravez Fogonazo no te entendí bien antes.

Creo que he encontrado el formato adecuado pero todavia no tengo muy claro como aumentarle la corriente.

Dejo adjunto un esquema que creo que me sirve, aunque la parte reguladora no es la misma para 15V, ¿no?

Es decir, cojo el esquema donde ya está sacando los +15V y le sumo la parte de arriba que creo que es la de aumento de corriente del otro esquema, ¿no?


----------



## Fogonazo

djgarrido dijo:


> Gracias otravez Fogonazo no te entendí bien antes.
> 
> Creo que he encontrado el formato adecuado pero todavia no tengo muy claro como aumentarle la corriente.
> 
> Dejo adjunto un esquema que creo que me sirve, aunque la parte reguladora no es la misma para 15V, ¿no?
> 
> Es decir, cojo el esquema donde ya está sacando los +15V y le sumo la parte de arriba que creo que es la de aumento de corriente del otro esquema, ¿no?



Ver el archivo adjunto 108888​
El transistor TIP73 (Puede ser cualquier otro NPN de potencia, incluyendo tu 2N3055) es el encargado de aumentar la corriente. Y el regulador es el encargado de, redundancia, regular y estabilizar la tensión.


*Edit:*

Otra alternativa con transistor PNP


----------



## djgarrido

Gracias Fogonazo, tendré que pedir el lm317 aunque no me queda claro que ventajas tiene respecto al 7815.
Se supone que ambos son reguladores. ¿No?


----------



## Fogonazo

djgarrido dijo:


> Gracias Fogonazo, tendré que pedir el lm317 aunque no me queda claro que ventajas tiene respecto al 7815.
> Se supone que ambos son reguladores. ¿No?



El esquema te sirve tanto para un LM317 como para cualquiera de la línea LM78xx

El LM371 posee mas estabilidad, mas capacidad de corriente y es ajustable.


----------



## tinchusbest

Una pregunta: Porque no se le pone a los transistores de potencia las resistencias de colector y emisor.Porque las unicas que vi fueron resistencias en el emisor en la configuracion que llevas mas de 1 transistor;obvio que es para estabilizar los mismos para que trabajen igual


----------



## williamKNOWLES

Fogonazo dijo:


> 1) NO soy Sr. Fogonazo, solo Fogonazo, de la otra forma suena demasiado formal.
> 2) El circuito no apareció.
> 
> Los reguladores de la linea 78XX poseen una tolerancia.
> Por ejemplo el LM7805 podría entregar entre 4,8 y 5,2VCC y sería correcto.
> Si te da 5,7V algo anda mal, cuando publiques tu esquema vemos.
> Revisa el correcto conexionado de los reguladores según el datasheet



Me gustaria saber si de pronto sea cual sea el voltaje de entrada siempre te dará 4.8 y 5.2 voltios?? lo que pasa esque tengo una batería de li-ion y esta solo produce hasta los 3.7V. y quisiera subirlos a por lo menos 5V. cómo puedo hacer...??

Hola disculpa de pronto crees que se pueda hacer algo como lo que acabas de presentar, pero tratando de aumentar el voltaje es decir, una bateria de li-ion da 3.7V pero se requieren min 5V es eso posible, y si lo es cómo lo puedo hacer.???


----------



## Fogonazo

williamKNOWLES dijo:


> Me gustaria saber si de pronto sea cual sea el voltaje de entrada siempre te dará 4.8 y 5.2 voltios??


Para que te entregue 5Vcc necesitas unos 7,5 a 8Vcc mínimos en la entrada.


> lo que pasa esque tengo una batería de li-ion y esta solo produce hasta los 3.7V. y quisiera subirlos a por lo menos 5V. cómo puedo hacer...??
> 
> Hola disculpa de pronto crees que se pueda hacer algo como lo que acabas de presentar, pero tratando de aumentar el voltaje es decir, una bateria de li-ion da 3.7V pero se requieren min 5V es eso posible, y si lo es cómo lo puedo hacer.???



Si deseas obtener 5Vcc a partir de una tensión de 3,7vcc necesitas un milagro o un convertidor CC-CC


----------



## williamKNOWLES

Fogonazo dijo:


> Para que te entregue 5Vcc necesitas unos 7,5 a 8Vcc mínimos en la entrada.
> 
> 
> Si deseas obtener 5Vcc a partir de una tensión de 3,7vcc necesitas un milagro o un convertidor CC-CC



Jajaja, bueno chicos gracias. pero con qué puedo empezar a buscar un convertidor CC-cc o sea me refiero integrado...


----------



## Fogonazo

williamKNOWLES dijo:


> Jajaja, bueno chicos gracias. pero con qué puedo empezar a buscar un convertidor CC-cc o sea me refiero integrado...



Comienza por aquí:

http://witronica.com/fuente-alimentacion-conmutadas


----------



## Nandre

hola a todos queria consultarles algo que he visto en algunas fuentes de alimentacion, puede ser que la salida de 3.3v se obtenga de la salida de 5v utilizando un par de diodos en serie?? es mejor usar los diodos o un regulador tipo lm3940 o lm7833 para emplear en una carga variable
En el caso de los reguladores variables para que es el diodo que recomiendan poner entre la salida y la pata de ajuste??, sera posible usar diodos zener para sacar voltages precisos como 3.3v
saludos


----------



## pachulasota

Hola foro! Tengo una consulta. Necesito regular 9V pero a 2 amperes de salida y no consigo el regulador L78S09CV. Cabría la posibilidad de usar dos 7809 de 1 A? Gracias de antemano!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Busca LM78T09.
El LM350 también te puede servir ( R1=120 ohmios, R2=360 ohmios)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## rgchurion

Buen día, quiero preguntar algo, al 7809 le coloqué a la salida un condensador de 470uF a 50V para alimentar un switch de red LAN el cual trabaja a 9V 500mA, pero de un momento a otro el 7809 se colocó en corto y pasaban los 24V al switch ocasionándome problemas de bloqueo del aparato.  Cómo podría hacer para que en caso de que el 7809 se queme no deje pasar voltaje a la salida??, o cómo protejer para que no se queme si lo tengo conectado a dos baterías en serie que arrojan 28V aproximadamente, Gracias.


----------



## D@rkbytes

rgchurion dijo:


> Buen día, quiero preguntar algo.
> Al 7809 le coloqué a la salida un condensador de 470uF a 50V para alimentar un switch de red LAN el cual trabaja a 9V 500mA, pero de un momento a otro el 7809 se colocó en corto y pasaban los 24V al switch ocasionándome problemas de bloqueo del aparato.
> ¿Cómo podría hacer para que en caso de que el 7809 se queme no deje pasar voltaje a la salida?
> ¿O cómo proteger para que no se queme si lo tengo conectado a dos baterías en serie que arrojan 28V aproximadamente?
> Gracias.


Algo sencillo es poner un fusible a la entrada del regulador y un diodo Zener de 9.1V a la salida del regulador, éste se pondrá en corto si se superan los 9 Voltios y se abrirá el fusible.

Otra opción sería colocar un circuito de protección por sobre voltaje con un comparador.

Suerte.


----------



## weber45

Estoy de acuerdo con Darkbite y no olvidarse de poner la resistencia al zener calculada segun la corriente de consumo (500ma), espero te sirva el consejo,inclusive me animaria a decirte que no le pongas el condensador y si es asi que sea pequeño 100ufX25,total no es para audio.


----------



## seaarg

En mi caso, tengo un circuito que necesita 5v, -5v, 2.75v y -2.75v

Parto de una fuente switching regulada de 5v y -5v y agrego unos reguladores 78L05 y 79L05 de la siguiente forma:



Con esto, al regulador positivo se le da una referencia negativa para que de una tension mas baja de su tension fija y al negativo se le da referencia positiva para lo mismo pero a la inversa.

Ojo, las tensiones de entrada de este circuito ya estan reguladas. Si asi no fuese habria que poner alguna referencia mas apropiada en vez de los preset.

Si se necesita mas corriente, siempre se puede poner un NPN y un PNP en los reguladores, como indica el datasheet.

Lo dejo aqui por si le sirve a alguien. Saludos!


----------



## Nandre

Hola a todos disculpen la improligidad de la pregunta, este es el diagrama que diseñe para una fuente de laboratorio que entregue 5v para circuitos digitales y para cargar dispositivos moviles.
Recopile informacion en el foro e internet para tratar de diseñar una fuente de bajo ruido poco rizado y con protecciones para que funcione en condiciones hostiles (electricamente hablando), me falto un filtro tipo pi con un fusible y un varistor a la entrada del transformador como proteccion adicional.
Pensaba en utilizar un lm338k que tengo por ahi para sacar sacar unos 5v 5amp con sus respectivas resistencias (no se si es mejor a nivel ruido y regulacion) ya que algunos dispositivos moviles requieren mas de 1a.
El transformador es de 15 0 15 con una diferencia de 1.3v entre sus bobinados con una potencia de 75va, traeria algun problema de rizado esa diferencia de voltage?
La idea es diseñar una fuente muy estable con poco rizado (menor a 50mv) y segura para trabajar en cualquier condicion.
Cualquier critica y recomendacion sobre el circuito es bienvenida
gracias saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

No creo que haya problemas teniendo 10.000 uF de filtro.

C11 y C15 por ahora se ven de más.

Ojo que el lm338k parece no soportar cortocircuitos , experimentaron que sería mejor varios 317 en paralelo , hay un post acerca de eso. Lo digo por esa protección que pusiste siquiera sin un fusible


----------



## miguelus

Buenas Tardes.

Al utilizar un Transformador de 15 0 15, tendrás ~20VCC, con esta tensión, el Regulador tendrá que disipar mucha potencia en forma de calor, eso se soluciona con un Disipador muy generoso, lo ideal sería (para 5VCC) un Transformador de ~7,7VAC.

Sal U2


----------



## Nandre

Menos mal que me avisaste DOSMETROS pense que el 338k tenia proteccion contra cortos como el 317, lo ideal seria poner un fusible, lei por ahi algo llamado polyswich un fusible reseteable por temperatura servira eso?.
Respecto al trafo con ese voltage tambien podria hacer un cargador de baterias de 12v y 24v, como dice miguelus es mucho voltaje para regular a 5v con unos 8 diodos en serie serviran bien para bajar un poco el voltaje hacia el regulador? tengo entendido que cae 0.7v por diodo gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Según datasheet si tienen protección . . . pero . . .

Poliswitch  no.

Me gusta mas un :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=fusible+electr%F3nico&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2F&ref=&ss=5568j1779828j20


----------



## Nandre

Dosmetros vi en algunas fuentes lineales esos famosos poliswich de 1.1 a son malos para proteger la fuente? Las bobinas del circuito tienen algun valos especifico? Se podran usar toroides de la fuente de pc
 Desde ya gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si pero son mayormente para sobrecarga , no para bruto cortocircuito cómo el que hace ese protector de sobretensiones a triac que le pusiste (y no me sale el nombre técnico )

Ponele algún fusible electrónico de éstos :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=fusible+electr%F3nico&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2F&ref=&ss=5568j1779828j20


----------



## Nandre

gracias por la data me pongo en campaña de comprar las cosas solo me quedan unas interrogantes 
Las bobinas para que son? 
Alguna medida en especifico o forma de armar?
Es mejor una bobina simple? he visto bobinas dobles sobre el positivo y el negativo del circuito y otras como los toroides a la salida de las fuentes de pc
Algun otro complemento que podria agregar o mejorar en el circuito?
De paso encontre buscando en la red un circuito con proteccion contra cortocircuito muy simple que les parece?
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hacete la mitad de arriba de ésta fuente :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-doble-variable-protegida-0v-30v-8-amper-100876/


----------



## jjimmy

fogonazo una consulta hasta cuanto le puedo dar de voltaje de entrada al regulador 7809... gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Para saber lo que deseas, mira la hoja de datos (Datasheet) : https://www.fairchildsemi.com/datasheets/LM/LM7809.pdf



Vin_máx = 35V

Vin - Vo =>2V 
Vin_mín = 2V + Vo 
I = 1A máx

Pero, el voltaje de entrada (Vin) depende de la potencia que va a disipar el regulador. Es decir, P=I x (Vin - Vo) 


Vo= Voltaje del regulador
P=potencia (15W -LM78XX)
I= corriente del regulador

(Vin - Vo) = P / I

 2V + Vo <= Vin <= P / I + Vo

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## marlonllano7

Buenas tardes foreros, estaba revisando el datasheet del 7812 porque necesitaba usarlo con la configuracion que les muestro en la foto y me surgieron algunas dudas.

1. Porque en la Io(corriente de salida) aparece Ireg en la ecuacion? Esta Ireg no es la corriente que necesita el IC para su funcionamiento? La corriente de salida no seria la que es capaz de dar el IC(1A) mas la corriente de colector?  

2. Iq1 en la figura sale arriba del IC, y en el calculo de R1 tambien sale como si estuviera presente en el mismo nodo que la base del transistor. R1 es Vbe/Ir1 (la corriente que circula por R1) que a la vez es Ireg menos la corriente de base del transistor. Pues bueno el datasheet pone Ireq(que me imagino que sea Ireg) menos Iq1βq1.  

3. Otra duda, se podria cambiar el transistor que esta en el datasheet por un mosfet canal P?  

Alguien me podria aclarar esto por favor


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Te refieres a esto :_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/639440/ __._

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## marlonllano7

Si, crei que este era el mejor hilo para hacer la pregunta


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

 Como puedes ver en el gráfico, Ireg es la corriente del regulador.

 Mira esta hoja de datos (datasheet) en la pag 16.

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/838008/TI1/LM7812.html

 Chao.
 elaficionado.


----------



## marlonllano7

Hola nuevamente foreros, estoy intentando hacer una fuente para una cinta led SMD 5050 RGB y llegue a este esquema que les presento aqui estudiando el datasheet del 7812 y agregandole el transistor para que me de la corriente requerida por la cinta(6 A), diganme que creen, las cosas que debo cambiar, todo lo que piensen para que pueda mejorar la fuente teorica, tengo duda en como calcular la corriente de regulacion(la que entra en el 7812) para asi calcular la resistencia de base para polarizar el transistor, elaficionado me dio un link pero no pude acceder al mismo. muchas gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Esto te puede dar una idea:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/458207/ _ 
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## varapalo

muy buenas forer@s, para los que dudabamos (me incluyo) de la protección contra cortocircuitos de la serie 78XX, he realizado una comprobación práctica de diferentes modelos y fabricantes, sometiéndolos a sendos cortocircuitos, (durante 10 minutos). He medido voltajes, corrientes, y temperaturas, y estos son mis resultados:

Tras este severo castigo, todos los reguladores siguen funcionando correctamente, excepto el indicado, (que me parecía sospechoso, hasta en la calidad de su serigrafía)

Las temperaturas han sido medidas sobre las aletas de un generoso disipador; y midiéndolas  sobre el propio encapsulado, me dan de 20 a 30 grados menos.

Espero que os sirva para comprobar el funcionamiento de estos reguladores, ante condiciones adversas.

 Un saludo al foro.

Con los datos de fiabilidad de los 78XX, voy a hacerme una fuente con el 7812, que sea cortocircuitable, con el esquema del datasheet, que soporte hasta 4 A. He visto un circuito que utiliza como Q1 el MJ 2955, y como Q2 el 2N6049 que me parece robusta, si alguien me puede explicar el cálculo de las resistencias de una manera sencilla, porque veo las fórmulas del datasheet, y me hago un poco de lío.

Dispongo de un trafo de 90 VA, secundario 18 V, que rectificado y filtrado, me dará unos 25 Vcc. Quiero ajustar la salida a 13.2 V (eso se hacerlo), y que pasen 0.5 A, por el regulador, y el resto por el transistor.

no se si 4 A serán mucho para 90 VA, los cortos serían accidentales, (no la voy atener 10 minutos en corto, je je je ) aunque la primera prueba si va a ser severa. Si hay que bajarla a 3.5 A  o mas, pues ustedes me dirán...

Agradezco su ayuda como en otras ocasiones.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Mira aquí_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/458207/ _El cálculo de R1

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## varapalo

Gracias elaficionado

A ver si me he enterado: Rsc sale de dividir 0.8 (que es la Vbe de Q2 para que este conduzca) partido por Isc (entiendo que esa corriente es la máxima que quiero obtener, restándole la que va a circular por el 78XX) en mi caso: Io max=4.5 A menos 0.5 A, que quiero que circulen por el 78XX = 4A, correcto?

para el cáculo de R1 en mi caso: con Io max de 4.5A me sale Ireg max de 0.5A, y el mismo valor de 7 Ohm para R1 

Quiero sustituir el Q1 por el mj2955 no hay problema?

Y la última: para buscar sustitutos a los Q, aparte de tensión, corrientes y potencias máximas, debo buscar el mismo Hfe, correcto?

Disculpen mi ignorancia si algunas preguntas parecen ridículas.Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Lo que tienes que entender que todo son aproximaciones.
Isc es la corriente de corto circuito, que es mayor la corriente máxima de la carga.

Por ejemplo Iomáx = 5A , Isc = 5.XA ó 6A. Eso ya es decisión del diseñador.
Por el 78XX pasa 1A como máximo.

Si asumes que quieres 5A y que por el regulador pase 0.5A, por el transistor de pasa 4.5A (Ic o corriente de colector).

Ésta es la *relación* que debes usar.

Iregmáx(β +1) > Iomáx


En tu caso Iremáx = 0.5A y Iomáx = 5A

Debes escoger un transistor con β que cumpla con la *relación* de arriba.

">" significa -- mayor que --.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## massi123

Hola.
He leído el tema sobre "reguladores de voltaje 78xx en la práctica" pero me quedan algunas dudas.
Cómo puedo calcular en la figura 10, Id, en la figura 13 R1 que si no me equivoco R1 = Vbe/(Ireg-Iq1/beta) donde Iq1 creo que es la Ic de Q1. Y a qué se refiere con Q1 en Io = Ireg + Q1(...).

Cómo podría implementarlo por ej si tuviera un 7809 y quisiera 10,5V y 3A con una entrada de 12V 

Y leyendo en el tema me encontré en la página 16 con ese circuito en el que reemplazan el bd536 (pnp) por el tip33 (npn) por qué???

Disculpen que suba así las imágenes pero me dice que ya las subí en otro mensaje y no se como ponerlas

Ver el archivo adjunto 163005

Ver el archivo adjunto 163006

Ver el archivo adjunto 163007


----------



## DOSMETROS

Parece que haz leido bien poco 

Id figura en el datasheet . . . 

Necesitás que en R1 "aparezcan" 0,6V para que el transistor comience a conducir a partir del Amper que soportaría el regulador

Se han equivocado , sería un tip34

Si usaras un PNP conectado después del regulador , eso regula mal , muchas veces tratado en las fuentes del foro . . .

Difícil regular 10,5 V desde 12 V , creo que el datasheet pide de 2,5 a 3 v de diferencia mínima , mejor un switching step down.


----------



## massi123

Pensé que Id varía en estas condiciones. 
No es que debe ser unos 2-3 v superior a la tensión normal de regulación en este caso 7809 serían 9v


----------



## pandacba

Debe ser así, pero si lo dejas justo no te queda margen para regular, la tensión de línea puede variar hasta en un 10% y si para 9V de salida tenes 12V entrada, para una baja del 10% ya no tendras 12, si no 10,48 en tal caso el regulador no funciona. 
Hay que tener en cuenta todos los aspectos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

massi123 dijo:


> Pensé que Id varía en estas condiciones.
> No es que debe ser unos 2-3 v superior a la tensión normal de regulación en este caso 7809 serían 9v



El regulador establece que debe tener un mínimo de 2,5 o 3 V *entre la tensión de entrada y la de salida regulada.*

Según tu principio te doy un ejemplo , tengo una fuente de 9V y un regulador de 5V , Ok estoy sobrado 4 V . Ahora le pongo un zener de 7V en la referencia para aumentar la salida a 12 V 

¿  De dónde saldrán esos 3 V para llegar de 9 a 12V  ?

Fijate los reguladores : Low Drop - Low Dropout - Ultra Low Drop - Ultra Low Dropout


----------



## massi123

No entendí muy bien tu "diseño" con el zener. 
Leeré sobre low drop :estudiando:


----------



## pandacba

La serie 78XX el pin central va a masa pero si coloco un zener aumento la salida en VZ+ V78xx.
Es decir que si tengo un 7805 si le pongo dos diodos en serie con el Cátodo hacia masa puedo elevar la tensión en aprox 1.4V asi si lo hago con el 7805, obtendre 6.4V..
En el ejemplo de Due Metri 7805 +zener 7.5V tenes 12.5V en la salida










[/IMG]


----------



## Scooter

Tras más de 30 años de usar 78xx esta tarde he visto para que sirven los pequeños condensadores de 330nF que se deben de poner junto al regulador.
Con unas resistencias bobinadas por carga entraba en oscilación dando una senoidal casi pura sobre la continua la frecuencia de unos kHz, con la misma resistencia de película metálica no lo hacía.
Habré montado miles y es la primera vez que lo veo, hasta ahora creía que era leyenda urbana.
Al colocar los condensadores el regulador funcionaba correctamente.
De todos los que he montado, en poquísimos he colocado esos condensadores, y todos han funcionado correctamente.

Corolario 1: El datasheet tenía razón
Corolario 2: Nunca se sabe bastante


----------



## palurdo

En el diseño que te conté que usa muchos divisores de tensión, aunque la tensión principal es de 9 a 12V, uso un 78L05 en SOT89 para referencia de los comparadores y alimentación de la lógica con sus respectivos condensadores de desacoplo. Como necesito estabilidad, puse un par de condensadores multicapa en formato 0603, uno de 10uF a la entrada y otro de 20 a la salida, pero al montar los primeros, me di cuenta que los de 10 que tengo son de 10V y los de 20uF son de 16V, así que pienso, no pasará nada por ponerlos al revés, total uF arriba uF abajo no pasará nada...

Y no pasaba nada si la alimentación encendía gradualmente, pero si encendía abruptamente la alimentación con un interruptor, el circuito no funcionaba, y analizando con el osciloscopio por qué no iba bien, vi esa oscilación de unos kHz, aunque la mía no era perfecta senoidal, más bien era una rampa.

Sin embargo poniéndolos al revés, ningún problema (salvo alimentar un condensador de 10V con 9.5V). 

Al final he puesto dos de 20uF y funciona bien siempre (los cerámicos multicapa SMD tienen muy poca ESR, no necesitan un condensador de unos pocos nanos en paralelo, o eso tengo entendido)


----------



## pandacba

Los fabricantes ponen esos datos porque lo han ensayado en sus laboratorios y hacen todo tipo de pruebas  pensando en todas las posiblidades que se pueden presentar y en base a ensayos dan esas soluciones preventivas, estos capacitores deben estar lo más cerca posible del regulador, yo los se soldar por la parte posterior directamente en los terminales


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, efectivamente, descubrí en mis comienzos ese problema, al no lograr que funcionara correctamente un termómetro digital, y era causado por la falta de condensadores en el regulador.
Ahora en mi experiencia, colocando dos condensadores de 100nF uno en la entrada y salida, no he tenido ningún tipo de problemas.


----------



## palurdo

Qutizá, no lo sé seguro, los 78xx tienen un tramo de resistencia negativa. El TL431 si que sé seguro que tiene algo de resistencia negativa, aunque es un regulador tipo shunt y no serie como los 78xx.

VCO con el 431


----------



## pandacba

No se puede comparar un TL431 con un regulador de la serie 78XX.
El primero es una referencia de tensión programable de presición de bajo coste, se la utiliza para obtener una referencia, de echo los 78XX tiene una referencia interna, por ejemplo el LM317 regula desde 1.2V porque ese es el valor de su referencia interna, el 723 lo hace desde los 2V porque ese es el valor de su referencia interna.
Como tal se utiliza en las fuentes conmutadas junto a un opto, para que esta estabilice.
Se utiliza como  parte de un sistema que regule y estabilice, para eso fue diseñada, pero no para usarla como regulador paralelo, para eso cualquier zener es suficiente.
Este tipo de apresiaciones denotan que no leen ni las hojas de datos y mucho menos las notas de aplicación proporcionada por los fabricantes,
Hay muchas referencias de tensión, incluso de mayor presición que el TL431 de dos y tres terminales con distintos grados de presició, un lugar donde utilizarlas sería con los ADC de los micros, la mayoria sin verdadero conocimiento pone la ref al +B del micro, lo cual esta sujeta a pequeñas variaciones con lo cual la presición se va por allí, a tal punto es el buen uso que tiene como referencia de tensión para las fuentes conmutadas que hay un opto que lo tiene incorporado en su interior


----------



## palurdo

Se pueden comparar dependiendo del contexto, digo, estamos hablando de inestabilidades en reguladores. Está claro que el TL431 y la serie 78XX son reguladores con funciones muy distintas. Aún así hay cosas en las que se pueden comparar, como por ejemplo el hecho de que ambos usan una referencia de voltaje Bandgap, donde dos corrientes de la misma magnitud pero de coeficientes de temperatura opuestos se cancelan, proporcionando un voltaje "independiente" de la temperatura, y entrecomillo independiente, porque solo se cancelan los términos lineales. Términos de mayor orden todavía aparecen como ligeras variaciones del voltaje con la temperatura.

Luego, por cómo cada regulador implementa internamente el lazo de realimentación puede tener mayor o menor estabilidad dependiendo de donde se sitúen sus polos y ceros del plano de frecuencias complejas. Hay LDOs que funcionan bien con condensadores de tantalio, pero no funcionan bien con cerámicos. De hecho un polo creado por el cerámicos puede anular un cero del tantalio o del electrolítico estando en paralelo, y al tener poca ESR los primeros, provocar inestabilidades en el lazo de realimentación interno (que depende mucho de la ganancia del amplificador de error) que conduce a oscilaciones a la salida del regulador. Es decir, que en determinadas ocasiones el efecto de un condensador puede anular el de otro en el mismo regulador. Esto puede venir en la hoja de datos y puede no venir, por ejemplo, si la hoja de datos que se consulta no está actualizada, o un diseño viejo de regulador no se ha caracterizado con condensadores de nueva tecnología.

Tú lo llamas referencia (y todos lo conocemos así), pero el 431 es un regulador tipo shunt (o sumidero de corriente), que se usa como referencia "regulable", pero no es una referencia por si mismo. Por lo tanto no es erróneo incluirlo dentro de la categoría de reguladores. 

Recordemos la diferencia:

-Referencia, también llamado estabilizador: un dispositivo que proporciona un voltaje constante independientemente de la corriente que lo atraviese. Por ejemplo un Zener.

-Regulador: Un dispositivo que incluye una referencia y regula un voltaje de salida controlando el voltaje de entrada a partir de una señal emitida por un amplificador de error ,generada al comparar una parte del voltaje de salida con el voltaje de la referencia.

Un regulador dispone de un lazo cerrado de control. Una referencia carece de él porque por definición no lo necesita.

Está muy bien que comentes datos que son desconocidos para neófitos, para eso está este hilo. Pero creo que el juicio de apreciaciones está de más. Si opinamos distinto, discutimos y construimos debate. No creo necesario desautorizar a nadie.


----------



## crosales

Luego de leer bastante y simular una fuente simetrica con el lm7812cv/7912cv para tener y hacer pruebas con preamplificadores. El problema surge cuando armo la fuente y sueldo todo. El lm7912 Calienta a tal punto de poder cocinar con el disipador  y hay 3v de salida. Si retiro todo de la fuente de los reguladores hacia la salida ( osea solo me quedo con transformador rectificador (kbu6m ) tengo +-20v aproximadamente. Verifique que esten conectados como corresponde y nada, lo mismo. Probe que no hubieran cortos en las pistas y que haya continuidad donde debe haberla y el problema es el mismo. El integrado no se quemo gracias a que conecte una lampara halogena de 40w en serie ( se prende a mitad de potencia digamos).
Me gustaria que me pudieran dar una mano con esto ya que no logro ver cual es la falla.
El transformador es 15+15 1a, el puente de diodo es el que indique, por rama tiene 3000uF dividido en 3 capacitores de 1000uF en paralelo. Le sigue el capa(use un multicama) de 100n tanto a la salida como en la entrada de los reguladores y luego 5 capacitores de 10uf en paralelo como capacitores de salida(compre un lote de 2000)
Luego subo fotos de la placa echa. Intente seguir todas las indicaciones que estan en el post de reguladores 78xx en la practica, los capa de 100n lo mas cerca del regulador, los capa de salida lo mas cerca de la salida.

Adjunto la simulacion de multisim con los mismos componentes reales
Aclaro que cuando simulo una carga para que consuma aproximadamente 1A el voltaje positivo apenas baja a 11.5v y el negativo se va a -10 o -9 en la simulacion por lo cual no entiendo que puede pasar, si teoricamente me podrian estar dando 1A cada 1.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fotos claras y grandes del montaje frente y dorso.

Si no conectaste mal el 7912 , podria ser falso.


----------



## crosales

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fotos claras y grandes del montaje frente y dorso.
> 
> Si no conectaste mal el 7912 , podria ser falso.


Cuando llegue a casa saco fotos bien. Por lo que vi no parecen falsos, OJO no parecen, son de ST y son los 7912/7812cv por lo que vi en el datasheet el pinout del 7912cv es como el del resto, 1 gnd 2 in 3 out. Lo que si me resulta raro que tenga continuidad entre 1 y 2 y el 7812 comprado en el mismo lugar y que funciona no tiene continuidad entre in y gnd


----------



## DOSMETROS

crosales dijo:


> Lo que si me resulta raro que tenga continuidad entre 1 y 2



RIP , murió ! (lo mismo en ambos sentidos de medida ?)


----------



## crosales

DOSMETROS dijo:


> RIP , murió ! (lo mismo en ambos sentidos de medida ?)


Si todos estan con la misma medida quiere decir que estan todos malos verdad? jAJA si, en ambos sentidos da continuidad


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te vendieron . . . .


----------



## crosales

Ayer a la noche medi los otros que tengo y no tienen continuidad. Podria cambiarlo... tambien note que tengo unos 7912pi que todo el encapsulado ea plastico. No tieme la  union al disipador de metal eso me resulta raro


----------



## Fogonazo

crosales dijo:


> Ayer a la noche medi los otros que tengo y no tienen continuidad. Podria cambiarlo... tambien note que tengo unos 7912pi que todo el encapsulado ea plastico. No tieme la  union al disipador de metal *eso me resulta raro*


¿ Por que ?
Ese encapsulado evita el empleo de micas´s o siliconas aislantes entre dispositivo y disipador


----------



## crosales

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Por que ?
> Ese encapsulado evita el empleo de micas´s o siliconas aislantes entre dispositivo y disipador


Me resulto raro por que no se, le desconfie en mi desconocimiento supuse que es falso, la verdad que las falsificaciones me tienen como con miedo.


----------



## Fogonazo

crosales dijo:


> Me resulto raro por que no se, le desconfie en mi desconocimiento supuse que es falso, la verdad que las falsificaciones me tienen como con miedo.





​Yo le veo buen aspecto


----------



## crosales

Fogonazo dijo:


> ​Yo le veo buen aspecto


mas tarde subire fotos del montaje, pero sinceramente no entiendo que puede fallar, realmente se calienta demasiado. Igual en todas las simulaciones que genere la rama negativa siempre tiene mucha caida de tension, es mas usando el esquema del primer post  tengo muchas veces menos de la mitad del voltaje del regulador a la salida


----------



## DOSMETROS

Datasheet :


----------



## Fogonazo

crosales dijo:


> mas tarde subire fotos del montaje, pero sinceramente no entiendo que puede fallar, _*realmente se calienta demasiado*_. Igual en todas las simulaciones que genere la rama negativa siempre tiene mucha caida de tension, es mas usando el esquema del primer post  tengo muchas veces menos de la mitad del voltaje del regulador a la salida


No leí todo el tema
¿ Que tensión de entrada tiene ?
¿ Que corriente está suministrando a la carga ?


----------



## crosales

Fogonazo dijo:


> No leí todo el tema
> 1¿ Que tensión de entrada tiene ?
> 2¿ Que corriente está suministrando a la carga ?



La entrada tiene de -/+20v (transformador 15+15 1A + rectificador + 3000uf por rama) 
las pruebas las hago en vacio, todavia no llegue a ponerle carga. A los 3 segundos de conectado el lm7912 calienta como el monte del destino
este es el diagrama que use.  El puente es un kbu6m


----------



## Fogonazo

crosales dijo:


> . . . . las pruebas las hago en vacio, todavia no llegue a ponerle carga. *A los 3 segundos de conectado el lm7912 calienta como el monte del destino . . . *


Opción 1 Regulador mal conectado
Opción 2 Regulador dañado
Opción 3 Ambas anteriores


----------



## DOSMETROS

Opción 4 Regulador positivo en el negativo
Opción 5 regulador negativo en el positivo


----------



## crosales

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Opción 4 Regulador positivo en el negativo
> Opción 5 regulador negativo en el positivo


pero en ese caso el positivo no deberia estar regulando bien o si?


----------



## pandacba

Si estuvieran invertidos ambos calentarian.
Una foto del impreso, alli es fácil confundirse


----------



## crosales

adjunto el diseño del pcb que acabo de amar, de paso acepto sugerencias si es un horror las conexiones a tierra (no me dio para unir todas las masas a 1 unico punto al llegar a la salida) La placa la voy a volver a armar con esta configuracion, por que el pcb que hice anteriormente lo hice al a vieja escuela( con fibron directamente sobre la placa y quizas no inverti la imagen)


----------



## Fogonazo

Mira este tema que acaba de aparecer:

Fuente de alimentación regulada de doble polaridad + PCB


----------



## crosales

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mira este tema que acaba de aparecer:
> 
> Fuente de alimentación regulada de doble polaridad + PCB


Ahi acabo de ver


----------



## antonio64

Hola buenas tardes a todos, tengo una pregunta sobre el regulador 7805 , estoy reparando una placa y sospecho de el ya que a su salida tan solo me mide en la placa unos 1.9 v aprox. saco el regulador de la placa y le inyecto tensión a su entrada unos 17 v aprox. y mido en su salida y me da unos 5v ..... parece bueno , pero una vez soldado en la placa me sigue dando en la salida unos 1.9  v aprox. ..... es normal ???

Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo

antonio64 dijo:


> Hola buenas tardes a todos, tengo una pregunta sobre el regulador 7805 , estoy reparando una placa y sospecho de el ya que a su salida tan solo me mide en la placa unos 1.9 v aprox. saco el regulador de la placa y le inyecto tensión a su entrada unos 17 v aprox. y mido en su salida y me da unos 5v ..... parece bueno , pero una vez soldado en la placa me sigue dando en la salida unos 1.9  v aprox. ..... es normal ???
> 
> Gracias por su ayuda


¿ Que pasaría si la placa tuviera un corto o sobre-consumo sobre la línea de 5V ?


----------



## D@rkbytes

Si no se calienta, puede estar dañado.
Si se calienta, entonces tienes un problema con algún componente de la tarjeta.
Puedes realizar una prueba colocado una resistencia de 47 Ohms 2W como carga.
Si la tensión cae, está dañado.


----------



## antonio64

Pues tiene toda la pinta seguirè la linea.
Gracias


----------



## juanma2468

Por mas que desoldado te de un  valor de 5V, debes como bien ya te dijo D@rkbyte, colocar una carga y recién ahí ver la tensión que este presenta, solo así podrás saber si esta bueno o no, si esta bueno a buscar el problema en la linea de 5V en la placa, si esta malo a cambiarlo.


----------



## aadf

Hola,

Ojo, el 79XX tiene diferente distribucion de pines con respecto al 78XX. Yo hice mal el circuito (pensando que eran iguales) y el 79XX calentaba a lo pavote... pero no se quemo 

saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ponele un Spaguetti e intercambiá patas 1 y 2


----------



## antonio64

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Que pasaría si la placa tuviera un corto o sobre-consumo sobre la línea de 5V ?


Pues, una vez comprobado la línea de 5v encontré un condensador en corto.
Muchas gracias a todos por los comentarios


----------



## D@rkbytes

Manual de reguladores de voltaje de tres terminales (Voltage Regulator Handbook - National Semiconductor)


----------



## pandacba

En la siguiente dirección estan publicados todos reguladores de national tanto los fijos como los ajustables y también las correspondientes AN's
Manuales National, Rca, Texas, etc
Justo en el primer post


----------



## fabybu

Buenas, estoy reparando un equipo de sonido 2.1 de PHILIPS y me encuentro con una configuración muy rara, de hecho es la primera vez que la veo así que paso la consulta en este tema. 
Luego del filtrado principal de la fuente hay unos 20V; en lugar de entrar a la pata Vin del IC (7809) hay una R en serie de 100Ohm entre los 20V y dicha Vin. Caen alrededor de 15V en la misma y claramente el regulador no funciona bien. Los OP AMP 4558 dejan de funcionar cuando la tensión cae por deajo de 4V y la música se entrecorta. Claro! La corriente en la R de 100Ohm varía y por lo tanto su caída de tensión.
Alguien conoce o sabe por qué podría estar esa R? Simplemente la puenteo? agrego otro IC (7815 x ejemplo) entre medio y la elimino?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Esa R esta precisamente para que caiga tension y el regulador no disipe tanto.
Si cae mucha tension trata de disminuir el valor de la resistencia hasta que encuentres uno que funciona bien.


----------



## ricbevi

fabybu dijo:


> Buenas, estoy reparando un equipo de sonido 2.1 de PHILIPS y me encuentro con una configuración muy rara, de hecho es la primera vez que la veo así que paso la consulta en este tema.
> Luego del filtrado principal de la fuente hay unos 20V; en lugar de entrar a la pata Vin del IC (7809) hay una R en serie de 100Ohm entre los 20V y dicha Vin. Caen alrededor de 15V en la misma y claramente el regulador no funciona bien. Los OP AMP 4558 dejan de funcionar cuando la tensión cae por deajo de 4V y la música se entrecorta. Claro! La corriente en la R de 100Ohm varía y por lo tanto su caída de tensión.
> Alguien conoce o sabe por qué podría estar esa R? Simplemente la puenteo? agrego otro IC (7815 x ejemplo) entre medio y la elimino?



Hola...A mi me parece que si todo esta original y no hay nada desvalorizado(Ej: la R en serie, etc) a todas luces hay un sobre consumo que hace que el regulador trabaje fuera del rango pre-establecido, habría que determinar que es lo que esta consumiendo de mas y resolverlo.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## DOSMETROS

O tenés sobre consumo (incluido semiconductores o capacitores pinchados ) o el 7809 se fué de viaje.

Podés respetar esa configuración original , o reemplazar la resistencia por un 7815 , es mas o menos lo mismo si primero resolvés la falla.


----------



## fabybu

Gracias por las respuestas!
La verdad nunca había visto una disposición semejante, lo que estoy seguro es que nunca realizaría un circuito así.
Finalmente opté por agregar otro regulador dado que era lo que tenía a mano, tal vez el problema de sobreconsumo sea originado como me comentaron mas arriba por los OP AMP pero la prueba del cambio me hubiera costado mucho tiempo en conseguir los componentes.
Tenía a mano un 7812 y lejos de ser la solución óptima, es solución por ahora. Al 7812 por las dudas le agregué un disipadorcito (eran 150mA de corriente P(7812) = 1.2W).


----------



## DOSMETROS

Podés levantar el 7812 a 7815 con un led en serie con la pata de referencia . . .  probalo afuera


----------



## Daniel Meza

fabybu dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas!
> La verdad nunca había visto una disposición semejante, lo que estoy seguro es que nunca realizaría un circuito así.
> Finalmente opté por agregar otro regulador dado que era lo que tenía a mano, tal vez el problema de sobreconsumo sea originado como me comentaron mas arriba por los OP AMP pero la prueba del cambio me hubiera costado mucho tiempo en conseguir los componentes.
> Tenía a mano un 7812 y lejos de ser la solución óptima, es solución por ahora. Al 7812 por las dudas le agregué un disipadorcito (eran 150mA de corriente P(7812) = 1.2W).



Hola, coincido en que no es el diseño al azar así. Los he visto con un capacitor conectado en el nodo que conecta Ven del regulador y un extremo de la resistencia. Es un montaje utilizado para ayudar al filtrado del cap principal y más aún, en aplicaciónes de bajo consumo como tal parece que es el caso del ampli que tienes.

La solución que encontraste es momentánea, por algún lado hay un sobreconsumo y en cuestión de tiempo dañará algo más.

Saludos


----------



## ricbevi

fabybu dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas!
> La verdad nunca había visto una disposición semejante, lo que estoy seguro es que nunca realizaría un circuito así.
> Finalmente opté por agregar otro regulador dado que era lo que tenía a mano, tal vez el problema de sobreconsumo sea originado como me comentaron mas arriba por los OP AMP pero la prueba del cambio me hubiera costado mucho tiempo en conseguir los componentes.
> Tenía a mano un 7812 y lejos de ser la solución óptima, es solución por ahora. Al 7812 por las dudas le agregué un disipadorcito (eran 150mA de corriente P(7812) = 1.2W).



Siempre hablando de que todo este en medido y original.

Si tenia una resistencia de 100Ω antes de un regulador de 9V y la salida del rectificador da 20Vdc es por que el diseñador previo un consumo sobre los 9v inferior o similar a los 70mA.

 Si se midieron 20v-13v = 7V de caída en la R para entrar al 7809 que sobre los 100Ω(7V/100Ω=0.07A) da 70mA. 

Calcule 13V a la entrada del 7809 por las recomendaciones del fabricante de la diferencia de la menos 3V para que funcione normalmente el regulador.

Si el consumo es de 150mA algo esta mas que duplicando lo esperado y por ende falla toda la cadena de regulación. 

De ti depende solucionarlo de esa forma y arriesgarte a que algo falle en un futuro próximo, o no, o solucionar el problema real.

Suerte.

Ric.


----------



## fabybu

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podés levantar el 7812 a 7815 con un led en serie con la pata de referencia . . .  probalo afuera


De arrebatado no consideré esta opción. Es que el apuro por tantas cosas que uno tiene que hacer, ni lo pensé.



Daniel Meza dijo:


> La solución que encontraste es momentánea, por algún lado hay un sobreconsumo y en cuestión de tiempo dañará algo más.


Es cierto lo que decís Daniel, es probable que si con el tiempo el consumo vuelva a aumentar, se quemen los reguladores y pasen los 20V a los integrados y termine siendo peor el remedio que la enfermedad. Si bien 20V no creo que sean peligrosos para el 4558, dado que estaríamos alrededor en la mitad de la tensión que soporte el mismo, este mal funcionamiento genere un final un poco mas catastrófico en el equipo. O no, simplemente se mantenga funcionando de esta forma por mucho tiempo



ricbevi dijo:


> ... Si el consumo es de 150mA algo esta mas que duplicando lo esperado y por ende falla toda la cadena de regulación.
> 
> De ti depende solucionarlo de esa forma y arriesgarte a que algo falle en un futuro próximo, o no, o solucionar el problema real.
> Ric.


Había hecho los mismos cálculos mentales cuando me crucé con esa resistencia. Pensándolo bien, la configuración original del equipo funciona de la mejor manera, esto es, ante un sobreconsumo la tensión baja sin dañar nada. Con la modificación de los reguladores, ante un sobreconsumo tal vez se quemen los mismos provocando daño en otras partes del circuito. Lo tendré en cuenta para mis futuros diseños.

Por el momento queda como en la foto que pasé anteriormente y esperaré el resultado con el tiempo. Con un poco de suerte se mantiene funcionando. Si falla, cuando acepte el compromiso de la reparación tendré que realizar el trabajo completo.

Saludos!


----------



## angelmat

Hola.
he alimentado un 7812 con una fuente de alimentacion a 20 voltios.
sin carga me ofrece sin problemas 12 voltios pero cuando lo cargo con 20 ohm por ejemplo , no me entrega los 600 ma y cae el voltaje.
el regulador tiene su correspondiente disipador.
cuando sustituyo el regulador por un 7805 funciona perfectamente
tengo varios 7812 y todos presentan el mismo problema.

alguien me puede echar una mano?
gracias.


----------



## Scooter

¿Ocurre instantáneamente o al cabo de un rato?


----------



## angelmat

baja de golpe y despues lo sigue haciendo

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 17, 2018


----------



## tiago

Recuerdo un caso similar con unos reguladores que compré hace unos años.
Lo que ocurríó es que los reguladores eran falsos y no agantaban carga. Los compré en otro sitio y funcionaron a la perfección, ubicados en el mismo lugar.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

Vamos por parte dijo jack
Tipo de transformador y corriente que entrega
Tiene disipador el regulador?
para 20V en la entrada y 12V en la salida tenemos 8V x0.6A=4.8W
Supongo que jamás en tu vida te has puesto a leer la hojad de datos de ningún componente, porque si la hubieras leído sabrías que un 7812 solo puede disipar 1W y vos estas intentando sacarle 5Veces esa potencia y seguro sin disipador, entonces actuan las protecciones internas
En sintesis una torpeza total
Hay que leer la  hoja de datos para eso se publican, para evitarnos presisamente estas situaciones


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si entra en protección por exceso , la corriente máxima será de 230 mA

También lee éstos temas , léelos completos porque en alguno se comenzó diciendo que no y luego se comprobó que si 

Resultados de búsqueda de consulta: reguladores en paralelo


----------



## pandacba

Si bien se puden poner en paralelo y si tenemos en cuenta entre un transistor similar y el CI, el transistor permite mucho más corriente que dos CI's en paralelo, se puede pero es ineficiente, por eso en general recomiendo el transistor de paso, pero cada cual tiene la libertad de implementar las cosas como mejor les parezca o crea que es mejor


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, la idea es hacer una pequeña fuente con varios voltajes fijos para el "taller"
¿Cual de los dos esquemas piensan que será más estable?
Me imagino que en caso de un cortocircuito a la salida, el esquema del 7812 entraría en protección aunque si se prolonga al final volaria el transistor 3055 y el mismo 7812,    en el caso del esquema del zener volarian de inmediato..
Le añadiría también dos condensadores de 330nf tanto a la entrada como a la salida del 7812.


----------



## ricbevi

El primer esquema y el segundo están al revés, no puedes conectarlo así, el emisor de un NPN(2N3055) debe tener menor potencial que el colector... debe ser un PNP el que va allí MJ2955 por ejemplo.

O alguna de los otras combinaciones posibles (2N3055 y 7912, LM337, etc)

Lee el tema este que hay muchos esquemas al respecto


----------



## Fogonazo

En el primer diagrama el dibujo es correcto, pero la nomenclatura del transistor *NO *tal como está es un transistor PnP y como comenta *ricbevi *sería un MJ2955 o algo así.
Lo mismo ocurre con el segundo diagrama, la nomenclatura del transistor *NO *es la correcta, allí corresponde un NpN (2N3055) o mejor un darlington


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Mira esto: Reguladores de Voltaje 78XX en la práctica






Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## rulfo

Disculpen me equivoque de transistores..
Cual de los esquemas expuestos con el cambio de la nomenclatura de los transistores es más conveniente montar??
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

rulfo dijo:


> Disculpen me equivoque de transistores..
> Cual de los esquemas expuestos con el cambio de la nomenclatura de los transistores es más conveniente montar??
> Gracias


El primer esquema, con regulador integrado, posee protección por sobre-temperatura y si la resistencia está correctamente calculada también por sobre-corriente.
El segundo esquema "Nones"


----------



## SKYFALL

El segundo esquema "funciona" pero no tiene ningún tipo de protección.


----------



## rulfo

¿Se le podría añadir de forma "facil" algún tipo de protección para sobre-corriente para que protega tanto el regulador como el transistor?


----------



## Scooter

Por eso se usan los reguladores, porque son económicos y funcionan mucho mejor que un Zener.
En su interior llevan unos treinta transistores que compensan la deriva térmica, protegen y un largo etcétera.


----------



## rulfo

Me imagino que si se le somete a un cortocircuito durante un tiempo prolongado llegará un momento que se quemara.
¿Tendra un tiempo de protección?
¿Y el transistor 2955 ese no se vería afectado en el momento del cortocircuito?


----------



## Scooter

rulfo dijo:


> Me imagino que si se le somete a un cortocircuito durante un tiempo prolongado llegará un momento que se quemara.


No, en teoría no. Corta la salida y ya está.


rulfo dijo:


> ¿Tendra un tiempo de protección?


Claro, nada es instantáneo en el universo, todo tarda un cierto tiempo en actuar.


rulfo dijo:


> ¿Y el transistor 2955 ese no se vería afectado en el momento del cortocircuito?


Eso no lo tengo tan claro, el 78xx se protege a si mismo, no sé como de bien protege a su entorno.
Nunca he usado esos circuitos para ganar mas corriente, normalmente usaba otro regulador con mas capacidad de corriente como el L200 por ejemplo.
Hoy en día ni me lo planteo, cualquier fuente por encima dde 1A la haría conmutada o al menos con regulador conmutado.


----------



## pandacba

En los esquemas de la parte inferior que puso el aficionado, esta la forma de proteger el transistor externo


----------



## rulfo

Como se protege mediante Q2 y rsc?


----------



## ricbevi

Cuando circula la corriente máxima calculada por RSC, se incrementa el potencial B-E(más de 0,7V) y esto hace conducir a Q2 que acercando la base de Q1 al potencial del emisor(menor a 0,7V) por lo que cualquier transistor de ese tipo deja de conducir.


----------



## rulfo

¿La resistencia Rsc,  como se calcularia?
0,8 dividido entre ?
y la R1 que pienso que es la corriente que empieza a conducir Q1
¿esa cual seria la forma de calcularla?
Disculpen y Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

*Rsc = 0.7 / Imax_por_Q1*
Pero es para protección contra cortocircuitos, no contra "sobrecorrientes": si se calienta el transistor por una corriente muy alta pero no-de-cortocircuito Q1 puede fallar.
Ta bien...es un caso extremo, pero hay que tenerlo en cuenta al diseñar Imax_por_Q1


----------



## ricbevi

Las fórmulas las tienes en la imagen que subiste y los datos o los colocas a donde quieres que corte y los otros datos como la Beta lo sacas de la hojas de datos del transistor o la medís.


----------



## rulfo

Por más vueltas que le si no conseguí entender las fórmulas, no se el significado. 
Isc 
BVBE(Q1)
IREGMax(B+1)-
I0Max =  Intensidad maxima


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Mira aquí: Fuente regulable +/-1.2V a +/-30V y 5A a 7A (maximo)

Isc = 0.8v / Icmáx

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## sergiot

Ayer justamente estuve con ese tipo de fuentes, en las ecu cuando se quema la fuente interna de los 8V, es switching, le coloco una externa serie hecha con un 7809 y un tip42, pero el 7809 toma bastante temperatura, no así si uso el 7809 y su salida a la base de un tip 41, ambos tip con disipación obviamente, para ese uso no es critico que tengo o no protección, pero me llamó la atención la temperatura del 7809 del primer caso, asi estan funcionando hace ya años varias ecu's reparadas asi.


----------



## DOSMETROS

sergiot dijo:


> no así si uso el 7809 y su salida a la base de un tip 41


 
Y eso no da cerca de 10 V ?


----------



## sergiot

no, da 9-0.7, ronda los 8.3V


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cierto , se restaba


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

sergiot dijo:


> Ayer justamente estuve con ese tipo de fuentes, en las ecu cuando se quema la fuente interna de los 8V, es switching, le coloco una externa serie hecha con un 7809 y un tip42, pero el 7809 toma bastante temperatura, no así si uso el 7809 y su salida a la base de un tip 41, ambos tip con disipación obviamente, para ese uso no es critico que tengo o no protección,


Y para que usás un 7809 si podés usar un zener de 9.1V 400mW + resistencia que valen mucho menos ???


----------



## sergiot

Porque le tengo mas confianza a la estabilidad termica del 7809 que al zener, es solo por eso, el costo en estos casos no es relevante en estos casos.


----------



## ricbevi

Si te da 8,3 no está conectado como los esquemas de la hoja de datos porque de esa forma la salida siempre es la que da el regulador y no la diferencia entre la juntura del diodo base-emisor y la salida de este.



Por lo que conectarlo de cualquier forma aunque funcione el resultado final no es el mismo.

Personalmente siempre use la forma que está en dicha hoja y tengo fuentes reguladas con ese sistema pero de 25A que uso a diario en el banco de pruebas del trabajo desde hace mas de 25 años sin problemas.

El tema de usa ese IC con tan poca diferencia de voltaje entre la entrada y la salida es que si se le antoja "auto oscilar o meter ruido", te complica hasta que descubras el origen del problema a menos que uses versiones de Low DropOut de estos.

Supongo que por eso y la disipación de calor los diseñadores utilizaron algo switching(conmutado) en ese lugar.


----------



## AlbertoElGrande

¿Rulfo, qué tensión de entrada le va a aplicar y qué corriente de salida quieres obtener en cada borna?


----------



## rulfo

Una tensión de entrada de unos 16v DC desde un transformador de 12vac,  y quisiera que por lo menos suministre unos 5 amperios, quería utilizarlo para alimentar el transformador híbrido en clase a para auriculares que se encuentra en el foro y a la misma vez tenerla en el "taller" eso si que, sea los más estable posible y lo mejor filtrada posible.

También me gustaria probar este esquema (fue realizado de forma rápida), que pienso que podría dar resultado y ser una protección eficaz...


----------



## sergiot

Porque no usas una fuente de pc?? tenes los 12V con todos los amperes que quieras, mas de 15A seguro, y tiene protección. Igual en el datasheet de los 78xx tenes diagramas con protección a corto y sobre corriente.


----------



## ricbevi

rulfo dijo:


> Una tensión de entrada de unos 16v DC desde un transformador de 12vac,  y quisiera que por lo menos suministre unos 5 amperios, quería utilizarlo para alimentar el transformador híbrido en clase a para auriculares que se encuentra en el foro y a la misma vez tenerla en el "taller" eso si que, sea los más estable posible y lo mejor filtrada posible.



Con 12Vac y a menos que dobles la salida nunca podrás regular con ese tipo de circuitos(reguladores serie), 12Vdc estables a la salida.

Cuando rectificas y filtras se incrementa la tensión pero es solo hasta que le pongas carga importante a la salida.

Para empezar a hablar de tener algo decente con ese tipo de circuitos debes tener de 16Vac a 19Vac para la parte de potencia.

La segunda alternativa es trabajar con algo switching que no tiene ese tipo de limitaciones.

En todo caso si te queres olvidar del ruido(riple), usas una fuente switching que trabaje a una frecuencia fuera del rango de la audición humana.

Son diferentes alternativas con sus pro y contras cada una de ellas.


----------



## rulfo

Tengo una fuente de pc con la salida de 12v y otra salida regulada con el con el lm 350 que es la salida que más suelo utilizar, y si necesito voltajes superiores utilizo la que se encuentra en el foro de  0 a 50v regulados y con protección, la idea era de hacer una de tensión fija de 12v  para que tenga el menor ruido posible y la mayor estabilidad posible, esa era la idea.

Pensaba que con 12ac al rectificar y filtrar tenemos unos 16dc y era más que suficiente para mantener esos 12dc estables. 



Gracias


----------



## ricbevi

No porque cualquier transistor que elijas tendrá pérdidas al trabajar y si "le entras" con 12Vdc no puedes pretender tener lo mismo a la salida de forma estable.

Sin necesidad de un regulador puedes hacer la prueba de a un sistema transformador mas rectificador de onda completa con su correspondiente filtrado, cargarlo con alguna carga de al menos un 30% o 40% del total de corriente que pueda entregar este y veras como la salida disminuye su diferencia de potencial acercándose a los valores de la AC de entrada al rectificador.


----------



## rulfo

Desconocía ese dato, pensaba que al estar bien filtrado con sus correspondientes condensadores no debería de haber demasiada bajada de tension y mantenerse estable.. 
Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

rulfo dijo:


> Desconocía ese dato, pensaba que al estar bien filtrado con sus correspondientes condensadores no debería de haber demasiada bajada de tension y mantenerse estable..


Esto debería servirte para calcular el filtrado adecuado para garantizar un ripple pico-a-pico que vos elijas y una corriente de carga fijada por la fuente.


PD: Es una medida muy razonable elegir la tensión Vca-rms del transformador IGUAL a la de salida del regulador.


----------



## rulfo

No se si entendí bien, si pretendo tener 12 Vdc en la salida del regulador, ¿eligo un transformador de 12Vac?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

rulfo dijo:


> No se si entendí bien, si pretendo tener 12 Vdc en la salida del regulador, ¿eligo un transformador de 12Vac?


Si, por que esa es una forma simple y sin mucha meditación de elegir un transformador "aproximadamente correcto" para la tensión de salida deseada, pero claro, la potencia del trafo debe ser suficiente como para mantener la tensión rectificada y filtrada por el encima del nivel mínimo requerido por el regulador para operar correctamente.
Si te fijás la formula de arriba, a medida que aumenta el consumo se vuelve cada vez mayor la tensión p-a-p de ripple para un valor dado de la capacidad del filtro. Entonces suceden dos cosas:
1- Buscás que la tensión p-a-p de ripple sea lo menor posible y compatible con un capacitor de filtro de valor "razonable" (si le pedís 100mVpp de ripple para una corriente de 10 Amp te va a resultar un capacitor de un millon de faradios ). Normalmente se elige hasta 2 Vpp de ripple..maso...
2- Buscás que el diseño del trafo sea lo suficientemente bueno (==>trafo mas costoso) como para que tensión de salida no colapse frente a una carga apreciable.

Si se cumplen esas dos cosas podés elegir un trafo de valor de CA de salida igual a la tensión a regular (esto vale para 9V en adelante...mas o menos)

De todas formas, los trafos baratos dan una tensión de salida (bastante) mas alta en vacío que bajo carga, con lo cual el segundo punto puede no ser taaaan importante.


----------



## diegomj1973

En este enlace que les paso a continuación, Eduardo y yo habíamos planteado hace tiempo algo referido a este mismo tema, que podría ayudar bastante a quienes quieran abordarlo desde dos posturas diferentes (aunque ambas convergentes al mismo objetivo final):

Algunas pautas de diseño de fuentes de alimentación para Audio

Espero les sirva.


----------



## yordeynisgh

Hola foreros, gracias a ustedes aprendo cada día que visito este Foro.

quiero hacer una fuente regulada para un radio transmisor que consume buena cantidad de corriente y esta es la ideal, pero tengo algunas dudas que no he podido aclarar.

Entiendo
calcular I max que pasa por el regulador.
pero a la hora de calcular la corriente que quiero que pase por el Darlinton tengo problemas.



porque no entiendo correctamente la beta del Q 2n3772 que tiene su datasheet para poder calcular la beta general con el TIP42, y poder hacer los otros cálculos para la fuente y tengo la mala que poseo estos componentes rescatados de equipamiento que no se usan.

Q 2n3772
Q tip42C
CI 7812
CI LM317

se que se puede hacer con cualquiera de los dos reguladores.

En fin que estoy mas perdido que ya no entiendo ni ese mismo circuito que esta posteado.

Que hago?


----------



## Fogonazo

Si es para un transmisor *esta *sería la fuente adecuada


----------



## ricbevi

Habría que ver que tipo de emisor es ya que no son los mismos requerimientos para uno de uso de aficionados(servicio interrumpido) que para uno comercial(servicio continuo). El modo de operación ya que tampoco es lo mismo un equipo que emite CW o BLU que uno de TV o AM, FM, etc 

La magnitud de lo que se considera "corriente considerable" por que ese esquema con más de 5~8A continuos "se las vera en figuritas".


----------



## yordeynisgh

Gracias, tengo otro problemita, es que tengo ese solo transistor, ¿puedo hacer el *circuito* con el 7912? es decir, hacerdo el mismo circuito pero por la negativa, es que tengo ese solo transistor NPN y no tengo un PNP de esa potencia o parecida, "no se si eso afecte" y con el transistor 2N3772 que es el que tengo, mirando su datasheet no creo que puedo obtener mas de 10A

La fuente es para un equipo de uso aficionado(servicio interrumpido) y consume bastante potencia, oí decir que 20A, que no me extraña.


----------



## DOSMETROS

En el par Zsiklai *el transistor tiene la polaridad del primero de ellos*  Es una especie de Darlington , tendrá mucha mas ganancia pero aqui va de seguidor así que no importa tanto.


----------



## yordeynisgh

gracias aprendí algo hoy, ya voy contento para la casa a leer un poco más que me falta...


----------



## G.A.Les.

Buenas, tengo una duda respecto a los reguladores negativos. En los positivos se puede poner un diodo o zener en la pata GND para elevar el voltaje, lo he hecho varias veces y es confiable. Pero mi duda viene cuando se trata de los reguladores negativos. ¿Se puede poner un diodo o zener de manera similar para modificar el voltaje de salida, en que sentido se coloca? ¿El circuito de la imagen funcionará de forma segura?

El circuito lo necesito para remplazar un regulador KIA7907 que no consigo por ningún lado. Necesito que sea lo mas confiable y compacto posible como para soldarlo al mismo componente y en el mismo sitio del original y evitar tener que hacer plaqueta aparte. Los filtros y demás están en la plaqueta a reparar


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , el zener estaría bien.

Y un *LM*7907 ?


----------



## G.A.Les.

Lamentablemente no consigo nadie que venta el 7907 de ningún fabricante, ni por mis pagos ni por mercadolibre. Hasta me fije en aliexpress, ebay y no lo tienen, es un valor que parece lo fabrican muy pocos 

La version con el lm337 y el zener tambien andará? me parece que me va a ser mas facil conseguir el zener de 5.6v al de 2.1v


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hacelo con un TIP4X , un zener de 7,6Vy una resistencia de 330 Ohms

O poné dos o tres 1N4148 en serie con GND del 7905


----------



## G.A.Les.

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hacelo con un TIP4X , un zener de 7,6Vy una resistencia de 330 Ohms


Gracias!! Este fin de semana me podre a experimentar un rato para ver cual puede quedar mejor.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.



Faltan los capacitores de entrada y de salida (ver hoja de datos).


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DOSMETROS

elaficionado dijo:


> Faltan los capacitores de entrada y de salida (ver hoja de datos).


 


G.A.Les. dijo:


> Los filtros y demás están en la plaqueta a reparar


----------



## G.A.Les.

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> 
> Faltan los capacitores de entrada y de salida (ver hoja de datos).
> 
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.


Si estoy consiente de ello, pero como es para remplazar de forma directa sobre la plaqueta a reparar ya esta todo ahí. 

Como primer alternativa voy a intentar adaptar el voltaje de un regulador, por el tema de protecciones térmica y de cortocircuito, y como segunda opción con transistor y zener. El equipo en el que lo tengo que colocar merece esmerarse. Es un sony str k700 que vale una plata y el regulador alimenta el procesador de audio, componente bastante critico del equipo y mucho mas difícil de conseguirlo si lo quemo, por lo que me quiero asegurar de no hacer macana.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cómo es dificil conseguir zeners de bajo valor probá lo que te dije de ponerle 2 o 3 o 4 1N4148  o quizás un led rojo o amarillo o verde en serie con el GND , son chicos y casi no ocupan espacio . . . 

Para hacer la prueba al menos cargá al 7907 con 100 Ohms


----------



## G.A.Les.

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ...o quizás un led rojo o amarillo o verde en serie con el GND , son chicos y casi no ocupan espacio . . .
> 
> Para hacer la prueba al menos cargá al 7907 con 100 Ohms


El led puede ser buena idea, viendo algunas tablas parecería que el amarillo y naranja rondan los 2v de forward voltage, y rojo 1.7v, vamos a ver en la práctica como se comportan


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

G.A.Les. dijo:


> El led puede ser buena idea, viendo algunas tablas parecería que el amarillo y naranja rondan los 2v de forward voltage, y rojo 1.7v, vamos a ver en la práctica como se comportan


Un LM337 y dos resistencias no tienen comparación en "calidad de alimentación" y ocupan lo mismo que un 7905 + diodo + resistencia...


----------



## G.A.Les.

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Un LM337 y dos resistencias no tienen comparación en "calidad de alimentación" y ocupan lo mismo que un 7905 + diodo + resistencia...


Si, estuve pensando en eso, pero el tema es que solo consigo resistencias de 1/4 y son demasiado largas como para cortar la pata del regulador y remplazarla por la resistencia, las otras patas del integrado no alcanzan bien la plaqueta para una soldadura segura. Por eso insisto en ver si consigo un zener que quede bien como pata, en este caso la resistencia va cruzada de la pata 1(ADJ)  a la 3(OUT) (como muestra el circuito), por lo que las de 1/4 quedan bien en esa posición.


----------



## sergiot

Tene en cuenta tambien la diferencia de tensión que vas a tener entre la entrada y la salida, no te olvides de un buen disipador de calor, creo que la opcion de LM317 es la mejor, pero como te dijo dosmetro, carga la fuente como para exigirle 1A u 800mA.


----------



## G.A.Les.

sergiot dijo:


> Tene en cuenta tambien la diferencia de tensión que vas a tener entre la entrada y la salida, no te olvides de un buen disipador de calor, creo que la opcion de LM317 es la mejor, pero como te dijo dosmetro, carga la fuente como para exigirle 1A u 800mA.


Por la diferencia de tensión, si lo decis por los limites del regulador, no tendría que ser un problema ya que el lado no regulado tiene -15V y la salida regulada no puede ser menos de -7.5v ni mas de -6.5v que son los limites del chip de audio. Originalmente el circuito del equipo no trae disipador en la rama negativa de alimentación, cosa que si lo tiene el 7807 del lado positivo. Tal vez eso haya hecho que falle de forma prematura, igualmente por el manual de servicio, la rama negativa alimenta menos elementos que la positiva.

Para probar el circuito voy a ver si me consigo alguna lamparita incandescente tipo piojito de auto para hacer de carga al regulador, como para tener una medición mas real de lo que sale.


----------



## sergiot

No es por el limite, cuanta mas diferencia de potencial mas calor se genera por mas que el consumo sea poco.


----------



## D@rkbytes

G.A.Les. dijo:


> El circuito lo necesito para remplazar un regulador KIA7907 que no consigo por ningún lado.
> Necesito que sea lo mas confiable y compacto posible.


Otra opción:


----------



## DOSMETROS

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cómo es dificil conseguir zeners de bajo valor probá lo que te dije de ponerle 2 o 3 o 4 1N4148 o quizás un led rojo o amarillo o verde en serie con el GND , son chicos y casi no ocupan espacio . . .
> 
> Para hacer la prueba al menos cargá al 7907 con 100 Ohms


----------



## D@rkbytes

DOSMETROS dijo:


>


Si vi el mensaje pero creo que medio lo leí. 
Bueno, ahí está el esquema.


----------



## G.A.Les.

Anoche estuve probando armar el circuito con el LM337 (el 7905 no lo consigo en las tiendas que tengo cerca) y estoy cerca. Con zener de 5.6v y 1/4 W y una resistencia de 120ohm entre Vout y Adj parece dar bastante estable entre 6.75v a 6.85v. Estimo que utilizando un zener de 5.1v + 1N4148 debería estar en los 7.05v max, hoy los compre y veo si me hago tiempo de probar.

Lo que me pareció es que el zener de 1/4 estaba calentando un poco, supongo debido mas a la corriente que deja pasar el resistor de 120ohm que a lo que pasa por el integrado, por lo que mi pregunta sería ¿es critica esta resistencia? Pregunto porque leyendo este árticulo en internet parece ser que los reguladores de tensión (L78xx - L79xx - LM3x7) parecen necesitar un consumo de unos 5mA para regular correctamente o el voltaje se puede disparar (dependiendo del fabricante ). Dejo la inquietud ya que nunca lo leí en ningún otro artículo y parece ser una cuestión importante a tener en cuenta a la hora de diseñar un circuito para bajos consumos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Todos los reguladores integrados requieren de un consumo minimo para operar correctamente, y ese consumo es de 5mA mas bien tirando a 10mA.
Por otra parte, gregarle un zener a un 337 es destrozarle las especificaciones.
La resistencia de 120 ohms no es critica, pero es la que se encarga de chupar el consumo minimo para que el CI pueda regular y ademas establece el lazo de realimentacion en el divisor con resistencias que vos has reemplazado por el zener


----------



## ricbevi

Si vas a usar resistencias y 337 yo haría lo que es convencional en ese regulador y lo armaria así con dos resistencias estándar de valores fijos



obviamente sin los capacitores que ya están en el circuito segun lei


----------



## G.A.Les.

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> . . .Por otra parte, gregarle un zener a un 337 es destrozarle las especificaciones.
> . . .





ricbevi dijo:


> Si vas a usar resistencias y 337 yo haría lo que es convencional en ese regulador y lo armaria así con dos resistencias estándar de valores fijos
> . . .



No he tenido mucho éxito con las pruebas del LM337 y dos resistencias de valores fijos, no le puedo pegar con el voltaje de salida siendo que utilicé los valores calculados por el datasheet.

Creo que el zener en mi caso es mejor que el divisor resistivo, ya que las resistencias que consigo son las de tolerancias del 5%, y como las resistencias están en serie los errores se suman y en el peor caso tendría un error del 10% en los 7V (+-0.7V). Mientras que con la configuración de zener tengo solo el error de este que es del 5% en los 5.6V (+-0.28V), y el error de tolerancia que tenga la resistencia solo afecta en la corriente que pueda pasar por el zener, pero no en el voltaje que este de. Si digo alguna burrada me corrigen...

PD: me rectifico, el error me parece que no se suma, se mantiene, si alguien la tiene mas clara en el tema precisión lo escucho atento 

Por otro lado, en el datasheet de 'National Semiconductor' recomienda un circuito con zener para alta estabilidad


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si...dale...no conseguis un 7905 y vas a buscar un LM129 que no es un zener sino terrible integrado con especificaciones militares y mas estabilidad que el regulador interno del 337.

Al 337 lo polarizas con 100 ohms y 470 ohms y obtenes 7.125V que son los 7 que buscas con una tolerancia del 1.8%


----------



## G.A.Les.

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si...dale...no conseguis un 7905 y vas a buscar un LM129 que no es un zener sino terrible integrado con especificaciones militares y mas estabilidad que el regulador interno del 337.
> 
> Al 337 lo polarizas con 100 ohms y 470 ohms y obtenes 7.125V que son los 7 que buscas con una tolerancia del 1.8%



Jajaja, si era solo como ejemplo de si se colocan elementos de precisión, llamemosles "zeners" para voltajes de referencia o resistencias con 1% de tolerancia, se pueden obtener valores buenos, obviamente no consigo ninguna de las dos cosas.

Duda existencial ¿como calculas el valor de 1.8% de tolerancia? no encuentro documentación que me explique como calcular el error en un divisor de tensión resistivo teniendo en cuenta las tolerancias de las resistencias que lo componen


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ese valor esta calculado en base a los valores tipicos de la referencia del 337 y de las resistencias al 5%, que es lo que vas a con seguir.
Por supuesto que en la realidad va a cambiar un poco si usas resistencias al 5% o al 1%, y aun entre diversos 337, pero ya que no podes usar una resistencia para cada lugar, tenes que vivir con eso o importar el regulador especifico que necesitas. Vos veras...


----------



## sergiot

Insisto con hacer el divisor resistivo para encontrar el valor de 7V, el zener suele tener variaciones con la temperatura, y si es tan critica la estabilidad de esa tensión tendría mucho cuidado con eso, yo suelo usar preset multivuelta que me asegura una precisión y estabilidad para encontrar el valor justo de tensión, para casos así, tengo unas placas inglesas de maquinas industriales con esos preset que despues de 30 años siguen manteniendo la calibración original.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

sergiot dijo:


> yo suelo usar preset multivuelta que me asegura una precisión y estabilidad para encontrar el valor justo de tensión


Seee...pero no tiene espacio para ponerlo, y si la tensión es taaan crítica...y como todo lo que "se ajusta" tarde o temprano se "desajusta", yo ni pensaría en un trimpot.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Las resistencias al 5% están mas cerca del 1 o 2 % actualmente


----------



## sergiot

Se consiguen al 2% facil dentro de todo, yo decia del preset para encontrar mas facil el valor del divisor resistivo, y asi logra los benditos 7V


----------



## G.A.Les.

Ok, voy a ponerme a jugar un poco con las resistencias que tengo a ver si encuentro un par que puedan entrar y se acerquen al valor que necesito. El datasheet del procesador de audio especifica que el voltaje de operación segura anda entre los 6.5v a 7.5v, y sony lo dejo en el medio. Mas de eso no es nada recomendable y menos de 7v que es lo que está en el diseñó de sony, va a recortar la onda cuando se suba el volumen del equipo por lo que va a distorsionar. 
En todo caso prefiero lo segundo, así que voy a buscar alguna combinación que me de 7v o un pelo menos, ya les contaré como me va.


----------



## sergiot

Hago una pregunta, si o si estas obligado a colocarlo en el mismo lugar que el original?? no podes armar el regulador con los componentes necesario fuera de la placa y llevar la tensión con 3 cables??


----------



## G.A.Les.

Puede que termine armando una plaqueta aparte. Estaba tratando de evitar cablerío y plaqueta colgando adentro del equipo. Ademas los reguladores están bastante cerca del procesador, no se si podrá afectar en algo tener que alejarlo unos 15cm o mas ...


----------



## sergiot

Es una fuente serie, no genera ruido ni nada que se le paresca, y si tenes dudas ponele a cada cable unos cilindros de ferrite a fin de eviatr ruido electrico, los podes sacar de alguna placa vieja de tv en la etapa horizontal, se solia poner en la misma pata de tr.


----------



## DOSMETROS

LM7905 + led verde entra perfectamente dónde estaba el 7907 , solo hay que levantarle la pata del medio y ahí soldar el led verde entre el agujero vacante y la pata levantada , hecho prolijo ni se notaría ! Solo deberías probarlo afuera con una carga de 100 Ohms o similar.


----------



## G.A.Les.

Tengo armado de forma provisoria el regulador con resistencias de 5% (es lo que consigo), R1 = 180ohm, R2 = 820 y estoy en los -6.9v a -7v en el tester.

Igualmente vuelvo a incistir en lo del error por tolerancias de las resistencias del 5% ¿este 5% es la variación del valor cuando la resistencia está sometida a trabajo, como por ej, por cambios en la temperatura?

Pregunto porque me puse a calcular los peores casos y el error que me da es alto, o estoy interpretando algo mal yo:


El calculo en las peores de las circunstancias para las resistencias me da que me excede los limites de trabajo del micro que tengo que alimentar, siendo Vout ideal sin agregarle la tolerancia del LM337  . ¿Estoy fallando en algo en el calculo? este cambio del 5% en la tolerancia del valor se da en condiciones de trabajo??

PD: me gustan las matemáticas , si alguien tiene la formula para calcular el error me dejaría mas tranquilo .


----------



## G.A.Les.

Agrego otra fuente donde también se calcula el peor caso para resistencias de 5% de tolerancias, en este caso se dan valores menos optimistas todavía:

Vout = *6.99V* (typical)
Relative error *0.2%*
R1 = *180R*
R2 = *820R*
Power loss *8.0W* _- Consider aditional cooling for packages TO-92, SO-8, SOT-89, TO-220, D2PAK, SOT223 
notes:_

_Minimal load current is 3.5mA (typical) and 10mA (worst case). Through feedback network flows 7.0mA_
_Conservative worst case scenario 6.15V min / 7.93V max (due Vref tolerances)_


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

G.A.Les. dijo:


> ¿Estoy fallando en algo en el calculo? este cambio del 5% en la tolerancia del valor se da en condiciones de trabajo??


Esa tolerancia del 5% son los extremos de una distribucion estadistica gausiana. La mayoria de los valores caen en una tolerancia inferior al 2%


----------



## DOSMETROS

Le estás dando demasiada vuelta


----------



## ricbevi

SI tenes ese voltaje, no se que mas queres a no ser que quieras sustituir una gran cantidad de esos reguladores pero tendras el problema de la dispersión de los parámetros también de los LM337.

La tolerancia del 5% para mi siempre fue en el momento de selección general en el proceso de fabricación....la fábricas, la medis, si esta dentro del +-5% del valor estándar de la serie fabricada, la marcas y clasificar, si no descartas.

Como dijo *DOSMETROS *las resistencias actuales están bastante más cercas del valor marcado que antaño donde 10% era lo estándar de ver en los esquemas.

La variación por el efecto de la temperatura es otra cosa diferente que creo que es lo que te preocupa a ti si mal no entendi.


----------



## G.A.Les.

Bueno, me decidí de una vez a hacerlo con el LM337 y dos resistencias de 5% de tolerancia, al fin y al cabo es lo que consigo y lo que me da el valor mas cercano de voltaje que busco, ya lo tengo instalado y al equipo de audio andando. ¡Les agradezco a todos por las recomendaciones!

Les dejo algunas fotos de lo que termine haciendo, en resumen, termino siendo una pequeña plaqueta que puda poner en el lugar del anterior integrado, quedo bien compacto.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Bien , te felicito !


----------



## fnodcas

El circuito consiste en un una entrada Dc de 11.7V que pasa a un regulador de tensión LM7809 y de ahí a un circuito comparador.En la pata no inversora debía estar por el divisor de tensión a 4.5V y comparar con una fuente externa de 12V. 
El Amp es un Lm324 alimetado (pensaba que a 9V).
Cuando lo corro en Proteus en vez de 9v a la salida me da 18 y en la salida del Lm324 17.
Estoy haciendo algo mal, no?


----------



## Scooter

Pues solo se me ocurre que estás midiendo con una referencia de -9V o algo así.


----------



## fnodcas

He cambiado los componentes por si estuvierean quemados y he puesto voltímetros. Máss claro no puede estar


----------



## Scooter

Cambia de simulador.


----------



## Kawacuba

Jaja, si, me eché a reir cuando lo comprobé luego de ver tu post.  Solución: mira las fotos.
En la primera foto te indico que lm324 coger y también te indico (por si no lo sabes) que para simular debes tener activada la segunda pestaña, de manera que solo salen los componentes que tienen un modelo simulable.  Para diseño no, digamos si lo que quieres es solo hacer esquema pues da lo mismo que proteus lo pueda simular o no.
En la segunda pues, ya funcionando.

PD: no se porque pero ya van varias veces que encuentro cosas así en proteus, quizá sea los modelos de los componentes, que hayan algunos defectuosos, no estoy seguro. Igual somos los usuarios del programa quienes no sabemos usarlo bien.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

fnodcas dijo:


> He cambiado los componentes por si estuvierean quemados y he puesto voltímetros. Máss claro no puede estar


Y como puede ser que al regulador lineal de 9V le entren 11.7V y le salgan 18V ????


----------



## D@rkbytes

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> ¿Y cómo puede ser que al regulador lineal de 9V le entren 11.7V y le salgan 18V?


Usando el simulador inadecuadamente. 



fnodcas dijo:


> He cambiado los componentes por si estuvieran quemados y he puesto voltímetros


En proteus no se quema ni un LED con 1000 V.


----------



## fnodcas

Exactamente era lo que decía Kawacuba.  La cuestión es como los distingo a la hora de elegirlos, pues como se ve en la foto, la pestaña  para seleccionar modelos está activada y salen los dos modelos. Tendrá algo que ver el nombre de las librerías?


----------



## D@rkbytes

fnodcas dijo:


> ¿Tendrá algo que ver el nombre de las librerías?


No. Uno o varios componentes del mismo tipo pueden usar la misma librería, pero si el componente no tiene librería, entonces no se puede simular.
Por cierto... Cuando un componente no se puede simular aparece un mensaje de error en tiempo de ejecución.
Si seleccionaste omitir el componente durante simulación, ese componente será un fantasma.


----------



## fnodcas

Gracias. Lo del error de tiempo  en simulación me volvia loco. No lo hubiera imaginado  jamás

Pensaba que estos dos circuitos del 7812 tenían que dar el mismo resultado y a la vista está que no es así, pero no sé por qué.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Poner 1k delante de un regulador . . .  es hasta ridículo ! 
A pensar !


----------



## D@rkbytes

¿Y para qué simular un 7812, si ya se sabe que en la práctica deben dar +12V?


----------



## fnodcas

Porque quería saber como se comportaba cuando el Vin se acercaba a Vout.  
Y lo del divisor de tensión es una pregunta meramente teórica , pues no comprendo el distinto comportamiento.Los que sabemos poco no tenenmos más opciones que experimentar y preguntar


----------



## ricbevi

Dudo que el simulador te presente la realidad ante ese tipo de situaciones.

En mi experiencia se ponen a oscilar o auto-oscilar y generan ruidos en la salida muy difíciles de filtrar/ atenuar.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 20, 2020



fnodcas dijo:


> Porque quería saber como se comportaba cuando el Vin se acercaba a Vout.
> Y lo del divisor de tensión es una pregunta meramente teórica , pues no comprendo el distinto comportamiento.Los que sabemos poco no tenenmos más opciones que experimentar y preguntar


----------



## Daniel Lopes

fnodcas dijo:


> Porque quería saber como se comportaba cuando el Vin se acercaba a Vout.
> Y lo del divisor de tensión es una pregunta meramente teórica , pues no comprendo el distinto comportamiento.Los que sabemos poco no tenenmos más opciones que experimentar y preguntar


Hola a todos , cuando Vin si acerca de Vout perdemos la regulación o sea Vout cae .
Hay una especificación de Vin minimo en relación a Vout , creo que es de aomenos 3V si no me equivoco.
Cuanto a oscilaciones espurias de alta frequenzia en la salida eso generalmente ocorre con condiciones de alta carga y un malo Lay out y tanbien un  malo desacople de los pinos del 78XX.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi

Me ha pasado de interferencias(barras como de falta de filtrado de alimentación) en video en emisores/moduladores de TV profesionales donde la tensión de lineal/red decaía y por ende la tensión de entrada a los reguladores.

También era una falla típica de los mono canales telefónicos Paker modelos MAO donde aparecía un zumbido en el audio y hasta interfería con las señalizaciones de toma de lineal, etc. ya que los transformadores habían sido calculados muy justo debido a la falta de espacio.

Todos sin excepción tenían los capacitores de desacople, filtrado y el diseño del PCB aun con amplios planos de GND y funcionaban muy bien si las condiciones eran normales(3V mas de entrada que la salida) pero si la tensión de entrada se acercaba a la de salida eran una maquina de generar problemas.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cambiate a un LDO :









						Regulador de baja caída (LDO) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
					






					es.wikipedia.org


----------



## lvillarreal

Hola a todos, primero que nada gracias por leer y responder!

Tengo que alimentar unas cámaras analógicas (Tensión de entrada entre 9 y 12V, consumo máximo de 500mA). Como se encuentran a una gran distancia (300 m la mas lejana) tengo una gran caída de tensión en los cables, por lo que decidí enviar 25VAC (con un transformador) y rectificar y regular la tensión en cada cámara (usando un puente de diodos, un capacitor de 1000uF y un LM7812). Teóricamente debería funcionar correctamente, pero cuando conecto las cámaras, la tension de salida de los lm7812 cae a 4V y cuando desconecto alguna cámara la tensión vuelve a 12V (de ese regulador, el resto sigue en 4). 

Mi primer teoría es que consume mas corriente de la soportada por el regulador y por esto cae la tensión, pero ¿por qué consumiría más corriente?. 

Por último retiré el transformador y coloqué una fuente conmutada de 20 V (continua) (dejé el puente y el regulador en las cámaras). Aquí no tengo esa caida de tensión y se regula correctamente (tengo 12V a la salida de cada regulador).

A alquien se le ocurre cual puede ser el problema?

Muchas gracias, saludos!


----------



## Scooter

No has dicho lo principal.

¿Que tensión hay a la ENTRADA del 7812 cuando conectas las cámaras.

¿Que corriente entrega el transformador? Por lo que se ve no la suficiente.


----------



## lvillarreal

Scooter dijo:


> No has dicho lo principal.
> 
> ¿Que tensión hay a la ENTRADA del 7812 cuando conectas las cámaras.


La tensión de entrada son los 23V aprox, rectificados. La medí y si están ahí, y a la salida del regulador están los 4V.

El transformador es de 3 amperes y tengo 4 cámaras conectadas; por lo que el consumo debería ser cercano a 2 amperes. De todos modos, si se consume mas corriente de la que el trafo entrega, éste debería calentarse o incluso quemarse, pero no caería la tensión del regulador. Creo yo, a esta altura todo puede pasar jaja


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola caro Don lvillarreal , acaso mediste la tensión de entrada del regulador sob carga ?
Recordese que esa tiene que sener aomenos 3 Voltios a mas que la salida , o sea en tu caso 15Voltios.
Otra dica inportante , NO olvide de poner capacitores de desacoplamento tanto en la entrada cuanto en la salida del regulador.
Eses capacitores deben quedarse lo mas cercano possible a lo regulador y son muy bien esplicados en la hoja de datos tecnicos del regulador.
No debes exceder la curriente que pasa por lo regulador ( creo que es 1A maximos , no se bien) senon el adentra en protección para no si autoestropiar.
!OJO! , mucha tensión de entrada en lo regulador NO es una buena onda , eso porque el ira dicipar mucha potencia en calor inutilmente hasta lo punto de desligar para NO autoestropiar .
En tienpo , hay la possibilidad del regulador sener un trucho chino.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lvillarreal

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don lvillarreal , acaso mediste la tensión de entrada del regulador sob carga ?
> Recordese que esa tiene que sener aomenos 3 Voltios a mas que la salida , o sea en tu caso 15Voltios.
> Otra dica inportante , NO olvide de poner capacitores de desacoplamento tanto en la entrada cuanto en la salida del regulador.
> Eses capacitores deben quedarse lo mas cercano possible a lo regulador y son muy bien esplicados en la hoja de datos tecnicos del regulador.
> No debes exceder la curriente que pasa por lo regulador ( creo que es 1A maximos , no se bien) senon el adentra en protección para no si autoestropiar.
> !OJO! , mucha tensión de entrada en lo regulador NO es una buena onda , eso porque el ira dicipar mucha potencia en calor inutilmente .
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Hola Daniel gracias por la respuesta! Si medí la entrada sin carga y con carga, ambas son correctas (al rededor de 23V de continua). Cuando conecto la carga la V de salida cae a 4V.  

El tema de ineficiencia lo tuve en cuenta, pero es una solución rápida mientras pienso en algo mas elaborado. De todos modos debería funcionar, según entiendo.

El tema de los capacitores entiendo que es para filtrar el ruido, no debería ser la causa de la caída de tensión en la salida.


----------



## sergiot

La corriente maxima que le podes sacar al 7812 son 1.5A, los capacitores que se le colocan no son solo para el filtrado, evita la auto-oscilación del regulador. Otra cosa a tener en cuenta que cuanto mas grande es la diferencia entre entrada y salida, mas potencia disipada en calor.
la conclusión es que estas pasado de consumo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

lvillarreal dijo:


> Hola Daniel gracias por la respuesta! Si medí la entrada sin carga y con carga, ambas son correctas (al rededor de 23V de continua). Cuando conecto la carga la V de salida cae a 4V.
> 
> El tema de ineficiencia lo tuve en cuenta, pero es una solución rápida mientras pienso en algo mas elaborado. De todos modos debería funcionar, según entiendo.
> 
> El tema de los capacitores entiendo que es para filtrar el ruido, no debería ser la causa de la caída de tensión en la salida.


El tema de los capacitores de desacople es mas que filtrar ruidos molestos y si evitar que lo regulador oscile en alta frequenzia .
Los murtimetros NO mostran esa oscilación , pero los Osciloscopios SI !
Habrias que chequear con lo auxilio de un Osciloscopio la salida del regulador.
Esperimente pones los capacitores que te mencione y baje la tensión de entrada del regulador para unos 18 Voltios.
Para eso puedes enpleyar un resistor de bajo valor resistivo pero de alta dicipación en Watts una ves que seguramente van calientar bien en serie con la entrada del regulador.
!Suerte!


----------



## analogico

300 metros de cable son muchos  *Ω*

mida la resistencia del cable y calcule, para saber si teóricamente eso  funciona


----------



## phavlo

Que Diámetro de cable estás usando ?


----------



## lvillarreal

phavlo dijo:


> Que Diámetro de cable estás usando ?


Dos cable unipolar de 1.5 mm2


----------



## FelML

¿Tienen disipador térmico los reguladores?. Podrías estar sobrepasando la potencia térmica. Puedes comprobarlo tocandolos (cuida no te quemes).
Con los 23V tendrías una potencia disipada de (23-12)*500mA=5,5W con los 20V serían 4W. Tal vez esa diferencia sea suficiente para sobrecalentar el LM7812. Mira el datasheet, soporta 125grados maximo y tiene protección térmica de sobrecarga.
Otra cuestión sería calcular la temperatura de la cápsula para los 5,5W....  Lo más práctico es medirla


----------



## lvillarreal

FelML dijo:


> ¿Tienen disipador térmico los reguladores?. Podrías estar sobrepasando la potencia térmica. Puedes comprobarlo tocandolos (cuida no te quemes).
> Con los 23V tendrías una potencia disipada de (23-12)*500mA=5,5W con los 20V serían 4W. Tal vez esa diferencia sea suficiente para sobrecalentar el LM7812. Mira el datasheet, soporta 125grados maximo y tiene protección térmica de sobrecarga.
> Otra cuestión sería calcular la temperatura de la cápsula para los 5,5W....  Lo más práctico es medirla


Si FelML!! Yo pensé que podría ser por sobrecalentamiento! de todos modos es instantáneo, apenas conecto la cámara cae la tensión a 4V y el encapsulado está frío, así que yo descartaría esa opción. De todos modos es un problema para el futuro, puesto que al estar al rayo del sol, dentro de un gabinete estanco, la temperatura va a ser un problema


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Buenas, veo que siempre indican 1-1,5A en los 7812 y eso (no creo equivocarme) es con mucha suerte, dependiendo de la terminación de la nomenclatura (nombre/matricula) y si no son "truchos". 

Los "normales" suelen ser de 500-800mA como máximo. 

Comentar que una vez estuve ayudando en una instalación de varias cámaras de vigilancia. 
Lo que se hizo fue conectar una fuente de alimentación a cada cámara, pues según me comentaron todas las pruebas anteriores habían fallado, por pérdidas en el cableado u otras causas que no lograron hallar. Aunque pareciera que funcionaban, luego daban fallos aleatorios.


----------



## sergiot

Lo que podes hacer es calcular una resistencia en paralelo al 7812 obrando de shunt, la calculas para que sin el 7812 tengas 8V sobre la carga, y asi cuando colocas el 7812 entre ambos colaboran con la entrega de corriente, no digo que sea la solución ideal, pero muchas veces ayuda.


----------



## phavlo

Una posibilidad que se me ocurre es llevar el Voltaje de Red (220 o 110) hasta cada cámara y colocarle una fuente SMPS, de 12V/1A. (De esas que te venden en cualquier lado) por cada cámara.
Creo que sería lo más eficiente.


----------



## switchxxi

analogico dijo:


> 300 metros de cable son muchos  *Ω*
> 
> mida la resistencia del cable y calcule, para saber si teóricamente eso  funciona



Yo añadiría que no solo son 300 metros en la cámara mas lejana sino que son 600 metros (ida y vuelta.).



Según esa tabla (la primera que encontré en internet que usare puede usar como referencia ya que si el cable es de peor calidad todos los cálculos serán aun peores.), la resistencia por metro para un cable de 1.5mm2 de sección es de: 0.0133 Ohms. Haciendo cálculos da que a 600 metros y una corriente de 1.5A la caída es de 0.0133 x 600m x 1.5A = 12V.

Si rectificado y sin carga se obtiene 23V, restando los 12V de caída nos queda 11V, muy por debajo del valor mínimo de regulación de un LM7812.


----------



## Wilzon Gimenez

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Bueno ya encontré la hoja de características del ANK 7810C:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 30261
> Pero me surge una duda sobre la tensión máxima de entrada, la cual me dice que es de 16v para una corriente de salida de 500mA, Pero al mirar en la tabla veo barios voltajes, uno de ellos es de hasta 26V. ¿Cuál es el Vmax. de entrada?
> Yo la verdad es que necesito regular una tensión de 19v cc proveniente de un panel solar a 10Vcc, para alimentar 3 CI y un relé de 6V, yo calculo que a los 60mA no llegara.
> ¿Podría usar este regulador? es que es el que tengo a mano.
> Gracias.


 
Disculpa, estuve viendo el pdf que citaste y es del modelo L 7810C, no del que vos consultas que es el ANK 7810C...
O vale igual esa hoja de datos?


----------



## smokier

blueled dijo:


> Precisamente este circuito.....
> 
> Necesito una fuente de alimentacion de 12V. Me ha ayudado mucho el esquema de arriba para corregir fallos que he tenido al montarla (en el proteus).
> 
> El problema es el siguiente: Cuando en proteus conecto la fuente de alimentación con el circuito de activación del relé los voltimetro se vuelven "locos".
> 
> Ocurre que al realizar la conexión, tanto el volt de la fuente como el del relé tienen caidas de votage desde 12 hasta aprox5. El voltage cae, va subiendo deprisa y vuelve a caer....
> 
> Le he estado dando vueltas al asunto y he llegado a la conclusión de que me faltan conocimientos (muchos aun) para conseguir solventar el problema.
> 
> Alguien me podria ayudar?



*L*a entrada de alterna est*á* a ma*s*a*.*



Fogonazo dijo:


> Todos (O casi todos) conocerán a los reguladores de voltaje de 3 patas tipo 78XX como componentes prácticos y fáciles de emplear.
> Hay, sin embargo algunos detalles a considerar para obtener los mejores resultados.
> En algunos casos la práctica es tan importante como la teoría, de esto se trata el artículo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Figura 1: Circuito típico con un regulador de voltaje de la serie 78XX._
> 
> Desde su introducción, los reguladores de voltaje de 3 patas desplazaron rápidamente a sus colegas construidos con componentes discretos.
> Y por una buena razón, ¿ Por qué hacerlo difícil si con un solo componente bastará ?
> Estos reguladores están disponibles para prácticamente cualquier voltaje de salida deseado y el funcionamiento de la serie 78XX es por lo general más que adecuado para la mayor parte de los usos.
> Además en caso de equivocación, están protegidos térmicamente y por sobrecarga
> La única exigencia de esta serie es que el voltaje de entrada (Sin regular) deberá ser al menos 3V superior al de salida, de otra manera el circuito de regulador no puede hacer su trabajo correctamente.
> Estos reguladores 78XX son componentes básicos prácticos, necesitan poca superficie sobre las placas de impreso y no requieren casi ningún caso componentes externos.
> El esquemático de una fuente de tensión estabilizada que emplea uno de estos reguladores será por lo general al esquema de la Figura 1.
> El voltaje de salida de transformador es rectificado con un puente de diodos y alisado por el condensador C1.
> C2 y C3 mejoran la estabilidad del regulador así como su respuesta a los transitorios, mientras C4 actúa como el “parachoques” local (La reserva de energía) para la carga conectada.
> Ahora bien, ¿Para que sirve cada componente particular en el modelo estándar?
> Para aclarar esta duda re-dibujamos la versión general en la Figura 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Figura 2: Estamos de acuerdo, el esquema ya no es tan prolijo como antes, pero indica mejor el objetivo de cada componente._
> 
> Por ejemplo, el condensador C1 debería ser colocado tan cerca como sea posible del puente rectificador.
> C2 y C3 deberían unirse directamente a la entrada y la salida del regulador.
> C4 debería colocarse lo más cercano a la carga que fuera posible.
> Por último pero no menos importante es que todas los retornos (0 V) se encuentren unidos en un solo punto (Punto frió) y este se encuentre lo más cercano posible al condensador de salida.
> La estabilidad, el rechazo a la ondulación y el comportamiento ante transitorios del regulador son mucho mejores ahora que en el esquema de la figura 1 colocando correctamente los mismos componentes en la PCB.
> Un comentario acerca del valor de los condensadores.
> 
> En la práctica, un valor de 100 nF tanto para C2 como para C3 parece trabajar bien.
> El valor de C4 electrolítico no es realmente crítico y por lo general varía entre 10 uF y 47 uF, dependiendo de la corriente de salida.
> La siguiente regla práctica básica puede ser aplicada para calcular el valor del condensador de filtro principal:
> C1: El valor en uF debería ser al menos igual, pero preferentemente un factor de 2 veces mayor, que la corriente en mA. Así tomando 1000 mA en el ejemplo de la Figura 2, llegamos a un valor de 1000 uF o 2200 uF.
> 
> *Dos resistencias adicionales*
> Aunque el fabricante no lo mencione, nosotros (Elektor) llegamos a la conclusión de que se puede mejorar el funcionamiento de la serie 78XX sobre el esquema estándar mediante unas pequeñas modificaciones
> Esto se pone de manifiesto en una mejor respuesta a los transitorios cuando la carga varía rápidamente. La reforma no implica más que la adición de dos resistencias de serie para C2 y C4.
> El Condensador C3 puede ser omitido sin la pérdida de calidad y C4 es aumentado según el valor de la Figura 3
> 
> El cambio no responde a rigor científico alguno, pero las mejoras se perciben fácilmente. Una teoría posible es que los condensadores y los trazos en la PCB, en ciertas circunstancias, pueden formar lazos LC que pueden llevar a una oscilación y hacer que el regulador de voltaje reaccione más despacio a transitorios.
> Una pequeña resistencia de serie puede tener un efecto beneficioso.
> La marca del regulador también puede desempeñar un papel importante en el comportamiento general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Figura 3. La adición de dos resistencias puede mejorar la respuesta transitoria en ciertas circunstancias._
> 
> Incluso aunque los efectos benéficos de las resistencias en serie no puedan ser comprendidos ni visualizados en todas las circunstancias, seguramente merece el esfuerzo para experimentar con esto.
> El coste es prácticamente insignificante y si este método simple realmente mejora el comportamiento dinámico del regulador, entonces esto es una ventaja bienvenida.
> Los valores para R1 y R2 son difíciles de calcular (Se hace por prueba-error).
> En el prototipo del autor, construyo alrededor de los 7812, con los valores mostrados en la Figura 3 fueron los que dieron la mejor perfomance.
> 
> Por experimentación aparece el siguiente resultado cuando el valor del electrolítico  C4 es aumentado, la resistencia R2 debe ser más pequeña.
> El valor de R1 es menos crítico.
> 
> El consejo: *Inténtelo* con la práctica.
> 
> Fuente: Traducción de un articulo de Elektor



Hice una de estas 78xx co*n* mucho ruido en la salida.
*S*e puede usar para alimentar una válvula 12au7 ? *O* ser*í*a mejor usar un tra*ns*fo*rmador* con salidas independientes*.*


----------

